# Naruto 699-700 Prediction Thread [1] - Part 1



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

*Naruto 699-700 Prediction Thread [1]*

One prediction remains.

But there is a bit of good news. For the final, we'll receive a true double chapter. And the second of the two (700) will be in full color. 

Much fun wasting time here over the years, and part of me is truly sad to see this end. Oh well; it was fun NF.



Reminiscing and nostalgia can be directed to .



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone have the leaked image? I saw it a bit okay but can't find it.



Selina Kyle said:


> nh kids make me feel skeptical
> 
> cuz they have no byakugan
> 
> and inherited those whiskers



Could that be because he still has Kurama's chakra in him?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

The katakana for Karui's name (カルイ) spell out "Iruka" (イルカ) backwards.

Just read that on the wiki.
So yeah. ChoujixKarui



wellll.....that came out of nowhere...


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto and Shizune.....


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't deal with narutos kid desing, i had to edit him


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji got with the ghetto chick because he's the only man that can hold her down.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Any news on Ino? O_O Thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

any moreinfo on sauce evil


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Where does it say anywhere that the kids must have the doujutsu of the mom? Himiwari and Boruto look like NH kids. NH happens. They are obviously NH kids, byakugan or no.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

Given Evil's spoiler about the next-generation ship, it looks the NaruHina kids will be Uzumaki.

I used to entertain the idea of Naruto joining the Hyuugas through a muko-Iri wedding, but this will work fine.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Evi pls, something about Oro or Suigetsu


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Was Evil telling us Ino + Choji with that last one?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How was SK trolled when it never had a leg to stand on to begin with?
> 
> You can't "troll" a pairing that you ignored from the beginning.



Exactly.  It's akin to saying that my favorite pairing of Naruto x Kushina was trolled.  



son_michael said:


> the question is does she have a right to be happy about him? Abuse, scary topic.



Meh.  If she wants such a person then so be it.  I'm sure that the Sasuke of the future will be a different person, probably closer to the Sasuke that Sakura has fantasized about.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm still shocked about suigetsu and karin...how did i not see this coming


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't expect Karui to even be shown in these chapters...I would have thought that Kishi forgot about her. Her getting with Chouji would be so random when ChoIno makes so much easier sense with ShikaTema happening. 

The only moderately popular Karui pairing that I know of is KibaxKarui. If even that dream is dead


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke and Sakura's daughter will have Sharingan...


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Given Evil's spoiler about the next-generation ship, it looks the NaruHina kids will be Uzumaki.
> 
> I used to entertain the idea of Naruto joining the Hyuugas through a muko-Iri wedding, but this will work fine.



Hanabi will probably head the Hyuga.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't say i am satisfied with the pairings, especially with SS. It looks just so incredible forced on Sasukes part. Kishi should have took his time and gave them more moments and especially Sasuke showing a little more affection towards her during part 2.

I am still curious about how their child looks like and from whom she took her personality.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

> Oh come on. When has this series care about trivializing stakes? The only moment where Kishi didn't care about something like that was for this ending so we can have a pretend "bittersweet" ending but that considering the universe they're in, falls flat instead.



Meh, I rather he try to salvage it instead of completely ignoring it.  Better late than never, though I agree the impact isn't as much as it could've been if he'd written the war with a grittier feel.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i'm still shocked about suigetsu and karin...how did i not see this coming



Is this really such a surprise?  I always thought it was one of those plausible pairings.  That Kishi could go with it in the end was something that I somewhat expected if SasuKarin didn't pan out.


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> I can't deal with narutos kid desing, i had to edit him



God, he looks worse...


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

So, judging from Evil's clues Choji gets so big he becomes two Chojis (as evidenced by the two butterflies). However, before he splits, the gravity becomes so great that it produces a...space-time paradox which brings Iruka back...but only as a mirror image of his former self.  

 dem clues are too easy


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Was Evil telling us Ino + Choji with that last one?



Iruka backwards = Karui in Katakana.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chouji got with the ghetto chick because he's the only man that can hold her down.



What a boss.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i'm still shocked about suigetsu and karin...how did i not see this coming



Did you see a comment about that because if so I missed it
That's my other otp and I wanna know


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Could that be because he still has Kurama's chakra in him?




it's possible.

but it's nardo's genetics passed onto the kids, not kurama's 

unless kurama messed up nardo's dna since his conception  

messy thoughts 




pinkpandas said:


> I can't deal with narutos kid desing, i had to edit him




he looks dorkier


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> The katakana for Karui's name (カルイ) spell out "Iruka" (イルカ) backwards.
> 
> Just read that on the wiki.
> So yeah. ChoujixKarui
> ...



Just like Sasuke's strong love for Sakura.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> I can't deal with narutos kid desing, i had to edit him


oh baruto....


Black Sun said:


> So, judging from Evil's clues Choji becomes so big he becomes two Chojis (as evidenced by the two butterflies). However, before he splits, the gravity becomes so great that it produces a...space-time paradox which brings Iruka back...but only as a mirror image of his former self.
> 
> dem clues are too easy



I like this. The space-time paradox also revives Neji.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> he looks dorkier



he looks adorable


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems like Chouji will be munching...  on dark pussy. :ignoramus 



Klue said:


> Poor NS fans.



Dayum, that ship didn't just sink, it got wrecked with relentless cannon shots. 

I wanted all big 3 pairings to get trolled, but I'll have to settle for one of them.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Choji wanna get himself a little vanilla/chocolate twirl.

InoChoKarui


----------



## Kek (Nov 5, 2014)

No fucking way.



There's no fucking way. I mean, there's no fucking way?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

And here I thought Kiba and Karui were more likely.

Props Choji. Damn


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

I predict


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Just how much time in these chapters is dedicated to pairings?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Who confirmed Suigetsu X Karin ??


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2014)

I dunno...given Chouji's personality, I wonder if maybe he's raising the next group of ninjas? Either academy teacher or jounin. I'd say academy; dunno why, but I don't see it as a pairing thing.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Did you see a comment about that because if so I missed it


I didn't see it either, but since SS apparently happens, then it's pretty natural for SuiKa to happen.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Exactly.  It's akin to saying that my favorite pairing of Naruto x Kushina was trolled.



No offense but ,seriously, I never understood how people could expect that "ship" to be canon  anyway, you seems like not having a fav pairing lol


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, why no love for shikamaru?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's all predict the next out-of-left-field pairing that Evil spoils.

I'm going with ShinoXKurotsuchi


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, SS happened?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto and Hinata have a kid named Neji?

Say wha--

.-Starts those rumors-


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> wellll.....that came out of nowhere...


I rebuke this. Why did the #onlyblackgirl have to end up with Chouji's wackass. What kind of beauty and the beast teas.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chouji got with the ghetto chick because he's the only man that can hold her down.



This pairing just amuses the hell out of me.  I wonder if Kishi just picked names out of a hat when deciding the pairing for the everyone besides Naruto, Sakura, Hinata, and Sasuke.  



rageofkyubii said:


> Taking all bets: when the chapters are released, the forums will crash and crash *hard*.



Our bandwidth was just increased, NF won't crash.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i'm still shocked about suigetsu and karin...how did i not see this coming



I must have missed a post, where was this implied?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Naruto and Hinata have a kid named Neji?
> 
> -Starts those rumors-
> 
> .



Bolt or Boruto.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> I predict





fuck


naruto's too hot to be a dad

hot dad 



hot damn 




i still want naruto to be single for me


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Milady1 said:


> Evil, why no love for shikamaru?



Because everyone sees ShikaTema a mile away.

It was the only pairing that actually made sense and thus unshitstormable as Rains would put it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i'm still shocked about suigetsu and karin...how did i not see this coming



It was seen by shippers a long time ago and Suigetsu fell in love with Karin the moment she unleashed her chakra chains after already starting to fall for her with harassment flirts.  They are both kind of assholes anyway, so they suit each other.

But more importaintly, WHERE IS IT SPOILED IN THE THREAD?  Just tell me an estimate number.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Naruto and Hinata have a kid named Neji?
> 
> Say wha--
> 
> .-Starts those rumors-



Was discussed yesterday


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

It's kinda funny though.

Karui is hot headed while Chouji is the epitome of kindness.

I guess they complete each other.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I rebuke this. Why did the #onlyblackgirl have to end up with Chouji's wackass. What kind of beauty and the beast teas.



It's a well known fact that she's a chubby-chaser.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chouji got with the ghetto chick because he's the only man that can hold her down.



Exactly what makes her "ghetto"? Racist!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Let's all predict the next out-of-left-field pairing that Evil spoils.
> 
> I'm going with ShinoXKurotsuchi



GaaraxTenten


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Our bandwidth was just increased, NF won't crash.



THAT'S WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT THE TITANIC!


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

Its funny how Kurenai's kid also got a picture, weird how its younger than the NH kids. That cant be possible since Kurenai's kid was born already. 

Hmm maybe the the kids arent real, I call genjustu.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone have the full leaked image? Share please!



Selina Kyle said:


> it's possible.
> 
> but it's nardo's genetics passed onto the kids, not kurama's
> 
> ...



Naruto was born with whiskers because Kushina had Kurama in her during the pregnancy and birth, right? So if Naruto still possess Kurama's chakra, just like his mother, they would be born the same way wouldn't they?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's kinda funny though.
> 
> Karui is hot headed while Chouji is the epitome of kindness.
> 
> I guess they complete each other.



Wait, what?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Rossmile said:


> No offense but ,seriously, I never understood how people could expect that "ship" to be canon  anyway, you seems like not having a fav pairing lol



People actually expected that pairing to happen?    I thought that people would be smarter than that. 

But yes, I don't really have a favorite pairing, unless you count reading about a particular pairing in fanfiction, or even have a pairing that I like.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> This pairing just amuses the hell out of me.  I wonder if Kishi just picked names out of a hat when deciding the pairing for the everyone besides Naruto, Sakura, Hinata, and Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> Our bandwidth was just increased, NF won't crash.



That sounds like a challenge. Evil, do you accept?


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

No way I can follow this thread


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's kinda funny though.
> 
> Karui is hot headed while Chouji is the epitome of kindness.
> 
> I guess they complete each other.



AAAAHHH

I see how it is Kishi.
Karui means light.Like in Weight.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> THAT'S WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT THE TITANIC!




massive spoiler alert:

kishimoto draws sasuke like one of his french girls


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Evil's done posting for today
wow what a day


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Any word on Karin? 


Damn, poor girl.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Bolt or Boruto.



Bolt!  cute name   Perfect for a lightning speed child.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> fuck
> 
> naruto's too hot to be a dad


The dude looks like the real Slim Shady. Shit is a calamity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Evil will be back tomorrow, just wait.



She's been saving all this time the best for the last.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, what?



I'm shipping it so hard right now.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Hanabi will probably head the Hyuga.



Good, this means Hiashi has succeeded in abolishing the heritage system the Hyuuga had.

And I certainly hope Sakura reimplants those eyes into her.



AeroNin said:


> I predict



That's a given, and watch little Neji date the SasuSaku girl, if the other spoiler from Evil is to be trusted (which it is).


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Let's all predict the next out-of-left-field pairing that Evil spoils.
> 
> I'm going with ShinoXKurotsuchi



Kakashi x Kurenai



ItNeverRains said:


> THAT'S WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT THE TITANIC!



Lord Mbxx won't let anything happen to NF.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Any word on Karin? 


Damn, poor girl.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

the kids have both yin/yang mini kurama's in naruto


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Naruto was born with whiskers because Kushina had Kurama in her during the pregnancy and birth, right? So if Naruto still possess Kurama's chakra, just like his mother, they would be born the same way wouldn't they?




i dunnos


but srs the kids only inherited the whiskers

where the fuck are the golden byakugams


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Exactly what makes her "ghetto"? Racist!



You tell 'em Ninja!


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

hello from futaba
sorry for bad english
where were you when ship wars end?
i was at home lurking internet when evil ring:
'nh is real'
'im glad its over'
and you?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad if that boy is named Neji...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Exactly what makes her "ghetto"? Racist!



I'm black so I get a pass for these comments lol. 

And come on, YOU know!


----------



## herobito (Nov 5, 2014)

everybody gettin laid! theres gonna be a lot of hentai with these baby makers.

but seriously, isnt naruto supposed to find peace and be hokage? the end looks like shipping and part 3 stuff lol.


----------



## Kimimaro (Nov 5, 2014)

Lurker for the longest time reporting in. It's been a good run :'(


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Good, this means Hiashi has succeeded in abolishing the heritage system the Hyuuga had.



Maybe the movie will touch on this.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> The dude looks like the real Slim Shady. Shit is a calamity.




why did you bring slim shady into this 

now i'll recognize naruto as slim shady forever


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



She got 2 kids and a new partner? o.O


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Sage chakra


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Kurenai's kid is a midget/naturally shorter than average?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> It's a well known fact that she's a chubby-chaser.


I don't know where or how this was confirmed, but I'm not even talking about his weight, just his general milieu of wackness milquetoastery. Karui's not much more interesting, but I'm honourbound by blackness to like her ass.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Any word on Karin?
> 
> 
> Damn, poor girl.



I plan on making a thread soon about Taka's waisted potential.

Broken characters are always the most interesting.

Look at Katniss Everdeen or even Hamlet.   No, look at Sasuke!  People remember characters when they are explored and go through calamity to tragedy and want to see them overcome it.  

Here you have Taka - I'll finish this later.

Basically, Kishi threw some great stories in the trash for focus on Naruto and torturing Sasuke.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?


The movie starts with Naruto and Hinata not yet together.  At the end, it looks like there's a timeskip, but not all of the characters are from that section of the movie.  Probably just the two kids are.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Choji wanna get himself a little vanilla/chocolate twirl.
> 
> InoChoKarui


Approved 


Mizura said:


> I didn't see it either, but since SS apparently happens, then it's pretty natural for SuiKa to happen.


 if they really get together oh man


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation? : blink




the only possible explanation:


naruto's children are time travelers 


oops major spoiler alert


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Maybe she remarried.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Wait, SS happened?



Remember the message I sent


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke won't start a new Uchiha clan then?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I can't say i am satisfied with the pairings, especially with SS. It looks just so incredible forced on Sasukes part. Kishi should have took his time and gave them more moments and especially Sasuke showing a little more affection towards her during part 2.
> 
> I am still curious about how their child looks like and from whom she took her personality.


Hopefully both are Sasukes, I can't even imagine her with sakuras personality. It would be terrible.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> That's a given, and watch little Neji date the SasuSaku girl, if the other spoiler from Evil is to be trusted (which it is).



That poor boy isn't going to make it out alive if he comes within 10 feet of Sasuke's daughter, he'd fry the poor kid.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Who is the boy on the end?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't keep up with dem threads.


Where is mah SuiKa. That's the reason I joined the forums ffs.



And why the hell Evil didn't say anything about Nardo becoming Hokage?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto & friends become baby boomers of the ninja world.

Sounds legit.

.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You can make yourself useful and lock the pairing thread now.



Oh I think I'll wait for this paragon of hilarity to actually happen in the chapter or movie or sweet fuck even on a napkin Kishi drew on for jokes, just to make sure nobody can argue about it.

Oh if only the ancient members could see this moment. I'd resurrect them for this occasion if I had the funds and knowhow.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 5, 2014)

i hereby predict that the series ends


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Kurama growth hormones

Also Hanabi <3


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



-thats not Kurenais kid
-the picture is of the kid in a flashback
-it's just a random village kid
-none of these pictures are canon; just fanart

all possibilities


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i dunnos
> 
> but srs the kids only inherited the whiskers
> 
> where the fuck are the golden byakugams



You never know. One of them could have it.



Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?




The picture of Naruto's kid is from the future. I bet Kurenai and her child will appear like that in the movie ("present" time).


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Uchiha's don't have pink hair


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Remember the message I sent



Duuuuude, you sent a lot of messages

Which one


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm black so I get a pass for these comments lol.
> 
> And come on, YOU know!



Y..You're black?! All these years and I only thought of you as a Narutard..

It took 10 years..but I finally see you as a HUMAN BEING!!!


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> The dude looks like the real Slim Shady. Shit is a calamity.



So his clones are just imitating?


----------



## Spiral212 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Perhaps that's a second kid that she had with someone else?


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Who is the boy on the end?



Kurenai and Asuma's... 

whose the little girl?


----------



## TRN (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Good, this means Hiashi has succeeded in abolishing the heritage system the Hyuuga had.
> 
> And I certainly hope* Sakura reimplants those eyes into her*..



When did this happen?


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> This pairing just amuses the hell out of me.  I wonder if Kishi just picked names out of a hat when deciding the pairing for the everyone besides Naruto, Sakura, Hinata, and Sasuke.



He probably did it for them too except there weren't as many names in the hat. 

I'm loving wheelchair Gai.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Who is the boy on the end?



Isn't that supposed to be Konohamaru?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Mara has crazy theories.

Ignore him.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Who is the boy on the end?



either a fake, kurenai's first child (with asuma), or konohamaru's cousin 

i got no clue


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm planning to make a journal post on my Deviant Art profile linking to the previous thread and showing the pictures of Neji and Himawari.  

Do I have Evil's permission to do so, because I mention him directly?

Also, I'm concerned I might cause Deviant Art to explode if I post it there.  You know, shipping fan-artists and all that jazz...


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Who is the boy on the end?



According to 4chan it's Konohamaru.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

kuruizaki said:


> Kurenai and Asuma's...
> 
> whose the little girl?


Which one? Narutos kid or Hinatas sister?


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 5, 2014)

Sargerus said:


> Isn't that supposed to be Konohamaru?



Yeah. That's Konohamaru.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Konohamaru as well as Kurenai's kid look so adorable


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Oh I think I'll wait for this paragon of hilarity to actually happen in the chapter or movie or sweet fuck even on a napkin Kishi drew on for jokes, just to make sure nobody can argue about it.
> 
> Oh if only the ancient members could see this moment. I'd resurrect them for this occasion if I had the funds and knowhow.



And who would they be? 

I wasn't here in 2004 but I've been a member for 9 years regardless. It just might ring a bell.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?





Is that for real?

-5 years later, Maito Gai's leg is still in a cast from injuries sustained in the 3rd ninja war?  Totally, man.  Totally!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Y..You're black?! All these years and I only thought of you as a Narutard..
> 
> It took 10 years..but I finally see you as a HUMAN BEING!!!



Yeah people assume I look exactly like my old avy (which was usually a pic of Naruto) but I guess that's how it is.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> People actually expected that pairing to happen?    I thought that people would be smarter than that.
> 
> But yes, I don't really have a favorite pairing, unless you count reading about a particular pairing in fanfiction, or even have a pairing that I like.



Ikr, I used to think it was trolling but no 
The majority of them were NS fans so it kind of makes sense, but still...

So what would make more sense to you? Personally, I've always liked NH and SS because they were hinted from the very beggining, but I wouldn't mind Naruto pulling a Jiraiya lol


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke won't start a new Uchiha clan then?



Good riddance I say assuming that Sasuke's only child is a daughter.  That clan was trouble so having it be adsorbed into the Uzumaki clan is best assuming that she ends up with Naruto's possible boy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought the boy on the far right was Konohamaru as well.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You never know. One of them could have it.




byakugans are a lot more noticeable (and pupil-less) 

i am still skepticals


----------



## Kanga (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> According to 4chan it's Konohamaru.



I suspected that was the case.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 5, 2014)

kuruizaki said:


> Kurenai and Asuma's...
> 
> whose the little girl?



I think the little girl is Kurenai and Asuma's kid.  Kishi did mention he wanted to make the child a girl.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Duuuuude, you sent a lot of messages
> 
> Which one



Just resent it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Posting in the last predicton thread again.

Is there still anything to predict at this point?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Is that for real?
> 
> 
> 
> -5 years later, Maito Gai's leg is still in a cast?



 that's the first time I saw the pic - this bitch is rollin so fast. 

 power of youth did nothing to heal Gai's leg wtf.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Her and Kurenai's designs are obviously from  during Toneri's Attack, before Naruhina get together after the incident. The Naruhina babies a likely from the epilogue timeline , probably to be shown in the film as well as the manga.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Why isn't Sasukes and Sakuras child on this picture ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> That poor boy isn't going to make it out alive if he comes within 10 feet of Sasuke's daughter, he'd fry the poor kid.



I always thought of making a fanfic about Sasuke's teenage daughter WHO HATES HER DAD for obvious reasons, but I haven't bothered yet.

Convince me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Though if Chouji isn't with Ino...that leaves KibaIno open. Even crazier is if KibaKurenai happened and thats his kid with her....though again fuck Kishi if Kiba's kid is shown and they don't have Inuzuka markings.


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Is that for real?
> 
> -5 years later, Maito Gai's leg is still in a cast?






Well, the pictures don't seem to be chronological. Just randomly put together. 

Otherwise (if they are real) Naruto and Hinata would have to look older if they already have their kids and they are that grown up already.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Is that for real?
> 
> -5 years later, Maito Gai's leg is still in a cast?



FFS.

That's Present Gai and Kurenai's Kid.

Timeskip occurs.
NH and Ss have their kids.

No Rocket Science.


----------



## Jo-nov (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



It's fabricated? Lol.  Honestly, I'm a bit skeptical of that art.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And who would they be?
> 
> I wasn't here in 2004 but I've been a member for 9 years regardless. It just might ring a bell.


No, the ancients in general, not specific ones


Sanity Check said:


> Is that for real?
> 
> -5 years later, Maito Gai's leg is still in a cast from injuries sustained in the 3rd ninja war?  Totally, man.  Totally!!



He kicked Madara THAT hard


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's kids look like they popped out of Pokemon.



Selina Kyle said:


> byakugans are a lot more noticeable (and pupil-less)
> 
> i am still skepticals



If these kids are real it will be explained I'm sure.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Posting in the last predicton thread again.
> 
> Is there still anything to predict at this point?



I predict good times to be had by all most.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> It took 10 years..but I finally see you as a HUMAN BEING!!!




Messy.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 5, 2014)

good to see KT active for the last time.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is some funny shit.

Kishi patching all the characters into relationships.

SS being cannon after what Sasuke said about Sakura and her feelings just a chapter or two ago is just funny as hell. Trolled to hell and back.

still its been a good ride.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

is this for real




idk wtf she wearin


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Maybe the movie will touch on this.



Maybe, Hinata might be facing the possibility of being sealed upon starting a relationship with Naruto, but after helping in stopping the apocalypse, Hiashi will have a convincing argument to let her be free to marry out of the clan and allow for the first time a second born to be the lead of the clan.



ShadowReij said:


> That poor boy isn't going to make it out alive if he comes within 10 feet of Sasuke's daughter, he'd fry the poor kid.



As long as he gets her back before sundown, eveyrthing will be fine, and it's not as if he didn't have someone to watch his back.



TRN said:


> When did this happen?



One of the leaked concept arts had Hanabi with bandages covering her eyes, so yeah, it looks like Toneri is plucking those out.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Good riddance I say assuming that Sasuke's only child is a daughter.  That clan was trouble so having it be adsorbed into the Uzumaki clan is best assuming that she ends up with Naruto's possible boy.



That's racist.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Why isn't Sasukes and Sakuras child on this picture ?



No room, not relevant, or too fugly.

Pick one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

That picture seems to be an edit of a lot of the released designs just mashed into one image. It's a random mish-mash of art from multiple periods (why else would Naruto's kids be older than Kurenai's?)


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Any word on Karin?
> 
> 
> Damn, poor girl.



She is happier with suigetsu so don't worry.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

damn where's sasuke's kid?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Apparently these pics were leaked by accident so it's unlikely we'll be seeing more unfortunately.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

if Sasuke's daughter ends up with Naruto's son with Hinata, it will be interesting because they will mix Uzumaki, Hyuuga and Uchiha


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

The NH kids are not real, they are part of Hinata's genjustu that she gets put under by Toneri. 

Kurenai's kid CANNOT be smaller than NH kids.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Okay, please tell me where you found this picture.

That girl with the long black hair, is that Sasuke's daughter?

If I were Sasuke I would be a strict parent to the max, tell her to gain power to the point that I'd push her to become Hokage AND to bear many children.

Poor girl


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That picture seems to be an edit of a lot of the released designs just mashed into one image. It's a random mish-mash of art from multiple periods (why else would Naruto's kids be older than Kurenai's?)



Pika is a thinker. NF, take notes.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?


Is that picture real?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....

Damn, well she's never been the most stylish character that's for sure.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

you guys forgot that gai space warped his fucking leg, i'm surprised it didn't blow off


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

*Last predicition ever*: The last page has Naruto's kid doing Rasengan


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

PAWS said:


> The NH kids are not real, they are part of Hinata's genjustu that she gets put under from Toneri.
> 
> Kurenai's kid CANNOT be smaller than NH kids.




What tells you that?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, the pictures are real. it's leaked.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Kurenai's kid   present
Naruto's kids     timeskip

why are people so confused?
that picture was probably an edit


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's most likely going to get Seymour'd by the villain.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

PAWS said:


> The NH kids are not real, they are part of Hinata's genjustu that she gets put under by Toneri.
> 
> Kurenai's kid CANNOT be smaller than NH kids.



Actually can.Has been explained as to why.Quit your fanfic.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Are these really NH kids? I mean, apparently they'll be seen in the epilogue, but the movie is between the story and the epilogue.

Or maybe the movie will also have the time skip. But why no SS child then?


Damn, Gai is so badass


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd love it if Sasuke's daughter had Sasuke's personality. 

Dat arrogance.

Dat attitude.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

PAWS said:


> The NH kids are not real, they are part of Hinata's genjustu that she gets put under by Toneri.
> 
> Kurenai's kid CANNOT be smaller than NH kids.



Do you have a reading comprehension problem? The Narhina kids and Asuma's child are obviously from different timelines.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Any word on Karin?
> 
> 
> Damn, poor girl.



I can totally see her trying to murder SS kid


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> damn where's sasuke's kid?


if its true, they might appear only on chapter 700. This is design for the movie, right? Maybe we only get to see Naruto and Hinata in a movie timeskip, and we get the "development" on chapter 700


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Why isn't Sasukes and Sakuras child on this picture ?



I wonder  that too


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What tells you that?



Kurenai's kid is already born. There is no way the NH children can be older than the kid.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Okay, please tell me where you found this picture.
> 
> That girl with the long black hair, is that Sasuke's daughter?
> 
> ...



I don't know if that's real or not but I'm kinda wondering why some people are having a hard time identifying obvious people like Konohamaru and Hanabi.

Then again Hanabi hasn't been seen since what Part 1? and a lot of now fans started in part 2.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Kiba's new design is awful I thought Sasuke's hobo design was the worst but Kiba's is just bad.


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 5, 2014)

I do not like this at all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

PAWS said:


> The NH kids are not real, they are part of Hinata's genjustu that she gets put under by Toneri.
> 
> Kurenai's kid CANNOT be smaller than NH kids.



Have some imagination. The NH kids are probably a time skip later in the movie. The Kurenai kid is at movie present time.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Rossmile said:


> So what would make more sense to you? Personally, I've always liked NH and SS because they were hinted from the very beggining, but I wouldn't mind Naruto pulling a Jiraiya lol



NaruHina made more sense towards the end.  That said, it was still handled in a terrible manner.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> good to see KT active for the last time.


Yeah, true. It reminds me of when Part 2 was starting.  I lost interest in the series years ago, but I'm glad it'll be over soon. Tomorrow I'll be able to put Naruto into my 'complete' list and slap a 6/10 on it, then continue on with the other series I've since moved onto. 

I must say, that montage of all the characters together is rather nice.

It seems Kishimoto might plan to continue into the next generation, but I don't think I'll bother anymore. Phew!


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Is that picture real?




No one knows. They just started to appear on 4chan today. There's no official source yet.

Some people argue that things are off (poor quality and things that don't match up) and others say it's so good it has to be real. No idea what the fuck to believe at this point... but it seems likely.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Movie villain intends to make her his bride. By force.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'd love it if Sasuke's daughter had Sasuke's personality.
> 
> Dat arrogance.
> 
> Dat attitude.


i hope she doesnt have pink hair though 

the green eyes would go well with Uchiha style


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Do you have a reading comprehension problem? The Narhina kids and Asuma's child are obviously from different timelines.



So a time skip within another time skip. Yeah makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Amol (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke's daughter ends up with Naruto's son with Hinata, it will be interesting because they will mix Uzumaki, Hyuuga and Uchiha



They would be too OP.
What was Kishi's answer in interview if Hyuga and Uchiha had kid ? 
One eye sharingan and one eye byakugan ?
With Uzumaki stamina and chakra of course.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'd love it if Sasuke's daughter had Sasuke's personality.
> 
> Dat arrogance.
> 
> Dat attitude.



Trying to imagine them having a son with the Pink hair and Sakura's attitude.


----------



## Joseki (Nov 5, 2014)

Last page: Naruto's kid and Sasuke's girl fighting because DBGT.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Shes's most likely going to get Seymour'd by the villain.



it's a wedding and a funeral


all in one day 

dat villain


good taste


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Shes's most likely going to get Seymour'd by the villain.



Or maybe pull a Mummy. Maybe Toneri is trying to resurrect Kaguya through Hinata? (saw it as a theory on tumblr)



PAWS said:


> Kurenai's kid is already born. There is no way the NH children can be older than the kid.



That picture was edited. Not the same timelines.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a feeling those images are just one big hoax.  Why would Naruto, Hinata, Choji, Kiba and so on and so forth have their kids designed and colored as if they are going to be animated? The Naruto movie is between 669 and 700, and is only set like 3 or 2 years down the track. Plus wheel chair Gai isn't making me happy.  Sakura best medical nin in konoha cant repair shattered bone? Didnt Tsunade repair a shattered spine! PIS EVERYWHERE. Naruto can reverse all the internal and burnt damage in Gai but can't repair bone


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.



Itachi or GTFO!!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> *Last predicition ever*: The last page has Naruto's kid doing Rasengan



So the rasengan is the super saiyan of Naruto then.

First Naruto masters it quicker than Jiraiya/Minato and then:

"Wow it took me forever to master that technique!"
"I'm eight."
"Yes I know."


----------



## herobito (Nov 5, 2014)

looks like hinata is goth.  maybe shes being forced to marry toneri. the earings are crecent moons like his.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Kiba's new design is awful I thought Sasuke's hobo design was the worst but Kiba's is just bad.


Its the anime teams fault. Kiba had the best sketch drawn by Kishi, basically everyone was in agreement with this in the character design thread. He was manly as fuck, rocking his jacket like Tobirama.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

If you want to see more of said leaked pics just go the section made specifically for The Last film, in the characters's design thread. There are more pics there.

Nothing about Orochimaru's fate?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> She is happier with suigetsu so don't worry.




If SasuSaku and SuiKa happen my two otps will happen  that'd be neat


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe that kid everyone was saying was Konohamaru is actually Kurenai's kid and this other kid is a new kid. Maybe she got with someone again?


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Or maybe pull a Mummy. Maybe Toneri is trying to resurrect Kaguya through Hinata? (saw it as a theory on tumblr)
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was edited. Not the same timelines.



I know that however. The movie is already a time skip, we wont be getting another one. As no on else is older not even Naruto or Hinata, just these kids.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Movie villain intends to make her his bride. By force.





It will be a great ceremony, I presume!!


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2014)

We've been over this, and Evil confirmed those leaks real (as it apparently matched the art for NH's children in the manga).


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Or maybe pull a Mummy. *Maybe Toneri is trying to resurrect Kaguya through Hinata? (saw it as a theory on tumblr)*
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was edited. Not the same timelines.



That was my theory. 

I was joking about Toneri being a randomass fourth son with a mommy complex.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.


And another named Obito. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Monster (Nov 5, 2014)

in on this epic thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Movie villain intends to make her his bride. By force.


he really liked those tits


----------



## anon2014 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Someone just assembled the concept art into a single composed photo.
(Supposing for a moment that all the individual pics are legit)

The current theory is that the movie is ~2 years after ch. 699 and that ch. 700 follows the movie by 5 or 6 years.
It's not unreasonable to suppose that the final scenes of the movie catch up to ch. 700 with the older kids and such.

Also, Guy should be out of the chair by then I really hope!


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Gai pulling a Polnareff 

Inb4 his soul gets trapped in his turtle


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.



isn't that kind of setting the kid up for some awkward encounters later?

i mean, maddy _is_ the ringleader behind a war that saw an insane amount of casualties.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> *Last predicition ever*: The last page has Naruto's kid doing Rasengan



Last page will actually be Kakashi announcing that he is stepping down as Hokage and the he will be announcing the new Hokage.  Cue to image to Sasuke and Naruto but we don't learn who becomes the Hokage.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi looks like a straight overlord in the Kage robes. 

Man, just imagine rolling up on Konoha and you see THAT guy stop it. Nevermind the fact that there's 2 people in the village stronger than him. THAT guy looks like a real ninja. THAT guy looks like someone who you'd definitely not want to fight it out with.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope Gai ain't a cripple for life since this movie is set years after the main story he deserves better after sacrficing himself in the war.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a forced wedding ceremony with Ootsutsuki Toneri for after he wipes out the rest of humanity for the sin of using chakra as weapon.

Of course, it won't come to pass.



Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke's daughter ends up with Naruto's son with Hinata, it will be interesting because they will mix Uzumaki, Hyuuga and Uchiha



And so, all the lineages descending from Hagoromo and Hamura shall rejoin representing the end of the curse of hatred that plagued those clans.


----------



## Amol (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Itachi or GTFO!!



And Sasuke will continue tradition of forehead poking


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Last page will actually be Kakashi announcing that he is stepping down as Hokage and the he will be announcing the new Hokage.  Cue to image to Sasuke and Naruto but we don't learn who becomes the Hokage.



preet stop


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> So the rasengan is the super saiyan of Naruto then.
> 
> First Naruto masters it quicker than Jiraiya/Minato and then:
> 
> ...



took me a week*


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically, Naruto cocked-blocked Toneri?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Not expecting much more out of Kishi. I mean his title character has been orange for the last million years.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That was my theory.
> 
> I was joking about Toneri being a randomass fourth son with a mommy complex.



Pika.


I should have known it was your theory.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

I think the NH kids images are fake  but I don't actually know


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> And another named Obito. That'd be hilarious.



They name their kids Madara and Obito and can't figure out why they hate each other so much.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> And so, all the lineages descending from Hagoromo and Hamura shall rejoin representing the end of the curse of hatred that plagued those clans.



Are we forgetting the Kaguya Clan? 


DB confirmed.


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> I have a feeling those images are just one big hoax.  Why would Naruto, Hinata, Choji, Kiba and so on and so forth have their kids designed and colored as if they are going to be animated? The Naruto movie is between 669 and 700, and is only set like 3 or 2 years down the track. Plus wheel chair Gai isn't making me happy.  Sakura best medical nin in konoha cant repair shattered bone? Didnt Tsunade repair a shattered spine! PIS EVERYWHERE. Naruto can reverse all the internal and burnt damage in Gai but can't repair bone




Yeah, it's really fucking hard to tell.

Some things seem odd.

Why do the kids have whiskers? Why does the blonde kid have a  Byakugan AND a visible pupil? Why are the kids older than Kurenais kid even though the movie plays before 700 ... and if those are really the kids, where are Hinatas and Narutos design as parents? They have to be older too. Why was no one able to take care of Gais leg, like you said? Also, the quality is poor and looks off on some sketches. Not like canon quality. Also there is no official source yet.

BUT on the other hand... if this is a hoax it would be huge one. It would have to be an artist who was able to copy the style and coloring extremely well. How many of those do even exist? Probably not much. He also created a lot of designs. It would be a lot of work. 

No idea.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want the SS kid to be named Madara so badly. Please, Kishi, please. I don't care if it's a daughter or a son.



Hard to imagine. Sasuke and Madara were mutually indifferent.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Gai pulling a Polnareff
> 
> Inb4 his soul gets trapped in his turtle





A+++ thry
Now all we need to do is have the tree come back for some reason, a dude eats the fruit and BAM

He has a stand and its name is Ora Muda


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone translate this?
is it really Boruto????


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously.sakura and tsunade can't repair a broken leg......Naruto regenerates eyes and repairs destroyed burnt organs but a broken leg is too much. Fail. So much fail Kishi.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> preet stop



It's going to happen and I'm going to savor all the rage.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Predicting SS's childs name will be Itachi.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> took me a week*



SEMANTICS!


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The final chapter should include some Naruto vs. Konohamaru.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

How does this:



become this:


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Seriously.sakura and tsunade can't repair a broken leg......Naruto regenerates eyes and repairs destroyed burnt organs but a broken leg is too much. Fail. So much fail Kishi.


They fixed Lee's leg back when it was fucked up by Gaara in part 1 so there really isn't any sensible reason as too why Gai's couldn't be fixed up by Tsunade.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> is this for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's supposed to marry the villian I guess, so that's why she might have said: I won't let you end the world (because she'll sacrifice marrying the bad guy?)


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Instead of bromance we get sismance next generation. Only kisimoto can't write that so its got to be bolt x salad.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, they fuck up Kiba so bad


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Aww I just noticed Tenten is mad : (


----------



## Amol (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Hard to imagine. Sasuke and Madara were mutually indifferent.



Sasuke was always indifferent to Madara, wasn't he ?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How does this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The final chapter should include some Naruto vs. Konohamaru.



You know....

This was pretty much the #1 theory for the ending of the series back from 04-07. People assumed that Hokage Naruto would fight it out with Konohamaru and Konohamaru will somehow be as strong as Prime Sarutobi. Some assumed that Konohamaru will be Hokage when the series ended, others assumed it would be a Rocky 3 ending. 

Thank god it didn't end that way. 

Kakashi being Hokage is far more acceptable at least right now.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Movie baddie loser wants to marry Hinata, Final Fantasy X all over again ahaha


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How does this:
> 
> 
> 
> become this:



It's like a pussified version.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Itachi or GTFO!!



It's not Itachi.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> A+++ thry
> Now all we need to do is have the tree come back for some reason, a dude eats the fruit and BAM
> 
> He has a stand and its name is Ora Muda


----------



## om0cha (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Can someone translate this?
> is it really Boruto????



Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't see the issue with Gai's leg seeing Tsunade clearly made sure that she wasn't certain if even Lee's one could be fixed.

fucking.8th.Gate.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How does this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


JFC why


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously, from all the names, boruto??


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> So basically, Naruto cocked-blocked Toneri?



Considering the concept art of children was released anime-style, yup.



Klue said:


> Are we forgetting the Kaguya Clan?



Nope, that clan died out, and so did the lineage of the KinGin brothers.

And after the movie, the last Ootsutsuki will also die to prevent the apocalypse, leaving Uzumakis, Hyuugas and Uchiha as the last clans who are blood descendants of Kaguya's sons.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

So, SakuKiba is the chocking revelation we waited for?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Hard to imagine. Sasuke and Madara were mutually indifferent.



Who gives a shit about Sasuke. Madara took Sakura's breath away. 

Sakura: Sasuke, I want to name our child after a great Uchiha...

Sasuke: *thinks it's Itachi* Okay.

Sakura:


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Seriously, from all the names, boruto??




  

I can't, man ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Movie baddie loser wants to marry Hinata, Final Fantasy X all over again ahaha



I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How does this:
> 
> 
> 
> become this:





Someone dropped the ball.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn this moves fast.



PAWS said:


> Its funny how Kurenai's kid also got a picture, weird how its younger than the NH kids. That cant be possible since Kurenai's kid was born already.
> 
> Hmm maybe the the kids arent real, I call genjustu.





Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



Timeskip at the end of the movie I assume.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Nope, that clan died out, and so did the lineage of the KinGin brothers.
> 
> And after the movie, the last Ootsutsuki will also die to prevent the apocalypse, leaving Uzumakis, Hyuugas and Uchiha as the last clans who are blood descendants of Kaguya's sons.



I just got pwned.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's kids are super super cute.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.



Boruto?  that is just tragic.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know....
> 
> This was pretty much the #1 theory for the ending of the series back from 04-07. People assumed that Hokage Naruto would fight it out with Konohamaru and Konohamaru will somehow be as strong as Prime Sarutobi. Some assumed that Konohamaru will be Hokage when the series ended, others assumed it would be a Rocky 3 ending.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree any more.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.


I can not get over how ugly they are lmaooooo, Casca and Guts' demon child is cuter than this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Seriously, from all the names, boruto??



Probably a weird reference to Neji with Bolt.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi took away Gai's noble could-be death and instead made him a cripple. Kind of pissed about that.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.


Awh i was hoping they would name him neji  , boruto sounds so wrong.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> It's not Itachi.



Speaking of Itachi, can everyone keep an eye on their friends in the next few days. Hopefully it won't happened again.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't sleep till we get picks of Sasuke and Sakura's kids. I want to be there when NF Blows up into a million pieces.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

F5 >> 12 more pages


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto = Bolt = The Yellow Flash.

He's indirectly named after Minato.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Yeah, it's really fucking hard to tell.
> 
> Some things seem odd.
> 
> ...



The images are definitely real. The kids could be from a flash forward in which they didn't bother to change Naruto and Hinata's designs and didn't show anyone else. Or they could be from a dream or illusion, though that seems unlikely since Evil basically confirmed them.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I can not get over how ugly they are lmaooooo, Casca and Guts' demon child is cuter than this.



Don't know who Casca and Gut's demon child is but I will agree with this regardless.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So, SakuKiba is the chocking revelation we waited for?



Nah those images were put together by someone else so it can't be. Kiba looks like a stalker though .


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I can not get over how ugly they are lmaooooo, Casca and Guts' demon child is cuter than this.



They don't look that bad.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

So did Kurenai have twins or did Shikamaru hit that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

The Naru spawn are adorable, complete with adorable names.

Also, full image of the leaks guys. If you wanna see em.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

fuck they ruined kiba too

not kiba

and gaara 


 



also, those nh children in the movie could be just an illusion created by the baddie

i mean, boruto? come on.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto's kids are super super cute.



NaruHina kids.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Why would Kishi bring back Gai if he was just goibg to be crippled. Lee would rather die ans take surgery than be a cripple backnin part 1. Yet now Gai is all cheery and shit wearing Konoha ninja uniform but can't be a ninja...


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Konohamaru I bet gets Hinabi


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Don't know who Casca and Gut's demon child is but I will agree with this regardless.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.



*checks picture hints*

*checks Boruto translation*



Those weren't "Screws" that Evil posted as a picture hints - those were "*Bolts*".  

Boruto is Japanese for "Bolt".


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Seriously, from all the names, boruto??



I'll just call him Baruto anyway. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Who gives a shit about Sasuke. Madara took Sakura's breath away.
> 
> Sakura: Sasuke, I want to name our child after a great Uchiha...
> 
> ...



She still dreams about it...


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Boruto = Bolt = The Yellow Flash.
> 
> He's indirectly named after Minato.



Dawww. And the kid looks cute. Not as much as his father but sure, let's call it cute.

Alright. I'm gonna sleep. I can't, guys. I can't do this anymore. Not now. I'll spend a few hours unconscious, stretching the time until I read the last chapter as much as I can.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

the difference in design between the sketch and the movie for Kiba is basically the difference between a wolf and a poodle


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Seriously, from all the names, boruto??



Boruto sounds like Naruto and it's also a Neji homage (Boruto = Bolt which is like Screw = Neji).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

My only hope is that Kiba looks like he does in that sketch in the epilogue in the manga. I need a sig of a completed version of that sketch in my life.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The Naru spawn are adorable, complete with adorable names.
> 
> Also, full image of the leaks guys. If you wanna see em.



God dayum that Naruto tho.

[latent homosexuality emerges and immediately intensifies]


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kishi took away Gai's noble could-be death and instead made him a cripple. Kind of pissed about that.




Well,Gai doesn't look sad about it at all. At least he's a live and just imagine him doing crazy taijutsu with that wheelchair


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Boruto = Bolt = The Yellow Flash.
> 
> He's indirectly named after Minato.



He has his grandpas better dressing sense it seems. Though his attitude could be more like Neji's. That frown and all.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

man there's something off about Naruto's new design.

like It's ALMOST good

but it veers off somewhere close the finish line


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The Naru spawn are adorable, complete with adorable names.
> 
> Also, full image of the leaks guys. If you wanna see em.



You know I was never a fan of Sakura...but now I know why Sasuke gave in. She matured nicely. She looks like a nice gf type. 

Also Sasuke doesn't get his arm back.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 5, 2014)

holy christ

active, active

when's the chapt gonna be out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> God dayum that Naruto tho.
> 
> [latent homosexuality emerges and immediately intensifies]



Not going for the giant alien crab, are you, Kenneth?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto sounds boring


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

So, some people actually care about Kiba here?


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Toneri is a pretty nasty guy, covering himself with Byakugans


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

That crab is hot. Not sure about the rest of you. I'll see the movie now.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice to see Boruto and co. 

Also, would love to see Wheelchair-Gai taijutsu.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

So if the pics are legit... 

The kids of NaruHina have the very same eyes as Toneri... So maybe this is how my theory worked... if Hyuuga aka Haruma DNA is mixed with Hagoromo DNA... and tadda you have super childs

Wheelchair Gai is awesome

And about Evils riddle

Why is it that the male symbol is pink with the Uzumaki symbol in it while the gemale symbol is blue with Uchiha.

Maybe this means that both are getting 2 childs


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The Naru spawn are adorable, complete with adorable names.
> 
> Also, full image of the leaks guys. If you wanna see em.



Hinata looks really good. 

 like how they drew only one arm for Sasuke (hovering by the rest of the drawings)...yikes, thought for sure that wouldn't be an issue. Also, what's up with the pancho?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit Naruto looks fucking terrible in his new mode with that haircut. 

Kakashi's new design without that Hokage outfit is amazing though damn big improvement there.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the difference in design between the sketch and the movie for Kiba is basically the difference between a wolf and a poodle




Movie Kiba I would punch if I ever crossed paths with him. Looks like a total pussy douchebag. 

I'm going to have to leave this thread now. Can't miss my flight to Japan


----------



## Kanga (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> fuck they ruined kiba too
> 
> not kiba
> 
> ...




It's the damn side bangs that kills it for me.



He looks like he'd be a part of some boy band.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto looks good (don't how I feel about lightbulb mode though...)
Also kishi has gotten better at designing girls, all of them are really improved


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Kiba looks terrible.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Dawww. And the kid looks cute. Not as much as his father but sure, let's call it cute.
> 
> Alright. I'm gonna sleep. I can't, guys. I can't do this anymore. Not now. I'll spend a few hours unconscious, stretching the time until I read the last chapter as much as I can.



You think you got it bad? Work was fucken nuts today and I missed the entire 1st thread. In 20 mins or so I need to log off otherwise my other half will kill me...

Tomorrow I'm going to push all work stuff back and spend the entire day here. 

Chapter better not be out after tomorrow morning my time


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Tbh this feels kind of like a dream I can't believe Naruto is ending


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

yo someone circle gaara

I don't see him


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel sorry for Naruto's daughter. With his face, she's going to be ugly forever.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'd love it if Sasuke's daughter had Sasuke's personality.
> 
> Dat arrogance.
> 
> Dat attitude.



Yes, but what would Sasuke be like if he was not traumatized and brainwashed into hatred and killing his closest friend?

That is what we should see, not Sasuke how he is now, but what Sasuke COULD HAVE BEEN.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Freakin' Boruto 


But they look so cute. And judging by what the anime team did to Kiba, in the manga they will look even better


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, same here...I've been reading Naruto for the past eight or nine years...It'll be weird once it's over


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> God dayum that Naruto tho.
> 
> [latent homosexuality emerges and immediately intensifies]



I forgot how much you love Naruto, Kenneth. 



Ninja Genius said:


> You know I was never a fan of Sakura...but now I know why Sasuke gave in. She matured nicely. She looks like a nice gf type.
> 
> Also Sasuke doesn't get his arm back.



I always liked her but I never liked her design. Glad she got this much needed/deserve design. I think she looks pretty.



Black Sun said:


> Hinata looks really good.
> 
> like how they drew only one arm for Sasuke (hovering by the rest of the drawings...yikes, thought for sure that wouldn't be an issue. Also, what's up with the pancho?



I agree. She looks really good.  

But doesn't Sasuke have both arms in the movie, which is only two years after the manga? I think he might still have his arm.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to bed and woke up to NaruHina kids????? What the hell is a Boruto?? Is this official art I am confused. Someone tell me.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Holy shit Naruto looks fucking terrible in his new mode with that haircut.
> 
> Kakashi's new design without that Hokage outfit is amazing though damn big improvement there.




Yeah, loving Kakashi's new look without that robe  But he does look wizardy with it


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> I went to bed and woke up to NaruHina kids????? What the hell is a Boruto?? Is this official art I am confused. Someone tell me.



Official. Got leaked, apparently.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 5, 2014)

Man what's up with Boruto hair


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Also, my boy Shino looks like a hobo Sith lord


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So, some people actually care about Kiba here?


*points at name*

People can like someones design without caring for the rest of the characters. Its sad to see a great design get so ruined. I'd feel the same even for a character I generally don't care about.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone think the "accidental leak" was done on purpose?  It certainly fills the hype just at the right time


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I forgot how much you love Naruto, Kenneth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure. I hope he does, but I haven't seen anything in the previews.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

It's like they tried to make Kiba be some sort of Sendo Takeshi-like badass and instead fucked it up.


----------



## demonicsword (Nov 5, 2014)

that';s lee in the wheelchair


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Probably a weird reference to Neji with Bolt.


----------



## Mishari (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys: Boruto is not confirmed, is it? It's implied but not confirmed... right?

Because I'm not ready for someone called "Boruto" ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Not sure. I hope he does, but I haven't seen anything in the previews.



I thought I saw him with both arms in one of them. I could be wrong, so forget my comment on the matter.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone please post those images again or post those images in the spoiler! It's freaked hard to find with 3000 posts


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Reaction to Pics:

KAKASHI WHAT A BOSS!!!! Seriously, he looks more BA than even Minato with the writing on his back. Why is Naruto's Kyuubi Mode different now? Maybe from combining Yin and Yang Kurama?

What about Sasuke's arm? I thought they both used Hashirama cells?

That villain looks fodderish and he'll probably die in a fodderish way


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Petition to cut off Lee's leg and give it to Gai


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 5, 2014)

We'll get a time-skip of sorts, but only briefly. Several characters will have flashbacks of what transpired between the end of MT and their current timeline...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Someone please post those images again or post those images in the spoiler! It's freaked hard to find with 3000 posts





Is that the image you wanted?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Someone please post those images again or post those images in the spoiler! It's freaked hard to find with 3000 posts



The greater the challenge, the greater the reward


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Reaction to Pics:
> 
> KAKASHI WHAT A BOSS!!!! Seriously, he looks more BA than even Minato with the writing on his back. Why is Naruto's Kyuubi Mode different now? Maybe from combining Yin and Yang Kurama?
> 
> ...


he didnt heal it, might be Naruto who naturally recovers his since he is ashura's lineage

i dont know what he will look like in chapter 700 though, we know that at least until the movie he remains this way


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> We'll get a time-skip of sorts, but only briefly. Several characters will have flashbacks of what transpired between the end of MT and their current timeline...



Ehh...I don't know about Flashbacks.  I feel that we're more likely to get snippets into the lives of those characters instead of flashbacks.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Well hey at least the kids aren't as bad as the OC's people used to make of their kids.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone repost the spoilers/give a summary? I missed the commotion.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Guys: Boruto is not confirmed, is it? It's implied but not confirmed... right?
> 
> Because I'm not ready for someone called "Boruto" ...



Well that's apparently leaked official art and under Naruto's male kid, that's the name it states. So I guess it's official. If you don't like it just call him Bolt (which is awful too), No one calls Cloud from FF7 Kurado. I'm sure the english adaption will just use Bolt which will make it the official use.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 5, 2014)

YES!!! pek  kids, finally


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi was def having Mexican food when writing the movie. Sasuke's dressed in a pancho, and Naruto's son's is dangerously close to sounding like Burrito.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

AND Sasuke....wow....the more I look at him with the sword and just the one arm....the more I'm kind of floored. He looks awesome. Like Yamamoto from Bleach. Just absolutely BA


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Look at everything here


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one not seeing the big issue with Kiba. But alright. Well I'm betting either way that 700 might be a glimpse at the Rookies with their newest designs.

Iruka, Izumo and Kotetsu are wearing that same Uzumaki red band in their arms just like Naruto and Kakashi, who's Hokage now. Wonder whats up with that.

And Naruto looks just like he did in the fight against Juubito. Well except there is no literal Bijuu cloak from Bijuu Mode (or "Kurama Mode" as the Databook 4 calls it) so it looks more like KCM plus the good ol' red Sage Mode pigmentation around his yes, which does not appear when he uses Rikudou Senjutsu Mode.

I thought the change might be due to having both Yin and Yang Kuramas inside of him. Only gonna find out once these last two chapters come out as to why he looks like that again.

And that Mokuton-esque creature in the huge pic looks cool.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Yes. Uzumaki Boruto and Himawari.



Boruto...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Wondering if Himawari will inherit Naruto's cheekiness when he was younger.
Painting Kakashi's Hokage Monument.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

looks like kishimoto


boruto'd it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he didnt heal it, might be Naruto who naturally recovers his since he is ashura's lineage
> 
> i dont know what he will look like in chapter 700 though, we know that at least until the movie he remains this way



Evil implied they got arms from the Hashi statue last night. 

Maybe Sasuke realized it was Madara's sex toy and backed out last minute. Wise choice.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Like Yamamoto from Bleach.


Don't you think that's reaching a little?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evil implied they got arms from the Hashi statue last night.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke realized it was Madara's sex toy and backed out last minute. Wise choice.



Oh lawrd Pika. :


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evil implied they got arms from the Hashi statue last night.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke realized it was Madara's sex toy and backed out last minute. Wise choice.


----------



## Horan (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, is the chapter coming out tonight/tomorrow or tomorrow night/thursday?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



gai is in a wheel chair while kakashi gets an eye back 

mother hinata looks like crap to be honest :/ and sas..... sak...... kib.....  wait, why are they wearing the exact same outfits like in the last? doesn't naruto find love in this movie so why does he have children? wait, why is kurenai's child shorter and younger than naruhina kids? why is hanabi so short? why are naurhina kids so tall? the look 7 or maybe 12...........  fuck it, i dont want to know


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

We've also got to wonder now about the ppower levels post VoTE 2. I mean, we can see Naruto in KCM mode _ sennin mode here, but his clothes have been torn before he even enters it. Why does he enter this form to start....does he not want to use the six paths senjutsu or is he simply unable now that he's lost that arm....which we clearly saw in the manga, was the root of that power


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> We've also got to wonder now about the ppower levels post VoTE 2. I mean, we can see Naruto in KCM mode _ sennin mode here, but his clothes have been torn before he even enters it. Why does he enter this form to start....does he not want to use the six paths senjutsu or is he simply unable now that he's lost that arm....which we clearly saw in the manga, was the root of that power



Blood contains tons of chakra so after lossing 18 gallons..Naruto and Sasuke is no longer God tier but only Kage!

No I'm not serious.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Lying here remembering my classmates who wore Naruto headbands to school and classmates I talked about Naruto with...
I wonder if they're following it to the end too?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evil implied they got arms from the Hashi statue last night.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke realized it was Madara's sex toy and backed out last minute. Wise choice.


! the fap hand or... 

well at least in this movie design he is armless. Unless he will get it after the skip.

I find it strange because see Naruto, his arm is covered, is he hiding it or has he recently gotten it? If its recently, depending on where Sasuke was during his poncho days, maybe he got to have one later. If they got from the statue they need to somehow get there in the first place, did Naruto just go there? i dont know its strange.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Horan said:


> Wait, is the chapter coming out tonight/tomorrow or tomorrow night/thursday?



it should come out right NOWWWW :rude:rude:rude:rude:rude


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Don't you think that's reaching a little?



Not even a little! Let me be honest, I kind of don't like Sasuke as a character because I think he's too fickle and arrogant. But I can't deny his designs have always been awesome and this is no exception. He looks rugged, and the fact that he doesn't have an arm (when it is very possible for someone with his power and his access to Orochimaru ----- the ultimate body part regenerator ---- to get an arm back) must mean that he simply chose NOT to get his arm back --- maybe to atone for his sins or something (even though he hasn't REALLY committed many sins in the manga --- he killed some fodder in the Samurai Country and he killed Danzou, but other than that he's only really guilty of crimes of thought). He's just standing there like --- I don't need an f-ing arm to beat down an entire shinobi nation. Boss. I must say.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Kishi was def having Mexican food when writing the movie. Sasuke's dressed in a pancho, and Naruto's son's is dangerously close to sounding like Burrito.



That'sRacist.gif


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

everyone in this thread got rused hard if it comes out tomorrow


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> We've also got to wonder now about the ppower levels post VoTE 2. I mean, we can see Naruto in KCM mode _ sennin mode here, but his clothes have been torn before he even enters it. Why does he enter this form to start....does he not want to use the six paths senjutsu or is he simply unable now that he's lost that arm....which we clearly saw in the manga, was the root of that power



I wouldn't be shocked one bit to find out that because Naruto has a fake arm (and Sasuke doesn't have one) that they cannot use their max level for a long time like before. Pretty much it's a limiter. I mean it's probably not that way but I'm saying I wouldn't be surprised knowing Kishi.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Welp. I'm at my limit. Here's hoping the shitstorm doesn't rekindle while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Well now I'm confused that we don't see Sasuke's kid.


why is that
-____-.


----------



## D0z3R (Nov 5, 2014)

I just don't understand how does Sasuke not have his left hand, when in the trailer you can clearly see that he's shooting some yellow shit with both hands



i decreased the video speed down to 0.25, and managed to see his left hand, or am i wrong?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> That'sRacist.gif



 I'm fucking Mexican


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

Having Naruto for a dad must be cool. He'd probably really encouraging and funny. And Hinata for a mom would mean a lot of patience and understanding. Their kids are blessed.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evil implied they got arms from the Hashi statue last night.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke realized it was Madara's sex toy and backed out last minute. Wise choice.



lmao. that has to happen in sauske's parody manga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh lawrd Pika. :





Haruka Katana said:


>





Jeαnne said:


> ! the fap hand or...



Madara makes a naked statue of the dude he's always fapping over and gives it 10 arms. He had a lot of fap hands.



> well at least in this movie design he is armless. Unless he will get it after the skip.
> 
> I find it strange because see Naruto, his arm is covered, is he hiding it or has he recently gotten it? If its recently, depending on where Sasuke was during his poncho days, maybe he got to have one later. If they got from the statue they need to somehow get there in the first place, did Naruto just go there? i dont know its strange.



Sasuke backed out!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

What's this?


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 5, 2014)

Love those NaruHina babies.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Why no byakugan 
I thought kishi once said that even if a pair like uchiha x hyuuga happens the spawn would have at least once byakugan 



Terra Branford said:


> What's this?



someone slapped kakashi's face on edo minato


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Guess Evil gave the shipper spoilers so we could enjoy them.

Just want a Taka and Itachi spoiler.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

D0z3R said:


> I just don't understand how does Sasuke not have his left hand, when in the trailer you can clearly see that he's shooting some yellow shit with both hands
> 
> 
> 
> i decreased the video speed down to 0.25, and managed to see his left hand, or am i wrong?



That might not be Sasuke, even though it appears that way.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

arm retrieving arc


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What's this?



Kakashi's head replacing Minato's in a dumb edit


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> arm retrieving arc



 believe it


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Regarding Sasuke's arm, I will wait for the manga to see. If he doesn't get it, it feels like a spiteful choice by Kishi.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it confirmed Sauce cake won't get his arm back? Good imo


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Why no byakugan
> I thought kishi once said that even if a pair like uchiha x hyuuga happens the spawn would have at least once byakugan
> 
> someone slapped kakashi's face on edo minato





ShinobisWill said:


> Kakashi's head replacing Minato's in a dumb edit



Okay then. Couldn't recall this ever happening. Had to make sure.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want to know what will happen with the bijuus


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope Evil comes tomorrow cos we didn't thank her for all the entertainment through the years  looking like ungrateful shits


----------



## D0z3R (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> That might not be Sasuke, even though it appears that way.


yeah, was thinking that too


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Sasuke's arm, I will wait for the manga to see. If he doesn't get it, it feels like a spiteful choice by Kishi.


Not really. Sasuke's probably keeping it as a reminder of his stint in evil.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Did Sasuke technically lose Chidori? He never used it with his right hand.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...


Naruto + Hinata (Sunny Place) = Boruto (Bolt) and Himawari (Sunflower)



I'm so happy  YES!!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Sasuke's arm, I will wait for the manga to see. If he doesn't get it, it feels like a spiteful choice by Kishi.


He already chose to spite Sakura so its only fair that Sasuke gets similar treatment.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> I'm fucking Mexican



What, right now?

But how
You're posting on an Internet forum

For goodness sake, priorities man


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2014)

Any Neji update... Tenten/ Sage tools...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Did they got a nerf in power or WTF ? Since Naruto's mods seems downgraded back... look at his eyes...

Or is that only BM and he can go in stages... BM - RSM


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> I'm fucking Mexican



Don't spread the stereotype then  

I'm Latin American and I like my Mexican bros and sis.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still really confused about that whale spoiler. 

And if the SS daughter is dating the NH son.


----------



## MayLenaMcLovin (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course Sasuke won't get his arm back
Hes not a lizard


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Sasuke's arm, I will wait for the manga to see. If he doesn't get it, it feels like a spiteful choice by Kishi.



If he doesn't have his arm, I hope this is the reason. 

I think Sasuke with one arm is fucking badass.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Sasuke's arm, I will wait for the manga to see. If he doesn't get it, it feels like a spiteful choice by Kishi.


well if he doesnt get it i see it more as a choice to have a reminder of the past than anything

and power wise, he has susanoo wish can make handsigns and use jutsus, as we have seen, and then there is ashura path, that he might get. Basically, he could really keep it this way as a scar.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Guess Evil gave the shipper spoilers so we could enjoy them.
> 
> Just want a Taka and Itachi spoiler.



i got my itachi fill when kishi wanked him one last time giving him an entire chapter.


taka though...........


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Did they got a nerf in power or WTF ? Since Naruto's mods seems downgraded back... look at his eyes...
> 
> Or is that only BM and he can go in stages... BM - RSM



Wouldn't be surprised. 

Sasuke has no arm. He's nerfed.
Naruto has a fake one. He's nerfed. 

I'm going with the theory that they can still reach their max but because of their arms, they can't stay in those modes for long.

Either way I like that Naruto and Sasuke are damaged. They're now battle-tested and they have actually have more proof of it. People can't say shit about them not paying their dues, shit they've lost limbs for the cause.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Hope Evil comes tomorrow cos we didn't thank her for all the entertainment through the years  looking like ungrateful shits



someone should make a thread when chapter is out.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I'm still really confused about that whale spoiler.
> 
> And if the SS daughter is dating the NH son.



SS have children? you mean those three characters are SS kids?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is moving too fast, does no one have a link to Evil's spoilers? I don't want to trudge through so many pages.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke not getting his arm back is kinda fitting imo; with it being most likely his own choice and all. It makes him more of a badass.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> What, right now?
> 
> But how
> You're posting on an Internet forum
> ...



Multitasking. 



Midaru said:


> Don't spread the stereotype then
> 
> I'm Latin American and I like my Mexican bros and sis.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> SS have children? you mean those three characters are SS kids?



No. Apparently they have a daughter named Salad or something like that.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Tell me if this makes sense. Gai being in a wheel chair is only temporary: Why? You don't put cast on a leg that will never have mobility. Infection and Gangreen and such. You cut it off. Seems like Kishi ourposely nerfed Gai temporarily for the movie in my opinion.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well if he doesnt get it i see it more as a choice to have a reminder of the past than anything
> 
> and power wise, he has susanoo wish can make handsigns and use jutsus, as we have seen, and then there is ashura path, that he might get. Basically, he could really keep it this way as a scar.



How is that good? This is a kid who has suffered because of the past and because he got stuck in it. THe point is to make him have such a crippling reminder of it? A huge scar, an artificial arm, that's fine. Reminder of shit, but hope too. Now like this, he won't be able to a proper ninja like before nor will he able to hug his friends or daughter properly because he wants to remember the past? What about move the fuck on? Something he should have done in the first place. He learned nothing. And nobody who he cares about and whom he'd punish himself for would want this for him.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> This thread is moving too fast, does no one have a link to Evil's spoilers? I don't want to trudge through so many pages.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Sasuke has no arm. He's nerfed.
> Naruto has a fake one. He's nerfed.
> ...



But dude there is no gudoudama no staff's... Sasuke losing and arm and Naruto losing a bunch of arsenal... 
And it doesnt look like a normal KCM... i hope het got an upgrade and now all his modes are upraded...


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll call the kid Bolt honestly


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

RIP Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode. Yet Sasuke still has Rinnegan. Not fair.

RIP Sasuke's arm!

RIP Gai's legs!

RIP Potential for Byakugan wielding Uzumaki kids.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

but i suspect, considering the possible signs and spoilers provided by evil, that Sasuke might get a new arm. Kishi could be just holding it as something to be resolved about his character, so just like how he wont get with Sakura straight away, and we have yet to know what he has been doing in the time spam between chapter 699 and the movie, he will also not appear with a new arm straight away.

we will know, chapter 700 is after the movie, we will have the answer fast and maybe wonder how he got it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Why are there so many posts and lurkers?

There are no spoilers and the chapters aren't  out


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> People can't say shit about them not paying their dues, shit they've lost limbs for the cause.


They lost limbs because Sasuke is a moron.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> *Sasuke has no arm. He's nerfed.*
> Naruto has a fake one. He's nerfed.
> ...



Aww really?  

I havn't paid attention...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

I love Evil and his riddle...

But seriously... This is the last time... Just spoil the whole thing without riddles


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Sasuke has no arm. He's nerfed.
> Naruto has a fake one. He's nerfed.
> ...



Someone said earlier that the movie trailer shows Sasuke using a jutsu, and it does appear that he's using both hands.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> But dude there is no gudoudama no staff's... Sasuke losing and arm and Naruto losing a bunch of arsenal...
> And it doesnt look like a normal KCM... i hope het got an upgrade and now all his modes are upraded...



Like I said, I still think they'll be able to use those new modes. 

It'll probably be like when Naruto first went BM. He'll have a time limit or something. It's not like there's anyone who can potentially pass them in strength anyway.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> RIP Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode. Yet Sasuke still has Rinnegan. Not fair.
> 
> RIP Sasuke's arm!
> 
> ...



1. One of Gai's legs.

2. The cast is temporary.  No sane doctor puts a cast on a leg that is useless and never heal


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> They lost limbs because Sasuke is a moron.



Yeah but that's part of the cause since Sasuke is Sasuke. 





Mariko said:


> Aww really?
> 
> I havn't paid attention...





Black Sun said:


> Someone said earlier that the movie trailer shows Sasuke using a jutsu, and it does appear that he's using both hands.



He probably has a fake arm. I see no reason why he's hiding it if it's in perfect condition. That would be trying too much.


----------



## D0z3R (Nov 5, 2014)

Well this one escalated quickly ._.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> SS have children? you mean those three characters are SS kids?





Jeαnne said:


> but i suspect, considering the possible signs and spoilers provided by evil, that Sasuke might get a new arm. Kishi could be just holding it as something to be resolved about his character, so just like how he wont get with Sakura straight away, and we have yet to know what he has been doing in the time spam between chapter 699 and the movie, he will also not appear with a new arm straight away.
> 
> we will know, chapter 700 is after the movie, we will have the answer fast and maybe wonder how he got it.



that must be it


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I love Evil and his riddle...
> 
> But seriously... This is the last time... Just spoil the whole thing without riddles



Sorry, dude!  That is the whole point.


----------



## MayLenaMcLovin (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope Naruto gives Sasuke a hand during the fight in the last movie


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah but that's part of the cause since Sasuke is Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has a fake arm. I see no reason why he's hiding it if it's in perfect condition. That would be trying too much.



Maybe it is an ugly fake and he wants to hide it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Someone said earlier that the movie trailer shows Sasuke using a jutsu, and it does appear that he's using both hands.



Someone also said that was not Sasuke who Naruto was fighting, but Tonari


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

Uchiha Salad and Uzumaki Burrito


oh ffs...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> Is it confirmed Sauce cake won't get his arm back? Good imo



Unclear. I've seen movie designs that imply that it's back and that it's not. He probably has it back and is just hiding it up his sleeve like his brother and Orochimaru liked to do.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

No one answered my question about this evil pic with the male and female symbols....


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

I never would have thought, back in the day, that the last chap discussions of Naruto would be dominated by pairings



who am I kidding, this was the manga's fate since Chapter 3


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, so a Harry Potter epilogue it is.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I love Evil and his riddle...
> 
> But seriously... This is the last time... Just spoil the whole thing without riddles




Their name is Evil  they're just going to screw with you until the very end.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> No one answered my question about this evil pic with the male and female symbols....



Didn't someone say it meant that Sasuke's son and Naruto's daughter are together/would be together?  if that's not it, I'd like to know as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why would Gai be wearing a cast for 2 years? His taijutsu days are over. Now he will have to rely on ninjutsu.

Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe it is an ugly fake and he wants to hide it.



Who knows. 

I personally don't think a guy who wore this atrocity gives a damn about how he looks lol.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah but that's part of the cause since Sasuke is Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has a fake arm. I see no reason why he's hiding it if it's in perfect condition. That would be trying too much.



Time skip between now and the movie might have something to do with it. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

I need someone to agree with me! Cast on Gai signifies temporary wheel chair! 

Also. Why are the characters leaked seem like they are going to be animated. Will the Naruto the last movie end with what happens in the future?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

>gai

isn't that lee?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah but that's part of the cause since Sasuke is Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has a fake arm. I see no reason why he's hiding it if it's in perfect condition. That would be trying too much.


maybe he got it recently and has to do something that requires healing

but its a sign that he didnt simply grow it back, which brings evil's spoiler to the table. People said she implied that both Naruto and Sasuke got arms from Hashirama, which ppl associate with the statue full of arms. If this is the case, maybe Naruto got his recently and he will be the one that tells Sasuke to do the same there, this would explain why Naruto has his arm like that during the movie while Sasuke has none. Maybe Naruto will visit the akatsuki place in the beginning of the movie and discover the statue.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Didn't someone say it meant that Sasuke's son and Naruto's daughter are together/would be together?  if that's not it, I'd like to know as well.



But why is the female symbol blue with Uchiha crest and the male symbol pink with Uzumaki crest?

And now we know Naruto has 2 childs... Maybe Sasuke has 2 as well?


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Uchiha Salad and Uzumaki Burrito
> 
> 
> oh ffs...



With a diet coke please.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Who knows.
> 
> I personally don't think a guy who wore this atrocity gives a damn about how he looks lol.



Puh-leez, you know that getup is bitchin'.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Gai be wearing a cast for 2 years? His taijutsu days are over. Now he will have to rely on ninjutsu.
> 
> Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.



It makes more sense to believe Night Guy made his leg slow to heal the affects than putting a cast on a leg that will never heal  Cast means eventually it will heal. Otherwise every doctor will cut it off....


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Gai be wearing a cast for 2 years? His taijutsu days are over. Now he will have to rely on ninjutsu.
> 
> Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.



we'll just wait and see.
perhaps he can upgrade from bm to SBM.
perhaps hagoromo took his powers back or something or perhaps it's just an early image that dosen't signify much.let's no jump into conclusions before the chapters are out.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But why is the female symbol blue with Uchiha crest and the male symbol pink with Uzumaki crest?
> 
> And now we know Naruto has 2 childs... Maybe Sasuke has 2 as well?



You got me...I don't really know. I just thought I saw someone say it a few pages back before the end of the first thread.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> RIP Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode. Yet Sasuke still has Rinnegan. Not fair.
> 
> RIP Sasuke's arm!
> 
> ...



Could just be Naruto's KCM with full Kurama and that's why the seal's markings are different.

He's already has the Six Paths Sage tech eyes, I don't see why his Six paths chakra would be gone.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

I told you guys it was gonna be wheelchair Gai...his skin looked like burnt bacon and his leg was crushed like it was made of crackers.

no way in hell he'd ever walk again.  He's about equal to Kakashi now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Gai be wearing a cast for 2 years? His taijutsu days are over. Now he will have to rely on ninjutsu.
> 
> Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.


Given he has both Kurama's inside him, maybe his Six Paths Sage Mode changed? And we didn't see his back.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Is the chapter coming out today or tomorrow?



Supposedly, on the 6th.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

Suppository, in the ass.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I told you guys it was gonna be wheelchair Gai...his skin looked like burnt bacon and his leg was crushed like it was made of crackers.
> 
> no way in hell he'd ever walk again.  He's about equal to Kakashi now.


WTF? Kakashi is Hokage.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.






vered said:


> we'll just wait and see.
> perhaps he can upgrade from bm to SBM.
> perhaps hagoromo took his powers back or something or perhaps it's just an early image that dosen't signify much.let's no jump into conclusions before the chapters are out.



Anyway, he'll kick the next villain ass, so unless this one is weaker than juubito/dara/kaguya, Naruto (and Sasuke) must have somehow kept their Sage powers (or will get dem back).


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Supposedly, on the 6th.



Too far awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> WTF? Kakashi is Hokage.



If gai can still use hirudora and if Kakashi does jack shit in the way of training I'd agree.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Either way I like that Naruto and Sasuke are damaged. They're now battle-tested and they have actually have more proof of it.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I told you guys it was gonna be wheelchair Gai...his skin looked like burnt bacon and his leg was crushed like it was made of crackers.
> 
> no way in hell he'd ever walk again.  He's about equal to Kakashi now.



Could be one of 2 or both reasons why his in a cast still.

1. Gai doesn give time for his leg to heal and keep acting rash, training and breaking his leg.Like how Lee out of surgery rushed to fight Kimimaro.And/or

2. Night Guy effect is slow to heal.

*Having a cast on a leg that will never heal is stupidest thing eve*r.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

bro, Gai goes 7 gates Drunken Wheelchair style all over sharinganless Kakashi's face...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

Another proof that Naruto is using there KCM + Sage Mode is the lack of Gudoudamas. Ever since Hagoromo powered him up its like KCM/Bijuu Mode and Sage Mode fused and now everytime Naruto just enters into Rikudou Senjutsu Mode. 

But in those sheets it doesn't look like that. Its odd. 

And likewise with Kiba, never had a problem with Sasuke's "assbow". Its only now that for the first time I've seeing complains about it here and in Tumblr.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe he got it recently and has to do something that requires healing
> 
> but its a sign that he didnt simply grow it back, which brings evil's spoiler to the table. People said she implied that both Naruto and Sasuke got arms from Hashirama, which ppl associate with the statue full of arms. If this is the case, maybe Naruto got his recently and he will be the one that tells Sasuke to do the same there, this would explain why Naruto has his arm like that during the movie while Sasuke has none. Maybe Naruto will visit the akatsuki place in the beginning of the movie and discover the statue.



I think that's a good theory, I can see that actually. Naruto finds out, tells Sasuke, Sasuke gets a new arm and then arrives to help Naruto in the battle. 



Terra Branford said:


> Puh-leez, you know that getup is bitchin'.



His Hunt for Itachi Arc outfit is still his best part 2 one personally but that first one. I can't even tell you everything people were saying about it when he debuted. "Pirate Sasuke" and "Fabio Sasuke" and all sorts of stuff. 





RAGING BONER said:


> I told you guys it was gonna be wheelchair Gai...his skin looked like burnt bacon and his leg was crushed like it was made of crackers.
> 
> no way in hell he'd ever walk again.  *He's about equal to Kakashi now.*



Boner's going to continue until the series ends lol. 

And Kakashi's Hokage design, I gotta say it again, that dude looks legit. He looks like the dude you don't wanna face when you walk into Konoha. Sure Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than him but if you see those 3, which one will terrify you? The leader of a village of ninjas? The guy with the mask on and robes looking like a PS1 RPG boss. 

Design-wise Kakashi looks great with the robes. I just wonder how long he'll have them.
Yep. Look at Ibiki and Bani for example, certified badasses. Jiraiya when he showed his scar over his chest from KN4, badass. 

Naruto and Sasuke might not have real arms. That's just badass.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> bro, Gai goes 7 gates Drunken Wheelchair style all over sharinganless Kakashi's face...



Sounds goooood to me, current Gai. But come on, either Kishi is a huge dunce or that cast signifies temporary injury. Otherwise why not make Gai a vietnam veteran and have a chopped off leg.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Could be one of 2 or both reasons why his in a cast still.
> 
> 1. Gai doesn give time for his leg to heal and keep acting rash, training and breaking his leg.Like how Lee out of surgery rushed to fight Kimimaro.And/or
> 
> ...


Night Guy's effect is to kiil.

Naruto is the one who kept him alive.

Otherwise his body is useless.

The cast makes no real life sense, but it's there just to represent visually that he's damaged.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

there are two version of this but with the symbols mixed 



which one is true?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> WTF? Kakashi is Hokage.



. . . WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Night Guy's effect is to kiil.
> 
> Naruto is the one who kept him alive.
> 
> Otherwise his body is useless.



So you're saying Kishi has the intelligence of a 5 year old and a cast is on there for absolutely no reason rather chopping his useless leg off?


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode is gone. Otherwise he wouldn't have toad eye shadow, his face wouldn't glow, and the dark body markings would be different.



nah,he probably just isn't using it,and using normal SM or thats how his new six paths sage mode looks.

after what Hagoromo said it wouldn't make any sense for it to be gone.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> So your saying Kishi has the intelligence of a 5 year old and a cast is on there for absolutely no reason rather chopping his useless leg off?


You do know that amputation is just a last resort, right?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> His Hunt for Itachi Arc outfit is still his best part 2 one personally but that first one. I can't even tell you everything people were saying about it when he debuted. "Pirate Sasuke" and "Fabio Sasuke" and all sorts of stuff.



I agree. That outfit was the best out of them all. His new one looks pretty cool though. Minus the poncho, though I don't mind it much.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> but i suspect, considering the possible signs and spoilers provided by evil, that Sasuke might get a new arm. Kishi could be just holding it as something to be resolved about his character, so just like how he wont get with Sakura straight away, and we have yet to know what he has been doing in the time spam between chapter 699 and the movie, he will also not appear with a new arm straight away.
> 
> we will know, chapter 700 is after the movie, we will have the answer fast and maybe wonder how he got it.



I hope so. This kid needs to remember the past but live a fullfilling future, not be chained by the past and live a gimped future.

If he doesn't get an arm, then I'll just fanwank it after the epilogue along with a pink duckbutt kid named Madara.


----------



## ilfmtp96 (Nov 5, 2014)

If  Sasuke and Sakura have a child, why are they not in that picture of The Last with Naruto and Hinata's kids? I honestly believe that Evil's hints'/spoilers are fake


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Too far awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!



​


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do know that amputation is just a last resort, right?



Why the cast though!? It makes no sense to put a cast around a leg that will never have use anymore. My 6 year old neice wouls know this...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> If the Sasuke and Sakura have a child, why are they not in that pictureof The Last with Naruto and Hinata's kids? I honestly believe that Evil's hints'/spoilers are fake.



Not sure if Evil actually posted anything implying SasuSaku, neither them having kids...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I agree. That outfit was the best out of them all. His new one looks pretty cool though. Minus the poncho, though I don't mind it much.


Yeah I agree, looks better than the initial previews.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> If  Sasuke and Sakura have a child, why are they not in that picture of The Last with Naruto and Hinata's kids? *I honestly believe that Evil's hints'/spoilers are fake*



MADNESS!!!!!! madmad



Midaru said:


> ​




Exactly. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I agree, looks better than the initial previews.



Yea. The chibi that was first released made his outfit look really, really bad. Much better now that we see more of it...and without the poncho.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why the cast though!? It makes no sense to put a cast around a leg that will never have use anymore. My 6 year old neice wouls know this...


Lots of long term injuries require bandages/casts so that the injury either heals, or doesn't get infected.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I agree. That outfit was the best out of them all. His new one looks pretty cool though. Minus the poncho, though I don't mind it much.



It's sad in a way that one of his better looks is just a shirt and pants. 

Kishi needs some of Kubo's fashion sense. Kubo can't write a story for shit, but he's fly as fuck.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess Sasuke could use Asura Path to give him temporary cyborg arms if needed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

If Gai will not heal, it makes sense. Now that Kakashi doesn't have his Sharingan they had to do _something_ to prevent Gai vs Kakashi battles...as Gai would obliterate Kakashi. 

It is the truth. 



ironblade_x1 said:


> It's sad in a way that one of his better looks is just a shirt and pants.
> 
> Kishi needs some of Kubo's fashion sense. Kubo can't write a story for shit, but he's fly as fuck.



Kubo has fashion sense? Wow. News to me.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Exactly.



Meanwhile in the future...


Link removed​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Final chapters soon, like a few hours? Or tomorrow?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Not sure if Evil actually posted anything implying SasuSaku, neither them having kids...


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Not sure if Evil actually posted anything implying SasuSaku, neither them having kids...



She did and it's a daughter with a salad-related name. The pics that were leaked got taken down so that's why there aren't any other character designs out anymore.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 5, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Final chapters soon, like a few hours? Or tomorrow?



Answer this question you dirty dick ^ (use bro)


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lots of long term injuries require bandages/casts so that the injury either heals, or doesn't get infected.



Gai doesn't have bandages around his leg. He has a cast that is made for if a limb is broken so that the bones won't move around too much so it can heal eventually.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Meanwhile in the future...
> 
> 
> Link removed​



That would be so lame.  I would prefer the same title even if the main character isn't Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Final chapters soon, like a few hours? Or tomorrow?



As usual I guess, so +/- 24 hours from now...


----------



## Malakiel (Nov 5, 2014)

i just want to say :


I WAS HERE XD

the wait for the final chapter is killing me >_<


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

8 Gates requires a huge sacrifice if Guy isn't gonna die. He shouldn't be walking.

It's a story thing. Don't tell us it's fatal, if he's gonna be able to walk away with no obvious damage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> If  Sasuke and Sakura have a child, why are they not in that picture of The Last with Naruto and Hinata's kids? I honestly believe that Evil's hints'/spoilers are fake


it doesnt mean much

we could have a timeskip in the movie, in the very end, or even a post credits scene, already showing something about chapter 700


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

We probably won't get the chapter until Thursday.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaiz is this Boruto? Borat+Naruto!


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I guess Sasuke could use Asura Path to give him temporary cyborg arms if needed.



He can at least once he awakens the Asura path which gives the use the ability to use different weaponry and ballistic weapons.Perhaps we'll see a sign of that in the final chapter and or in the movie.


----------



## Gortef (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh lawd things escalated quite a lot when I was sleeping. What a wake up.

I really like the name Himawari, it's cute. Boruto on the other hand feels neutral (even if it almost sounds like Burrito...)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Malakiel said:


> i just want to say :
> 
> 
> I WAS HERE XD
> ...



You decided to join nf during the last chapter?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> As usual I guess, so +/- 24 hours from now...


I understand the + but how can it be minus 24 hours from now 

Do you know some technology I'm not aware of? 

Speak up


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 8 Gates requires a huge sacrifice if Guy isn't gonna die. He shouldn't be walking.
> 
> It's a story thing. Don't tell us it's fatal, if he's gonna be able to walk away with no obvious damage.



Blame Naruto's healing abilities.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

we have not seen dad Sasuke, mother Sakura and Hokage Naruto either, think of this. Kishi might give them yet again new designs.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Malakiel said:


> i just want to say :
> 
> 
> I WAS HERE XD
> ...



Hola ヽ(｡? ᴗ ?✿)و


----------



## Moac (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope its a fantastic chapter and lets all hope the announce a new naruto series , like their grandchildren or children as the focus.

its been a blast.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it doesnt mean much
> 
> we could have a timeskip in the movie, in the very end, or even a post credits scene, already showing something about chapter 700





Plus Evil's hints are for the manga. Just because we don't have SS daughter for the movie doesn't mean we can't have one for the manga epilogue. 

Anyway, people need to stop doubting Evil's honesty just because they don't like where this is going. She deserves more.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So pariring talks almost brought the toal posts to 3000 so my goal of having 2000+ posts for the final chapter was achieved thanks to pairing talk


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> You decided to join nf during the last chapter?



4chan user, he even typed XD like a newfag


----------



## 2FeelthePain4 (Nov 5, 2014)

I really hope the chapters comes out today! Pl0x! I can't stand the waiting... even though it could mean waiting another day for the conclusion to this 15 year old manga!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Plus Evil's hints are for the manga. Just because we don't have SS daughter for the movie doesn't mean we can't have one for the manga epilogue.
> 
> Anyway, people need to stop doubting Evil's honesty just because they don't like where this is going. She deserves more.


yep

unless Evil decided to troll us in the final chapters


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Blame Naruto's healing abilities.


No this isn't about the mechanics of the jutsu or logic of the world.

This is about kishi and storytelling. Guy needs to be permanently crippled for the story to be satisfying. Pay off your debts. If you introduce a fatal jutsu, then make it fatal. If you introduce a legitimate method of toning down the fatality. Still give us some dire consequences.

Yes a 2 year cast doesn't make sense in real life, but it's just a visual representation for dramatic effect


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Where's evil now?


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmmm. I'm not sure if I want to see the chinese raws when they'll come out to and ruin my surprise or just wait the best translation out there for a perfect ending.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> I understand the + but how can it be minus 24 hours from now
> 
> Do you know some technology I'm not aware of?
> 
> Speak up






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

gotta say that have Gai in a wheelchair is just too depressing, could at least have him using crutch


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep
> 
> unless Evil decided to troll us in the final chapters



The perfect time to do so. Reel us in with some spoilers yesterday that were so plausible it was almost boring, then after the leak of the NaruHina kid designs unleash the pairing apocalypse with complete lies! And then watch the chaos when the chapters have the exact opposite pairings! 

I don't think that it's even remotely likely, though, since there was also random stuff like fat(?) Anko and the humpback whale spoiler for Chouji, Ino, and Lee (they all have kids? WTF).


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Where's evil now?



Lurking.

Waiting for the opportune moment to strike with new riddles for us.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want that apology, that forehead poke, to see if Sasuke gets his arm back, holding salad-chan and pink duckbutt Madara-kun. Someone start leaking those panels.



Jeαnne said:


> gotta say that have Gai in a wheelchair is just too depressing, could at least have him using crutch



B-but accountability in a series that never had it. Don't you think it's deep and meaningful?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I just want that apology, that forehead poke, to see if Sasuke gets his arm back, *holding salad-chan and pink duckbutt Madara-kun*. Someone start leaking those panels.




Duckbutt? :


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The perfect time to do so. Reel us in with some spoilers yesterday that were so plausible it was almost boring, then after the leak of the NaruHina kid designs unleash the pairing apocalypse with complete lies!
> 
> I don't think that it's even remotely likely, though, since there was also random stuff like fat(?) Anko and the humpback whale spoiler for Chouji, Ino, and Lee (they all have kids? WTF).



Anko is apparently  pregnant ?having 3 kids? though Evil didn't say who's the father and made an evil laugh when we asked.


----------



## Horan (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, Naruto's son's name is seriously Boruto? (too lazy to go back a few pages)


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw the extra thread and for a moment thought the chapters had been released


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Horan said:


> Wait, Naruto's son's name is seriously Boruto? (too lazy to go back a few pages)



It seems like it, yes.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

The kids names are Bolt (Boruto) & Sunflower (Himawari).


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The kids names are Bolt (Boruto) & Sunflower (Himawari).



Which is adorbz.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

found the pictures. looks adorable.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The perfect time to do so. Reel us in with some spoilers yesterday that were so plausible it was almost boring, then after the leak of the NaruHina kid designs unleash the pairing apocalypse with complete lies! And then watch the chaos when the chapters have the exact opposite pairings!
> 
> I don't think that it's even remotely likely, though, since there was also random stuff like fat(?) Anko and the humpback whale spoiler for Chouji, Ino, and Lee (they all have kids? WTF).




well its kinda hard to reverse what is already done

i mean, Sakura either wont stay with anybody, or with Sasuke

Naruto is already married with two kids


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 5, 2014)

Do we have a release date for the chapter? As in today or tomorrow, or next week? I don't wanna spam refresh throughout the day, in vain.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> gotta say that have Gai in a wheelchair is just too depressing, could at least have him using crutch



Except you know that, when everything seems to be at its darkest, he's gonna show up, carried by his own two legs, and kick the serious crapnuggets out of some bad guy moontitties.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 5, 2014)

good,it seems even this thread will finish before the chapter comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

MrCatalyst said:


> Do we have a release date for the chapter? As in today or tomorrow, or next week? I don't wanna spam refresh throughout the day, in vain.



If it isn't out in a couple of hours, Thursday is when we can (definitely?) expect the chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Except you know that, when everything seems to be at its darkest, he's gonna show up, carried by his own two legs, and kick the serious crapnuggets out of some bad guy moontitties.


i certainly hope this is the case 



on a side note though, that NaruSaku tag on tumblr is too hilarious. To have hope after seeing Naruto's kids...


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 5, 2014)

So the 3 other dudes also have the red armband? so maybe Naruto is one of Kakashi's bodyguards.

It makes sense given what Sasuke said about protecting Kakashi when Naruto goes on the mission. Also gives Naruto first hand experience of the administrative duites etc of being Hokage.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

..... I just woke up, are those pictures legit? Should I open the Spoiler thread now?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> So the 3 other dudes also have the red armband? so maybe Naruto is one of Kakashi's bodyguards.
> 
> It makes sense given what Sasuke said about protecting Kakashi when Naruto goes on the mission. Also gives Naruto first hand experience of the administrative duites etc of being Hokage.


Yeah maybe. But Kakashi has the armband too.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically  Naruto is the B to Kakashi's A?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> ..... I just woke up, are those pictures legit? Should I open the Spoiler thread now?



Pictures confirmed canon.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

So NaruHina is like 100% confirmed huh?

Guess ShikaTema will happen too.

I wonder if it will be ChoujiKarui or ChoujiIno.

And that picture from Evil before either it means that Sasuke and Sakura got together(the picture of fan and cherry tree) or maybe actually Sasuke hooked up with Karin(the picture with the Uzumaki sign and Uchiha sign)...unless it was already 100% confirmed that Karin hooks up with Suigetsu.

LOL would be an epic troll though if Sasuke hooked up with Anko. Both former student's of Oro and that Smith's evil laugh would quite fit with that madness.

But really Sasuke doesn't need to have kids yet as I doubt he hits his 30s in the epilogue.

Kakashi and Guy should be more worried about hooking up by now given their age...


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

The lack of information on Taka and Orochimaru is rather disappointing.



vered said:


> Anko is apparently  pregnant ?having 3 kids? though Evil didn't say who's the father and made an evil laugh when we asked.


Might be in reference to "Kukuku," in which case Orochimaru, Kabuto, or someone else who laughs like that (I can't think of anyone) could be the father. 

Or maybe Anko just decided to raise babies from Kabuto's orphanage.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> If it isn't out in a couple of hours, Thursday is when we can (definitely?) expect the chapter.


Ah. At least it's this week, so I'm happy. AND IT'S ENDING! NO MORE NARDO.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> So the 3 other dudes also have the red armband? so maybe Naruto is one of Kakashi's bodyguards.
> 
> It makes sense given what Sasuke said about protecting Kakashi when Naruto goes on the mission. Also gives Naruto first hand experience of the administrative duites etc of being Hokage.



I believe the armbands are apart of the new Jonin (did I spell it right?) outfits.



MrCatalyst said:


> Ah. At least it's this week, so I'm happy. AND IT'S ENDING! NO MORE NARDO.



We might see a continuation sometime down the road...maybe...hopefully.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto being one of  Kakashi's bodyguards works out well. I approve of it. 

I also won't be surprised to see Kakashi grant him a temporary title of "Hokage In Training" meaning that he'll be training to be the future Hokage when the time comes along with being his bodyguard.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah maybe. But Kakashi has the armband too.



Because he is part of the Hokage squad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto being one of  Kakashi's bodyguards works out well. I approve of it.
> 
> I also won't be surprised to see Kakashi grant him a temporary title of "Hokage In Training" meaning that he'll be training to be the future Hokage when the time comes along with being his bodyguard.



Yeah, it looks like all the Nidaime kages of every village originally worked as bodyguards for the Shodai kage. Maybe excepting Trollkage...

I also see Darui as Ei successor rather than Bee. Bee is just not the guy who would enjoy such a huge responsibility. He would rather become an enka super star.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think Naruto's a bodyguard. He's too valuable to just leave as a stick of gum under Kakashi's shoe. That's why fodder like Genma were Minato's bodyguards. 

On a side note, Minato's bodyguards lost to the Sound 4. L.O.L. 

Realtalk though, you don't make your best guy a bodyguard, that's a waste. Bands probably mean something else.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Every Jounin Commander of the Alliance will be a kage.

So Kitsuchi, Kakashi, and Darui will be the next generation of kage's alongside Gaara and Mei.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Darui becomes the new 'A'?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

burrito,  the manga


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it looks like all the Nidaime kages of every village originally worked as bodyguards for the Shodai kage. Maybe excepting Trollkage...
> 
> I also see Darui as Ei successor rather than Bee. Bee is just not the guy who would enjoy such a huge responsibility. He would rather become an enka super star.



I agree. 

Way too much responsibility for Bee that's for damn sure.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> burrito,  the manga



You should've kept the Mexican Sasuke set. 

Story of ranchero revolucionario Sasuke and Burrito, his godson. Together on a quest to put together the best mariachi band in the world.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> ..... I just woke up, are those pictures legit? Should I open the Spoiler thread now?



They are movie spoilers not manga spoilers, Evil's stuff are the only manga spoilers so far.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So Darui becomes the new 'A'?



Yeah of course. Darui was trained by the third raikage and is a bodyguard of the fourth. He's clearly next in line. The Cloud's Jinchuuriki's are all called B. It's a separate role.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So NaruHina is like 100% confirmed huh?
> 
> Guess ShikaTema will happen too.
> 
> ...



I would not mind that considering the other option is some crazy pairing with Kabuto.


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Pictures confirmed canon.



I'd like to see the confirmation.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> I'd like to see the confirmation.



evil pretty much confirmed the pics.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep
> 
> unless Evil decided to troll us in the final chapters



If i was evil. I sure as hell would


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> I would not mind that considering the other option is some crazy pairing with Kabuto.



That Kabuto...if Sakura does not hook with neither Sasuke nor Lee then I guess Kabuto could be a contender by also being a super medic.

Or Anko hooking up with Kakashi as they are the same age or close enough.

One would expect Sakura's romantic fate to be revealed though. Unlike Sasuke who was all about brotherly bonds Sakura was QUITE involved in the romance aspect. Maybe not THAT much as Hinata or Karin but close enough.

You got any favorite pairing vered?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Imagine if all that shit was a lie, the pics were a lie, and the ending had no pairing resolutions at all. 

Shit would tear itself apart.

Also I'm pretty sure Kabuto's going to replace mommy nun, so I doubt marriage is in his future.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone make a master post of all the leaks / evil spoilers?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> The lack of information on Taka and Orochimaru is rather disappointing.



it jist means oro out lives jiraya XD


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



.

That Naruto right hand.

Naruto confirmed for Peter Pettigrew.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> I'd like to see the confirmation.



Evil confirms it, and I think Kishi made an official tweet about the leaked images (and that it disappoints him/makes him sad).


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Can someone make a master post of all the leaks / evil spoilers?



i was waiting for hexa to put them in op :/


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does Kurenai's child appear younger than Naruto and Hinata's when she had her first? Or she's just smaller, but older?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> it jist means oro out lives jiraya XD



Too many characters really.

How to wrap up the fate of so many characters in like just 22 pages? 699 will mostly focus on Team 7 probably...

Though Oro was such a big player in part 1 and even influenced the war quite a bit by summoning those Hokages...

LOL if he ends with Tsunade and the reason she resigns is to focus on her marriage. But something of this caliber would already be sorta hinted by Evil. It would be a shitstorm of crazy proportions.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm rather interested in that tweet.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Can someone make a master post of all the leaks / evil spoilers?



You can view Evil's post history.

If its updated.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Why does Kurenai's child appear younger than Naruto and Hinata's when she had her first? Or she's just smaller, but older?



Different time lines. People just put all the leaked images together.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

The naruhina's kids are adorable. I want to see Sasuke's spawn, though. 

I'm guessing they're saving the best for last. 

A Uchiha boy with duckbutt pink hair. :3


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

So we have a sequel foreshadowing and a spin off confirmed ?

Cool Naruto will never end :rofl


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> That Kabuto...if Sakura does not hook with neither Sasuke nor Lee then I guess Kabuto could be a contender by also being a super medic.
> 
> Or Anko hooking up with Kakashi as they are the same age or close enough.
> 
> ...




There is going to be some trolishi pairing with Anko, Evil hinted about that.
Not really though i guess it's nice naru/hina got confirmed after that long.they are nice together.
Overall though, i'm more interested in the tech's and other stuff and was never into the pairing stuff int he manga.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Why does Kurenai's child appear younger than Naruto and Hinata's when she had her first? Or she's just smaller, but older?



Can you into timeskips? 

The movie takes place 2 years after the war but there's probably an epilogue at the end.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Why does Kurenai's child appear younger than Naruto and Hinata's when she had her first? Or she's just smaller, but older?



Those are movie pics. Naruto/Hinata shouldn't have children (especially children that are THAT old). Either it's an epilogue thing in the movie itself, or some future flashforward thing, or something else.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Different time lines. People just put all the leaked images together.



I see, thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Naruto and Hinata ending up together and having kids has made me extremely happy, now if only Sasuke ends up with Karin and Sakura ends up alone I'll never say 1 bad word about Kishi or the manga ever again.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So we have a sequel foreshadowing and a spin off confirmed ?
> 
> Cool Naruto will never end :rofl



Once MCs have kids they rarely fight the main baddies anymore letting their successor have their time to shine. True DBZ was an exception but hardly the rule.

If the kids take over then no aliens as those would wipe out the kids with null difficulty.


----------



## hehey (Nov 5, 2014)

......My ship has won...


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasque and Burrito. Calling it now.  Tacura could join them too.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Why does Kurenai's child appear younger than Naruto and Hinata's when she had her first? Or she's just smaller, but older?



Kurenai seems to have had another child... (with who? is another question...)
Her first with Asuma is the boy on her left imo (the one looking a bit like konohamaru).


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought that was Konohamaru.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Kurenai seems to have had another child... (with who? is another question...)
> Her first with Asuma is the boy on his left (the one looking a bit like konohamaru)



That's what I was thinking.  The kid on far right is too young to be Konohamaru.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> So Naruto and Hinata ending up together and having kids has made me extremely happy, now if only Sasuke ends up with Karin and Sakura ends up alone I'll never say 1 bad word about Kishi or the manga ever again.



Don't you think sakura ending alone would be the ultimate troll on kishis's part against the majority of the shippping fans?Sakura has been the main heroine and was supposed to be connected with Naruto/Sasuke. her not having anything yet sasuke ending with someone else or alone seems to counterproductive to me.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Don't you think sakura ending alone would be the ultimate troll on kishis's part against the majority of the shippping fans?Sakura has been the main heroine and was supposed to be connected with Naruto/Sasuke. her not having anything yet sasuke ending with someone else or alone seems to counterproductive to me.



She'll end with Kiba, believe me!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

^ Tumblr is on fire right now. :



Golden Witch said:


> I'm rather interested in that tweet.



Tumblr has the quote I'm sure. Most people who reblogged the leak images are deleting them because of it, I believe. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Once MCs have kids they rarely fight the main baddies anymore letting their successor have their time to shine. True DBZ was an exception but hardly the rule.
> 
> If the kids take over then no aliens as those would wipe out the kids with null difficulty.



Kishi would asspull the battles... he made Naruto equal with Sasuke by plot and PIS...  he can find a way to power up or plot down..... but after seeing the kids we can now confirm that last interview... he will do it... maybe not in 1-2 years but he will milk this shit 









> Translation by: 霓
> This is a interview for Kishimoto Masashi and Yahagi Kōsuke (Naruto’s first editor & Jump SQ.’s current chief editor).
> 
> Key point of this interview：
> ...



（This image is the post in Jump SQ. 2014-12 to celebrate the end of Naruto.）
credit for: 霓的火影忍者情報站

Read more at


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> There is going to be some trolishi pairing with Anko, Evil hinted about that.
> Not really though i guess it's nice naru/hina got confirmed after that long.they are nice together.
> Overall though, i'm more interested in the tech's and other stuff and was never into the pairing stuff int he manga.



Yeah, any new translations regarding the Rinnegan? Or maybe Sasuke, Nagato or Madara since they were rather focused on those. A shame that the DB does not go till the end of the manga. It want explain things like Indra's arrow, Sasuke's Rinnegan mastery which was mainly touched(outside of his s/t jutsu) only during his battle with Naruto, or what Sasuke could potentially accomplish with the dojutsu. It probably won't even mention his being a CT user or Preta Path user. I think I heard that Madara of all people does not have CT as one of his jutsus in the databook. Did they screw it up so much? Guess final chapters info was written in a hurry...


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> So Naruto and Hinata ending up together and having kids has made me extremely happy, now if only Sasuke ends up with Karin and Sakura ends up alone I'll never say 1 bad word about Kishi or the manga ever again.


Lol...you missed the news that SasuSaku paired up and made a kid too..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 5, 2014)

Ankashi... Kakanko...

Hmm...

Definitely Kakankoshi.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Don't you think sakura ending alone would be the ultimate troll on kishis's part against the majority of the shippping fans?Sakura has been the main heroine and was supposed to be connected with Naruto/Sasuke. her not having anything yet sasuke ending with someone else or alone seems to counterproductive to me.



idk I think her ending up alone as a grizzled and emotionally unfulfilled character like early Tsunade would be pretty cool.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So we have a sequel foreshadowing and a spin off confirmed ?
> 
> Cool Naruto will never end :rofl



not foreshadowing.  foreshadowing  means something is planned. what we hav are speculations bassed on what kishi said. 


the spin has been confirmed. idk the subject matter however. 

i will read the spim off if it isnt written by kishi.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Its really hard to believe that the last chapter is about fodder pairings...not even just main charrie but literal side charrie fodder pairings.... unless its them leaving from Mugen Tsukiyomi dreams


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 5, 2014)

Tonight shall be known as The Shippening.

And where are these pics everyone is talking about.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> not foreshadowing.  foreshadowing  means something is planned. what we hav are speculations bassed on what kishi said.
> 
> 
> the spin has been confirmed. idk the subject matter however.
> ...



I think he has planned this.... after seeing the spoilers with the kids.... i see it.
The spin off is made by kishi assistant ( the one with the brain and the nice art )


We shall see what will happen... but meh... i dont feel that naruto verse will end...


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its really hard to believe that the last chapter is about fodder pairings...not even just main charrie but literal side charrie fodder pairings.... unless its them leaving from Mugen Tsukiyomi dreams



That'd be amazing. All inside the MT, dreaming till the inevitable end, and the extinction of humanity

But yeah, instead we have a crapton of loose ends and pairing damage control so that at least shippers end up being happy about this

This sucks tbh, I don't know what the hell they were thinking


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

auem said:


> Lil..you missed the news that SasuSaku paired up and made a kid too..



Poor Sasuke having to bed such a homely girl like Sakura.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Tonight shall be known as The Shippening.
> 
> And where are these pics everyone is talking about.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Tonight shall be known as The Shippening.
> 
> And where are these pics everyone is talking about.



HUGE MOVIE SPOILERS 




I dont have Evil post but Sasusaku is canon to


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its really hard to believe that the last chapter is about fodder pairings...not even just main charrie but literal side charrie fodder pairings.... unless its them leaving from Mugen Tsukiyomi dreams



Doesn't work with SasuSaku or ChoujiKarui.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi would asspull the battles... he made Naruto equal with Sasuke by plot and PIS...  he can find a way to power up or plot down..... but after seeing the kids we can now confirm that last interview... he will do it... maybe not in 1-2 years but he will milk this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it would only be like a 4-10 chapters short story. Kinda like the Mario story we got from him which was also rather short(2 chaps if I remember correctly?) or the Kakashi gaiden.

Kishi also said he wanted to wrote a story about a young Minato but whether all those plans are serious and with back up from his bosses then it may be just wishful thinking.

I think he may try something else and if it does not go well then he will return to Naruto.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Mishari said:


> Can someone explain how Naruto and Hinatas kids are taller and older than Kurenais kid? What could be a possible explanation?



.

Anywayz.

Does anyone know what happened to Naruto's right hand?

He's beginning to look a bit like mecha godzilla.


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko perhaps paired with Kabuto...


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the new movie considered canon?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Also addy bro we have aliens that you wanted :rofl crab people and zerlings... eagle alien...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Is the new movie considered canon?



Yes. Kishi wrote and created everything for the movie. The movie and the last chapters tie together, as well. Kishi said the villain is written about an original story in the manga too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> HUGE MOVIE SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, I don't see any SasuSaku hints there.

Are there any pink haired kids with sharingan there or is there some SasuSaku in script?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think he has planned this.... after seeing the spoilers with the kids.... i see it.
> The spin off is made by kishi assistant ( the one with the brain and the nice art )
> 
> 
> We shall see what will happen... but meh... i dont feel that naruto verse will end...



well,  there is a difference between creating  a character for shipping purposes and creating for future projects.  however, i do think kishi wants to keep his options open for the future in case be wants to continue  the manga. 


this assistant has the better art as well if he could  make sakura pretty


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Tonight shall be known as The Shippening.
> 
> And where are these pics everyone is talking about.



.

Maybe the Un-Shippening considering the thousands of posts written on shippuuden being japanese for hurricane.  And the theories of how Naruto would combine his wind with Sasuke's fire to form a fire hurricane of death to defeat Madara.  Hence the title: Naruto Shippuuden.

Memories!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

auem said:


> Anko perhaps paired with Kabuto...



Juunko.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Huh, I don't see any SasuSaku hints there.
> 
> Are there any pink haired kids with sharingan there or is there some SasuSaku in script?



That part was given to us by Evil, without pictures of the kids.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe it would only be like a 4-10 chapters short story. Kinda like the Mario story we got from him which was also rather short(2 chaps if I remember correctly?) or the Kakashi gaiden.
> 
> Kishi also said he wanted to wrote a story about a young Minato but whether all those plans are serious and with back up from his bosses then it may be just wishful thinking.
> 
> I think he may try something else and if it does not go well then he will return to Naruto.



I dont think he will ever escape Naruto... his previous work sucks ass... and that mario is lame shit...
Again it might look like wishful thinking... but i thin will get a sequel.


Even more... he could copy DBZ... gohan and the kids... naruto as the father :rofl.

We must complete the ripp off.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes. Kishi wrote and created everything for the movie. The movie and the last chapters tie together, as well. Kishi said the villain is written about an original story in the manga too.



Well, shit. Guess I'll have to check it out. Might offer more closure I suppose.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking closer at that pic... Naruto's daughter looks like she got the short end of the gene pool, eesh.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto with automail. 

haha.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Also addy bro we have aliens that you wanted :rofl crab people and zerlings... eagle alien...



I 1st thought they were new summons...


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

I still can't get over how Kishi rushed everything to have a fucking movie tie everything up.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Huh, I don't see any SasuSaku hints there.
> 
> Are there any pink haired kids with sharingan there or is there some SasuSaku in script?



From what i know... nope... no kids... 



Addy said:


> well,  there is a difference between creating  a character for shipping purposes and creating for future projects.  however, i do think kishi wants to keep his options open for the future in case be wants to continue  the manga.
> 
> 
> this assistant has the better art as well if he could  make sakura pretty



True.... at least you should be happy that you got those zerlings you always wanted


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> HUGE MOVIE SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old pictures...been up in taibu for some 6 hours..


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ankashi... Kakanko...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Definitely Kakankoshi.



Kakashi and anko babies are going to be OP, hope kakashi still have rikudo's power to spread to his family.  Rikudo's power plus senjutsu genes....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Well, shit. Guess I'll have to check it out. Might offer more closure I suppose.



What kind of closure are you looking for? *honest question


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I 1st thought they were new summons...



No they are animals form the moon... toneri's clan and hamura's is there to.
Also the kids on the moon have horns and they creppy as fuck with that ugly mouth...

I honestly think they are creppyer then orochimaru


----------



## .44 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think most people would have predicted a send-off chapter with pairings. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto's kids need better haircuts, though.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasuke was let back into the village scot free despite everything?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi and anko babies are going to be OP, hope kakashi still have rikudo's power to spread to his family.  Rikudo's power plus senjutsu genes....



Where does the Kakashi X Anko was mentioned?


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What kind of closure are you looking for? *honest question



Basically an ending that didn't feel rushed, I guess.


----------



## .44 (Nov 5, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> So Sasuke was let back into the village scot free despite everything?



Team 7.
Friendship.
TnJ.
All of Part 2 was about bringing Sasuke back.

Of course it was going to happen.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2014)

.44 said:


> Team 7.
> Friendship.
> TnJ.
> All of Part 2 was about bringing Sasuke back.
> ...



Well I suppose losing the arm is something...


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Looking closer at that pic... Naruto's daughter looks like she got the short end of the gene pool, eesh.



well, at least she got naruto's personality......... if that's a good thing


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I dont think he will ever escape Naruto... his previous work sucks ass... and that mario is lame shit...
> Again it might look like wishful thinking... but i thin will get a sequel.
> 
> 
> ...



True, his new manga could end up being a failure that never does get close to Naruto's popularity. Or his superiors in SJ will never even allow him to try something else. Authors who achieved success often want to repeat said success with something else so that they are not identified with just one manga or whatever. It depends how badly Kishi wishes to move on from Naruto's shadow or if he already resigned himself to be writing Naruto related stuff till the end of his days.

Maybe like in DBZ this version of Goten and Trunks will get crazy strong(BM Naruto feats) at just 8 years old. Or some hidden potential like Gohan had by getting a HUGE increase in power by getting angry.

Hmmm...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> So Sasuke was let back into the village scot free despite everything?



Well...considering the Seal of Hatred drove most of his behavior, it wouldn't be too hard to think the villagers could forgive him. But, it doesn't look like Sasuke returned after the manga as the movie trailer suggests he had been roaming the world.

He might not want to come back yet (in the movie, not chapter 700).



Palpatine said:


> Basically an ending that didn't feel rushed, I guess.



Ah, okay. Well, to be fair, Kishi said he had the ending written out a while ago. I don't think it is necessarily rushed but a bit flat.


----------



## Horan (Nov 5, 2014)

where's shikamaru at tho


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil confirms it, and I think Kishi made an official tweet about the leaked images (and that it disappoints him/makes him sad).



no one cares what kishi thinks


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

well i'm just gon sit here and wait


nope, not waiting for ch 699-700 

just waiting to see all the horrified expressions and screams of anguish from every fandom in nardo 

in a few months  


i know that kishi gon troll no matter what 




The Faceless Man said:


> I dont think he will ever escape Naruto... his previous work sucks ass... and that mario is lame shit...
> Again it might look like wishful thinking... but i thin will get a sequel.
> 
> 
> ...



da truth ith burneth cuz ith truth


----------



## Rain (Nov 5, 2014)

Dafaq is up with those alien looking retards.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What kind of closure are you looking for? *honest question



No Kaguya, a proper fight with Sagedara, a proper fight between Naruto and Sasuke, a proper TnJ, and a proper Hokage nomination (meaning Naruto, and not Kakafodder... ).

In other words, a proper end.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

evil should ask for a paypal campaign of at least 2000$ to release the full spoilers. not even the raws. just a summery


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> evil should ask for a paypal campaign of at least 2000$ to release the full spoilers. not even the raws. just a summery : lbj



that would be pure evil


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Duckbutt? :



Remember kid Sasuke. Now dye his hair pink. With that shit eating grin he used to have. Think about it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi and anko babies are going to be OP, hope kakashi still have rikudo's power to spread to his family.  Rikudo's power plus senjutsu genes....



Not only that power is forever gone, but did not Hago said the kids do not necessarily inherit the parents potential/power...etc


*******

Nardo is not gonna be the Hokage in these next chapters? 
I haven't read the all the pages, but I guess someone said he's going to be the B, to Kakashi's A? 

If so, Kishi

*Spoiler*: __ 








Not sure if they worth to be read anymore. Hope that's not the case.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> no one cares what kishi thinks



Ain't that the truth. People arguing about how he should end his story tells it all.



Mariko said:


> No Kaguya, a proper fight with Sagedara, a proper fight between Naruto and Sasuke, a proper TnJ, and a proper Hokage nomination (meaning Naruto, and not Kakafodder... ).
> 
> In other words, a proper end.



I was definitely disappointed with Kaguya's existence mostly because it shat on Madara as the villain. 

But you don't think in chapter 700 or in the movie we will see Naruto as Hokage? It is obvious Naruto will become Hokage.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Remember kid Sasuke. Now dye his hair pink. With that shit eating grin he used to have. Think about it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> From what i know... nope... no kids...



Maybe its one of those 3 chicks that appear between Iruka/Izumo/Kotentsu and Kiba/Shino?

Then again they look to old...

Unless it is a really distant epilogue for SS or Sasuke got Sakura pregnant within a month following his fight with Naruto...

Meh, maybe only Naruto and Hinata get kids while most other ships(apart from Anko who is no longer THAT young...at least if she hopes for descendants) are only confirmed without kids.

Hmmm...wasn't Minato 24 when he got Kushina pregnant? And Asuma like 30 when he got Kurenai pregnant? Some characters may take their time.


----------



## Virgofenix (Nov 5, 2014)

Reporting in the last chapter predictions for Naruto, ever.

Honestly have no idea what's gonna happen. Spoilers so far have been crazy. Too bad for NaruHina, though. I was more of a NaruSaku fan. I really thought Naruto would end up with a harem end. Sasuke already has Karin and he's been total shit to Sakura.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Where does the Kakashi X Anko was mentioned?



.



It mentions Anko.  Don't remember Kakashi factoring in.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Not only that power is forever gone, but did not Hago said the kids do not necessarily inherit the parents potential/power...etc
> 
> 
> *******
> ...



i dont like naruto anymore but  i still want to see him hokage in the manga even if it's just a panel or a page at the end


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

anyone have like a link or something to all of Evil's posts -_-


----------



## Boom Burger (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty sure it was hinted in Part 1 that Hyuuga bred within the family to get the Bakugan. So it really isn't surprising that her kids don't have the Bakugan.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

1450 guests 

Naruto lives!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> True, his new manga could end up being a failure that never does get close to Naruto's popularity. Or his superiors in SJ will never even allow him to try something else. Authors who achieved success often want to repeat said success with something else so that they are not identified with just one manga or whatever. It depends how badly Kishi wishes to move on from Naruto's shadow or if he already resigned himself to be writing Naruto related stuff till the end of his days.
> 
> Maybe like in DBZ this version of Goten and Trunks will get crazy strong(BM Naruto feats) at just 8 years old. Or some hidden potential like Gohan had by getting a HUGE increase in power by getting angry.
> 
> Hmmm...



that is my 2 cents to.... and the sad truth is that kishi copy pastes alot... from alot of manga's
if you noticed toneri outfit and those aliens robe's hinata dress like that... those outfits are from the MAGI manga 




Arles Celes said:


> Maybe its one of those 3 chicks that appear between Iruka/Izumo/Kotentsu and Kiba/Shino?
> 
> Then again they look to old...
> 
> ...



Those girls are way to old to be kids.... still why would Sasuke feel the need to have pink haired uchiha's ? I think its better to not have them...

Or maybe just 1 to look like him ( trunks like style ) imagine a kid being arrogant and nasty like sakura... holy shit his personality would be total rage.... vegeta would be nothing compared to this combination...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont like naruto anymore but  i still want to see him hokage in the manga even if it's just a panel or a page at the end



How did they came up with the conclusion that Naruto is not becoming the Hokage? 

so, was it a hint from Evil or something?


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess that's a no


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Pretty sure it was hinted in Part 1 that Hyuuga bred within the family to get the Bakugan. So it really isn't surprising that her kids don't have the Bakugan.



What, really? If true, surprised there aren't thousands of Joffrey running about Konoha.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

lol said:


> anyone have like a link or something to all of Evil's posts -_-



Search for "random pics" on google!


----------



## Caged Bird Set Free (Nov 5, 2014)

A editor under Kishimoto confirmed on Twitter, that the NaruHina abominations were fake. Take a look, SOURCE


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> It mentions Anko.  Don't remember Kakashi factoring in.



Evil posted a picture of anko (the food) with a song about big girls, and then posted Agent Smith's crazy laugh in reply to someone asking "Anko get fat?".

Maybe she's pregnant, maybe she really does get fat, maybe... who knows?


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Total chaos



Caged Bird Set Free said:


> A editor under Kishimoto confirmed on Twitter, that the NaruHina abominations were fake. Take a look, SOURCE


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Search for "random pics" on google!



 you're awesome haha


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> 1450 guests
> 
> Naruto lives!



and  tomorrow, it dies ck


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Caged Bird Set Free said:


> A editor under Kishimoto confirmed on Twitter, that the NaruHina abominations were fake. Take a look, SOURCE



But why would Kishi made a tweet/comment on the images asking people not to look at the leaked images?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

Welp

Time to look through 3000 posts for Evil's hints =[


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG, I knew Naruto was still popular, but this is going places! It makes me emotional! 

And just heard all the spoilers, so chapter is ready to come out any time now.

This place, and all other places, will be on fire! 

Naruto, you lovely bastard!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How did they came up with the conclusion that Naruto is not becoming the Hokage?
> 
> so, was it a hint from Evil or something?



no, no one says he wont become hokage but the lack of info on him being hokage, no hokage images of naruto in the leaked spoilers while we get to see his mode, children, other new movie specific fodders, and even the villains in all their forms tell me that there is no hokage naruto at all in the anime.

for the manga, evil has yet to touch on that subject


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> But why would Kishi made a tweet/comment on the images asking people not to look at the leaked images?



Those images are too good to be fake imo. If they are, they must be some troll from Kishi's staff... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or just someone outclassed Evil in evilness by drawing highly plausible shits...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> and  tomorrow, it dies ck



Not cool.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil confirms it, and I think Kishi made an official tweet about the leaked images (and that it disappoints him/makes him sad).



Oh he has a twitter?
Well he dissapointed me and made me sad. I guess that makes us almost even. 

I still dont buy the Sasusaku. I mean if it's true then wathevs, but think it this way. From sakura's dad point of view; Your daughter is in love with a childhood love that already tried to kill her multiple times. If any parent would allow that, then it's fucking mental.

I feel like the shipps here are too much one sided, like a fucking shoujo. The girl wants this guy so it goes that way. Never a "the hero wants this girl, so he wins her"
This is just my opinion and perspective on things tought. I dont know if kishi sold out, or if this was his intention "despite all the development of characters, situations etc.." But I find it really dull.

I really tought Sauce would go with Karin because she is the girl that spent the most with him and actually got to know him etc... The Evil may be trolling, who knows.

I cant believe I am loosing sleep over this, but everyone fucking spoiled me because people are running rampant, spoiling this shit everywhere on the forum.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Evil posted a picture of anko (the food) with a song about big girls, and then posted Agent Smith's crazy laugh in reply to someone asking "Anko get fat?".
> 
> Maybe she's pregnant, maybe she really does get fat, maybe... who knows?



.

I made an edit of Anko as a whale in this thread back in 2012.



I was going to say Kishi ripped me off and stole my idea.  But, stupid imageshack deleted it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, no one says he wont become hokage but the lack of info on him being hokage, no hokage images of naruto in the leaked spoilers while we get to see his mode, children, other new movie specific fodders, and even the villains in all their forms tell me that there is no hokage naruto at all in the anime.
> 
> for the manga, evil has yet to touch on that subject



that mode is fake as fuck. Naruto's face is normal, not yallow, just like in my avatar. 
Also the red things around his eyes, does not appear anymore since he received Hago's power, just like  in my avatar. 

but well, I can have some hope now. Thank you.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Caged Bird Set Free said:


> A editor under Kishimoto confirmed on Twitter, that the NaruHina abominations were fake. Take a look, SOURCE



no





> !!!!!!!!!!!!



true japanese.

not gonna believe you until takL or yagami confirm this


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy = great


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe some people are still in denial

I sorta understand shippers but, c'mon, wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly guys part of me is hoping that this is the greatest troll of all time and the images are fan-made. Not even because I care about the shippings, but because this could go down as the best troll of ALL time. 

My best friend is Japanese and do not underestimate their skills with re-producing art. She used Paint Tool Sai and could literally re-create Yu Gi Oh's animation art PERFECTLY. She would troll people about YGO GX all the time online.

It will be so legendary if this is all total fan-made leaks and everyone fell for it. Also, the line quality is kinda sketch on some of them.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, shit.  Gais.

I found a pic of the Anko spoiler!

[sp][/sp]

.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

MUAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH So its cannon. Told ya! 
Well I tried to save some souls but it seems some people around were hard of reading.
This shit exploded while I slept. So awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Those images are too good to be fake imo. If they are, they must be some troll from Kishi's staff...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




If you think about it, they aren't too good to be true. Everyone should have known this was coming since Kishi said he wanted Hinata to have her chance with Naruto. 

It was obvious.

Just like with Tobi = Obito.



Suigetsu said:


> Oh he has a twitter?
> Well he dissapointed me and made me sad. I guess that makes us almost even.
> 
> I still dont buy the Sasusaku. I mean if it's true then wathevs, but think it this way. From sakura's dad point of view; Your daughter is in love with a childhood love that already tried to kill her multiple times. If any parent would allow that, then it's fucking mental.
> ...



I'm not sure if the quote/picture was from twitter, to be honest.  I've been digging through Tumblr but the tag I saw it in has 900000000000000000000000000000000000 more posts than it did five minutes ago.

But prior to the Seal of Hatred Sasuke was just a jackass (who showed he had some attachment to Sakura *referring to when he first left Konoha*) to Sakura, not a psychopath. His attempts to kill her, Naruto and the rest of Konoha stemmed from the evil influences of Orochimaru and the Seal of Hatred. The point of the matter here is that Sasuke was under influences he couldn't control. 

Unfortunately a parent cannot prevent love or their children from ever feeling it despite how _they_ personally feel.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Honestly guys part of me is hoping that this is the greatest troll of all time and the images are fan-made. Not even because I care about the shippings, but because this could go down as the best troll of ALL time.
> 
> My best friend is Japanese and do not underestimate their skills with re-producing art. She used Paint Tool Sai and could literally re-create Yu Gi Oh's animation art PERFECTLY. She would troll people about YGO GX all the time online.
> 
> It will be so legendary if this is all total fan-made leaks and everyone fell for it. Also, the line quality is kinda sketch on some of them.



Copying existing characters is one thing, creating new ones is another thing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Whether legit or not:
At the same time you can't expect an Editor to just say "Yes" either if it would be legit.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

something similar happened with the avengers trailer. someone recorded the trailer and posted it. however, marvel didn't try to damage control. they knew that everyone would know about it because it hit the internet so all they did was post the trailer as well officially the next day. 

then again, avengers has a lot going for it than just plot/designs. naruto only has plot spoiled


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> no
> 
> true japanese.
> 
> not gonna believe you until takL or yagami confirm this



Both affirmations seems legit, which puzzles me even more.

The account seems real enough though 

Anyway, the design of the children doesn't really matter.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Whether legit or not:
> At the same time you can't expect an Editor to just say "Yes" either if it would be legit.



Very true.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Both affirmations seems legit, which puzzles me even more.
> 
> The account seems real enough though
> 
> Anyway, the design of the children doesn't really matter.



if i were SP, i would just release a new trailer with glimpses of all the content from the pics. this would generate more hype for the movie if people liked those pics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> if i were SP, i would just release a new trailer with glimpses of all the content from the pics. this would generate more hype for the movie if people liked those pics.



Ahaha, think of the denial that would still exist.

Would be so golden.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Both affirmations seems legit, which puzzles me even more.
> 
> The account seems real enough though
> 
> Anyway, the design of the children doesn't really matter.



If the twitter dude saw the tumblr message, he could just have wanted to hold back the leak as much as he could...


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay but people create fan-made all the time.


Also, Baruto? Seriously?
Anyways, even if they are fake or real or whatever, this still feels like a giant troll and it's pretty funny.
I just hope the Sauce let's Pinky fondle him until she's satisfies and takes off again. Really hope he doesn't settle down. He'd be a really cool nomadic character I think. I'm really hoping he's more open-ended.
I mean, it's pretty unrealistic for Sauce's character to totally do a 180 and become a family-man. At least with Naruto it kind of makes sense. It's always been his dream to fit in and become the leader of the Konoha community. You can totally see him in that fatherly role pretty soon on. Saucey, not so much.

I want Pinky with Sai.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> . You can totally see him in that fatherly role pretty soon on. Saucey, not so much.
> 
> I want Pinky with Sai.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Both affirmations seems legit, which puzzles me even more.
> 
> The account seems real enough though
> 
> Anyway, the design of the children doesn't really matter.



One possibility: the kids are really in the movie, but they're from Hinata's dream or something. So an editor might not know about them and think that they're fake since they aren't in the manga.

Of course, for this to be true, Evil would have to be trolling us all.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 5, 2014)

I pray for narusaku ending now, the rage would be legendary


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 5, 2014)

Asking official twitter accounts about possible leaked images that have been asked to be removed is shitty though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> But prior to the Seal of Hatred Sasuke was just a jackass (who showed he had some attachment to Sakura *referring to when he first left Konoha*) to Sakura, not a psychopath. His attempts to kill her, Naruto and the rest of Konoha stemmed from the evil influences of Orochimaru and the Seal of Hatred. The point of the matter here is that Sasuke was under influences he couldn't control.
> 
> Unfortunately a parent cannot prevent love or their children from ever feeling it despite how _they_ personally feel.



That would be like saying he tried to kill her because he was under drugs, but he quit them so its ok. Problem is, Sauce was not under drugs when he tried to kill her and after many clear fucking rejections.

Which by the way remind me, what evil influence? his seal of hatred was taken away by Itachi back in their fight.
Even then, they barely had any fucking interaction and I cannot think of anything exciting if they would become a pair. How would they interact? would it be fun? How fun would it be if they went out on adventures? fuck no. The sauce has a team cell already, it's in Taka and it worked very fucking well.

Switch from point of views and you will see what I mean, I want an exciting thrilling story, Not a ship shoujo fest.

Besides, Uchiha's with Uzumaki blood, how fucking cool would that be?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

lol said:


> Welp
> 
> Time to look through 3000 posts for Evil's hints =[





I don't have one for yesterday's hints but basically it was Kakashi and Sakura arrive, Sasuke apologises and pokes Sakura in the forehead.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Should we have the chapter out yet?


----------



## fallot (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is this shipping stuff always crazy and delusional? Why isnt there ever any normalcy to it? It doesnt matter what the source material is, every single person engaged in this practice ranges from a bit kooky but alright to total insanity; sometimes depraved insanity. Until I discovered shippers I used to think regular manga fanboys and fangirls were the worst of it (fangirls marginally more terrible). Cant this stuff be restricted to a shipping subforum or something? Its very disturbing.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

lol said:


> Welp
> 
> Time to look through 3000 posts for Evil's hints =[


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2014)

I fucking love you man


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> One possibility: the kids are really in the movie, but they're from Hinata's dream or something. So an editor might not know about them and think that they're fake since they aren't in the manga.
> 
> Of course, for this to be true, Evil would have to be trolling us all.



Or a much simpler solution.

Of course he'd deny it.
You can't seriously expect him to say they're real.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

I only want two ships to happen, but they are not of the main characters.

Well Kakashi kind of is but, I dont know. It would be cool if he got with Mei since he has a history with the mist village.

As for best boy:

*Spoiler*: __ 




With best girl ofcourse.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Not cool.



it's true


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Doesn't this one somehow imply "SakuNaru"?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

.

Thx.  Would rep but 24'ed.

I think we might've gotten a lot of Evil's spoilers wrong.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke only has one hand confirmed now.  Naruto didn't miracle grow it?  Chidori stub?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a fan....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Okay but people create fan-made all the time.
> 
> 
> Also, Baruto? Seriously?
> ...



That damn convincing? I've never seen one this good before.

Unrealistic? You are talking about a man who wanted to destroy Konoha for killing his family and clan. I don't think it would be very unrealistic for Sasuke to do at all. It was one of his goals to restore his clan, anyways. I can't see that happening if he's just roaming around forever.



Suigetsu said:


> That would be like saying he tried to kill her because he was under drugs, but he quit them so its ok. Problem is, Sauce was not under drugs when he tried to kill her and after many clear fucking rejections.
> 
> Which by the way remind me, what evil influence? his seal of hatred was taken away by Itachi back in their fight.
> Even then, they barely had any fucking interaction and I cannot think of anything exciting if they would become a pair. How would they interact? would it be fun? How fun would it be if they went out on adventures? fuck no. The sauce has a team cell already, it's in Taka and it worked very fucking well.
> ...



Not the least bit comparable. Drugs would be self administrated, an act of consent, so the actions under the influence of it would still be the person's fault. Sasuke didn't have consent to being bitten by Orochimaru. Why do you think that instantly after waking up he was completely different? Far more violent? The SoH changed him drastically. 

Mind control or personality altering methods (etc etc) like what the Seal of Hatred was is completely different to acts of violence under the influence of drugs/etc.



Addy said:


> it's true



Still not cool.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Doesn't this one somehow imply "SakuNaru"?



Nope.  Electrical fan = there's also another kind of fan = Uchiha symbol looks like a fan = Uchiha Sasuke.


----------



## TRN (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Doesn't this one somehow imply "SakuNaru"?



uchiha fan+sakura tree


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

there is also this image


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's a fan....



If it's fanmade, I'd suggest the drawer to continue the manga for us... 

EDIT:

aww sowwy, you were talking about Evil's pic...  

I answered below...


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does every character _(aside from Chouji and Ino)_ look like a twig ?


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is also this image



.

Male Uzumaki.  Female Uchiha?  

Did anyone figure that out?

Maybe it confirms Sasuke x Karin.  And the gender assignment reinforces Karin wearing the pants in the relationship?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

_If _Evil is trolling about the ending I will laugh my ass off. No one will ever trump that leveling of trolling.


I doubt it though. Because the images are signed with Kishi's signature. So yea.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's character revolved around family more than anyone else's, if he ends up with a wife and kids it would be fitting imo. 

I want him to go on a ronin wanderer trip first though.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

TRN said:


> uchiha fan+sakura tree



Aww ok, in english its called a fan (in french it would be something like a "winder"). 

But as a french I saw the symbol of Naruto (whirwind/vortex).

Maybe Evil tried to trick us by the double meaning fan(sasuke)/vortex(Naruto)...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sasuke's character revolved around family more than anyone else's, if he ends up with a wife and kids it would be fitting imo.
> 
> I want him to go on a ronin wanderer trip first though.



Seriously. To say it would be uncharacteristic of Sasuke to start a family would just be ridiculous.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Male Uzumaki.  Female Uchiha?
> 
> ...



Sauce and crazy bitch? That would actually be pretty cool.

If Evil is trolling, then she becomes as fucking valar! Like gandalf the white and shit.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Male Uzumaki.  Female Uchiha?
> 
> ...




Evil initially got the symbols mixed and posted a male Uchiha and a female Uzumaki pic. Someone suggested it means SasuKarin, to which Evil responded "No", and posted this, the corrected image. We take it means the SS daughter and the NH son will date or be friends or whatever.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Doesn't this one somehow imply "SakuNaru"?



The fan probably means Uchiha, not spiral or whirlwind.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> *Female Uzumaki.  Male Uchiha?  *
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Seriously. To say it would be uncharacteristic of Sasuke to start a family would just be ridiculous.



It's not that if he does, but about how he does it and with who.
Then again, as long as it is interesting.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 5, 2014)

No, it's literally a fucking fan.  Sorry for the language confusion but it's literally a fan.  Same word, different object, still a fan.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The fan probably means Uchiha, not spiral or whirlwind.



Because you see a fan. I personally see a whirlwind. 



Edit: Evil is evil, don't forget it!


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> It's not that if he does, but about how he does it and with who.
> Then again, as long as it is interesting.



Well... I think how he does it is pretty clear, no?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> One possibility: the kids are really in the movie, but they're from Hinata's dream or something. So an editor might not know about them and think that they're fake since they aren't in the manga.
> 
> Of course, for this to be true, Evil would have to be trolling us all.



No, I have faith in Evil and if the kids are in the movie, that means there is a timeskip in the movie, at the end.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Edit: Evil is evil, don't forget it!



It would be the greatest trolling in anime fandom history. It would rival convincing everyone that Harry hooks up with Hermione at the end of the 7th book the day before its release.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Evil initially got the symbols mixed and posted a male Uchiha and a female Uzumaki pic. Someone suggested it means SasuKarin, to which Evil responded "No", and posted this, the corrected image. We take it means the SS daughter and the NH son will date or be friends or whatever.



Or...  Sasuke asks Naruto to teach him Harem Jutsu.


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok the spoiler with the gender symbols.

Sasuke reveals he has been hiding his gender this whole time using a special jutsu taught to him by Itachi as a young child. Itachi knew that someday he may have to die in order to keep the peace and felt that Sasuke would have a better chance at maintaining the family and Uchiha clan as a male. Thus, Sasuke was raised as female. Hell, baby Sasuke was so feminine even Kushina thought "he" was a girl. This explains why the symbol is blue but female. Also explains his total lack of interest in females. HE WAS A GIRL ALL ALONG.

Naruto decides that it's up to him to help Sasuke restore his clan. He turns into Naruko (the pink yet male Uzumaki symbol) so that he can bear Sasuke's child and raise it with his wife, Hinata. Hinata is kinda pissed but decides that as long as they have another kid together it's okay. She understands that Naruto and Sasuke are just really great FRIENDS and FRIENDS will do anything to help each other. Sasuke is a rogue ninja and leaves for a while, when he comes back he tells Naruko of the amazing burrito stand he discovered in a far-off land called Mexico that he found during his travels. He also has developed a taste for ponchos.

The two decide to name their son Baruto after the amazing burrito legacy of fire. At the same time, Hinata gives birth to her and Naruto's daughter, Sunflower. Sunflower and Baruto are raised together and eventually fall in love and have children. Sharingan/Byakugan/BLAH BLAH BLAH mix confirmed. Baruto grows up to be the pimp. 

As for the fan spoiler. Sasuke obviously leaves Naruto after they have the kid and reverts back to his female form so he can be yuri with Sakura who he is super tsundere for. He blows her and tosses her salad under a tree because they are both outcasted and homeless.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Byakugan gets an improvement in the movie. "Advanced Byakugan" would be kickass. Like the villain unleashing the full potential of the Byakugan. Would be cool because it could take a step closer to Uchiha eye powers or something.



Suigetsu said:


> It's not that if he does, but about how he does it and with who.
> Then again, as long as it is interesting.



True. I should have amended my post with "It would be characteristic for Sasuke to start a family with Sakura as well." 

All I can say about the Sauce doing the dead is:


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> *Ok the spoiler with the gender symbols.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or just Naruto has a little girl and Sasuke a little boy...


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 5, 2014)

So many spoilers...i cant take it anymore!!does the chapter even comeout today?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> So many spoilers...i cant take it anymore!!does the chapter even comeout today?



Doesn't look like it will come out today. Thursday most likely.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Ok the spoiler with the gender symbols.
> 
> Sasuke reveals he has been hiding his gender this whole time using a special jutsu taught to him by Itachi as a young child. Itachi knew that someday he may have to die in order to keep the peace and felt that Sasuke would have a better chance at maintaining the family and Uchiha clan as a male. Thus, Sasuke was raised as female. Hell, baby Sasuke was so feminine even Kushina thought "he" was a girl. This explains why the symbol is blue but female. Also explains his total lack of interest in females. HE WAS A GIRL ALL ALONG.
> 
> ...



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you need to write fanfiction, I would so read it!!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

saving that post for posterity


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter 699. Sasuke Trolls the manga. Tells Sakura she can tag along next time after forehead tap. Mini month/months timeskip. We see abit of the aftermath of the Shinobi world after the war. Naruto wakes up from coma and blood loss finally and ask what happened.

-Sakura informs that Sasuke unleashed MT and along with Taka & Orochimaru. Took The tailed Beast, Rikudous Special tools the 7 mist scroll and swords along with madara's lower half and body.

-Kages as Declared Sasuke a International shinobi criminal on the run. That after his crimes before the war combined with betraying everyone after the war and stealing power. That he is being hunted down and is Enemy number 1. Recognizing the threat that Uchiha's and Tailed beast powers spell out. They will start rebuilding their shinobi and mainting their unified strength incase the threat comes about again while searching.

Naruto smiles with Sakura, Sai, and Kakashi realizing that he is still alive along with the kages. Realizing Sasuke had an oppurtunity. 

Manga ends with Naruto and Sasuke cooperating. Sasuke Remains as a Major Shinobi Threat in the shadows. Naruto saves Sasuke from the darkness though Sasuke is alone....he still has friends to rely on. Even if its just Team 7.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Ok the spoiler with the gender symbols.
> 
> Sasuke reveals he has been hiding his gender this whole time using a special jutsu taught to him by Itachi as a young child. Itachi knew that someday he may have to die in order to keep the peace and felt that Sasuke would have a better chance at maintaining the family and Uchiha clan as a male. Thus, Sasuke was raised as female. Hell, baby Sasuke was so feminine even Kushina thought "he" was a girl. This explains why the symbol is blue but female. Also explains his total lack of interest in females. HE WAS A GIRL ALL ALONG.
> 
> ...



.

Keep it up.  Maybe someday you too can be a proud owner of an Evil username.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

It all can be interpreted in many ways. Maybe the first of evils pics showing pink flowers and sun means narusaku...or maybe it means oink flowers and fireball and means sasusaku. Maybe the pic from yesterday with red and blue bottons pointed to samui and atsui...or maybe it was a sasukarin hint...like the uzumaki and uchia signs.

The war may be far from over till the chapter is out.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Ok the spoiler with the gender symbols.
> 
> Sasuke reveals he has been hiding his gender this whole time using a special jutsu taught to him by Itachi as a young child. Itachi knew that someday he may have to die in order to keep the peace and felt that Sasuke would have a better chance at maintaining the family and Uchiha clan as a male. Thus, Sasuke was raised as female. Hell, baby Sasuke was so feminine even Kushina thought "he" was a girl. This explains why the symbol is blue but female. Also explains his total lack of interest in females. HE WAS A GIRL ALL ALONG.
> 
> ...



actually, evil said she got the symbols wrong so naruto is the actual girl


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> It all can be interpreted in many ways. Maybe the first of evils pics showing pink flowers and sun means narusaku...or maybe it means oink flowers and fireball and means sasusaku. Maybe the pic from yesterday with red and blue bottons pointed to samui and atsui...or maybe it was a sasukarin hint...like the uzumaki and uchia signs.
> 
> The war may be far from over till the chapter is out.



Pink flowers and sun ?

Thoses were Naruto rolls and the Sun is a reference to Hinata, because he name means "Sunny Place".


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Fast-forward a few months later. The village is at peace, the children are growing... Naruto stands at the top of the village staring at the faces of the hokages carved into the majestic mountainside...

He feels a hand grasp his shoulder. It's Kakashi. "Naruto... soon it'll be your turn." We see him slowly take off his mask to reveal... LIPSTICK MARKS ALL OVER HIS MOUTH!

"You see, I think it's time for me to settle down... I've actually met someone and she's pretty demanding..."

Naruto feels a giant, thunderous boom as Anko suddenly appears and waddles over. She is almost triple the size she was during the Chuunin exams. She is stuffing her face with platters of dango.

"Kakashiiiiiiiiiiiiii get the f$%$% over here and make me more RICE CAKES!" (explains the 3 pots of Anko spoiler)


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a Narutomaki.
And Hinata's name refers to the Sun.


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pink flowers?  Those are naruto- the fishcakes that go in ramen.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> It all can be interpreted in many ways. Maybe the first of evils pics showing pink flowers and sun means narusaku...or maybe it means oink flowers and fireball and means sasusaku. Maybe the pic from yesterday with red and blue bottons pointed to samui and atsui...*or maybe it was a sasukarin hint...like the uzumaki and uchia signs.*
> 
> The war may be far from over till the chapter is out.



[YOUTUBE]onE8utryxE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 5, 2014)

Can anyone give me Evil's latest spoilers?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, if I was Kishi and I was bored and couldn't think of a decent plot.  This is what I would write.

...

Naruto:  I will be Hokage.  The first genin level Hokage in history.  I will show the sage's what Willis was talkin about.

Sasuke:  No, Naruto.  I must be Hokage.  The Hokage must represent the village and the will of fire.  Clearly, the Hokage must be a katon user able to illuminate the village in passionate flames of truth and justice.

Naruto:  B-but.  Katon is completely useless!  There hasn't been a single injury from a katon jutsu in the entire manga!

Sasuke:  .........
Sasuke:  It is because the Uchiha are merciful and choose not to upset our delicate hairstyles.  Uh, I meant to say we Uchiha choose not to upset our delicate sense of humanitarianism with the stench of burning flesh.

Naruto:  .............

*They have gay passionate sex and live happily for as long as their chakra reserves last*

.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

That so-called "editor" that was linked before put their tweets on private.

so terrorizing Japanese person over Naruto spolilers, also this is accomplished


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Can anyone give me Evil's latest spoilers?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay, give me the chapter already!


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it really double chapter? I never know Jump can released double chapter


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

bookmark evil's posts


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

We should have had the chapter by now!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Is it really double chapter? I never know Jump can released double chapter



It is supposed to be a double release, yes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Holey shit!  The Breaker New Waves scan is out!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

4ch mentioned how that Editor was almost begging in Emoji not to spread those Images in his tweets.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder who leaked the images in the first place. Was it a member of 4chan?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

The weird thing about that last hint of Evil's is that the supposedly male/female symbols(I'm not talking about Uchiha/Uzumaki ones, which he later replaced) have the colours that are opposite to what is usually associated with them. I mean, the male symbol is pink and the female is blue  for some reason


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> We should have had the chapter by now!



wait 24 hours


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Where are the caps of this editor's twitter???? I can read some Japanese. Or is it just the copy-pasta text? That other editor who just put their Twitter on private was basically ridiculing everyone for believing the pictures with no source and saying that they are fan-made. But they were also complaining that foreigners were spamming them lol. Could be damage control.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Pink flowers and sun ?
> 
> Thoses were Naruto rolls and the Sun is a reference to Hinata, because he name means "Sunny Place".



Really? My bad then.

So it remains to be seen if ss happens or sk or sasuke(or sakura) ends up alone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> The weird thing about that last hint of Evil's is that the supposedly male/female symbols(I'm not talking about Uchiha/Uzumaki symbols, which he later replaced) have the colours that are opposite to what is usually associated with them. I mean, the male symbol is pink and the female is blue  for some reason



Evil corrected himself/herself later on, I believe.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Holey shit!  The Breaker New Waves scan is out!



ah, dropped that manga on chapter 5 

RIP old breaker


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I wonder who leaked the images in the first place. Was it a member of 4chan?



i read it was some guy who hacked the site or some shit.

others say it was a guy from the staff.

who cares? it's out


----------



## reiyel (Nov 5, 2014)

@arles


A Sakura tree and a fan. What this could mean I wonder. :X


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Addy, *no way, man. The chapter should come out any time now!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> The weird thing about that last hint of Evil's is that the supposedly male/female symbols(I'm not talking about Uchiha/Uzumaki ones, which he later replaced) have the colours that are opposite to what is usually associated with them. I mean, the male symbol is pink and the female is blue  for some reason



Which was it again? Female Uchiha - Male Uzumaki or the opposite? Got confused.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> The weird thing about that last hint of Evil's is that the supposedly male/female symbols(I'm not talking about Uchiha/Uzumaki ones, which he later replaced) have the colours that are opposite to what is usually associated with them. I mean, the male symbol is pink and the female is blue  for some reason



Maybe the male kid inherits sakuras hair color while the female is black haired like sasuke?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

There's also that stuff with the Whales.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is this tweet that says the children are fake??


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 5, 2014)

reiyel said:


> @arles
> 
> 
> A Sakura tree and a fan. What this could mean I wonder. :X




I what to now what the  salad means. Only thing I can think off is toss salad. Like SS was toss away.


----------



## handsock (Nov 5, 2014)

That feeling when you have to get to work....but wanna stay home all day reading this thread and llistening to Naruto music like a Narutard...


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Addy, *no way, man. The chapter should come out any time now!



i understand why you think that way but there is no indication that we would get an early release. 

the spoilers we got so far are not from 2ch or anyone who would provide spoilers on the days of release including bits of scans and such.

evil posted spoilers yesterday and today. i expect her to post more spoilers same time tomorrow in about 14 to 15 hours.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

So what is the salad supposed to mean? Not a native English speaker here.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil corrected himself/herself later on, I believe.





αshɘs said:


> Which was it again? Female Uchiha - Male Uzumaki or the opposite? Got confused.



Nope, he just changed the Uchiha/Uzumaki symbol.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura's story to her daughter would be - 

I fell in love with your father cause of his good looks and love needs no reason and well he tried to kill me several times but I never gave up because your uncle, father's best friend never ever ever gave up on him.
So the moral of the story is always rely on your Uncle Naruto to do everything for you so you can reap the benefits in the end.

Sasuke's daughter if she has any sense would be thinking WTF?!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i read it was some guy who hacked the site or some shit.
> 
> others say it was a guy from the staff.
> 
> who cares? it's out



Wanted to bother whoever did it for more leaks/information.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Nope, he just changed the Uchiha/Uzumaki symbol.



so question is....... how does sasuke's son look? does he look like itachi?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Nope, he just changed the Uchiha/Uzumaki symbol.



So sasuke and Karin have a daughter, and Naruto and sakura have a son?  interesting.


----------



## Lapluie (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I wonder who leaked the images in the first place. Was it a member of 4chan?



This guy leaked it first on a chinese forum.

Screenshot of original post I found: would've been beaten before he had a chance to activate Izanami

This is my translation of the words at the bottom (I'll try to be as accurate as possible. My Chinese is quite rusty) : These are official pictures. You can trust me. I'm not a predictor. The production team is currently in a rush to finish up the movie. I participated in a small part of the production. I love naruto very much and I want to share these pictures with you.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting Server not found response.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So sasuke and Karin have a daughter, and Naruto and sakura have a son?  interesting.



i think it means sasuke's son marries naruto's daughter or something.


Lapluie said:


> This guy leaked it first on a chinese forum.
> 
> Screenshot of original post I found:
> 
> This is my translation of the words at the bottom (I'll try to be as accurate as possible. My Chinese is quite rusty) : These are official pictures. You can trust me. I'm not a predictor. The production team is currently in a rush to finish up the movie. I participated in a small part of the production. I love naruto very much and I want to share these pictures with you.


they are still making the movie?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

.

*Kotaku is covering the leaks*.



There might be images we haven't seen on thar.  

I'm not certain.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Whats Kotaku?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

you guys should us archive.today to save some of this stuff just in case it goes down


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







The very first thing I saw.


----------



## Lapluie (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think it means sasuke's son marries naruto's daughter or something.
> 
> they are still making the movie?



post production? who knows... but I believe this guy was the first to post these. The earliest pictures I saw were all linked to baidu (the forum's name) before they were deleted.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura had a fan. Rock Lee. Called it. BOOM


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Lapluie said:


> This guy leaked it first on a chinese forum.
> 
> Screenshot of original post I found: would've been beaten before he had a chance to activate Izanami
> 
> This is my translation of the words at the bottom (I'll try to be as accurate as possible. My Chinese is quite rusty) : These are official pictures. You can trust me. I'm not a predictor. The production team is currently in a rush to finish up the movie. I participated in a small part of the production. I love naruto very much and I want to share these pictures with you.



Damn, wish he'd post more.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Kotaku is covering the leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop giving them clicks

And fucking hell now we have all these noobs joining just so they talk about Naruto ending when they could have done it elsewhere  It's not like you'll stick around here when it ends anyway


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Whats Kotaku?



its a site i only hear when reporting for leaks/rumors/interviews games and such. never heard them being referred to for manga 

still, i agree with them, the leaks spoil pretty much everything in the movie


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Whats Kotaku?



A place of evil.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Lapluie said:


> post production? who knows... but I believe this guy was the first to post these. The earliest pictures I saw were all linked to baidu (the forum's name) before they were deleted.



yeah, most likely post production. i just thought of it after i posted. should know better


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Uhm...okay.Thanks.:33


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, most likely post production. i just thought of it after i posted. should know better



Could that have to do with that Image of how People were putting up those stands mentioning a meeting?
Need to find it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Whats Kotaku?



Its a video game site.

Here are some of the images posted.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

.



Terra Branford said:


> A place of evil.



Uh, no.  I might be evil.

Kotaku is cool, though.


----------



## AaaaNinja (Nov 5, 2014)

If they leaks are legit, then that person will probably never work in the industry again.  Their workspace tells me that they likely work an entry-level position somewhere in coloring/compositing.  That's one likely position to end up in when you're fresh out of college.  Someone who would do such a thing is extremely naiive _and_ seriously stupid.  I have seen people do this kind of thing but they were at the very very least not stupid enough to be so public about it until _after_ the release of a movie.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

So we will see Naruto and sasuke as grandfathers??


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Its a video game site.
> 
> Here are some of the images posted.
> 
> ...


Who's the girl next to Konohamaru? Anyone know?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> So we will see Naruto and sasuke as grandfathers??



Fathers, not grandfathers.

@Electra

Hinata's sister.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> linking to kotaku


Please reconsider your position in life.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> its a site i only hear when reporting for leaks/rumors/interviews games and such. never heard them being referred to for manga
> 
> still, i agree with them, the leaks spoil pretty much everything in the movie



going by all the pics and the designs it seems like these are true leaks and they are also spoiling the movie story with the wedding stuff and all.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Stop giving them clicks
> 
> And fucking hell now we have all these noobs joining just so they talk about Naruto ending when they could have done it elsewhere  It's not like you'll stick around here when it ends anyway



If you're an unwelcoming dick, they obviously won't stick around.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Kotaku is cool, though.




This is sarcasm, right? Please tell me it's sarcasm.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Please reconsider your position in life.



What a thoughtful thing to say.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Please reconsider your position in life.



.



What the hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Could that have to do with that Image of how People were putting up those stands mentioning a meeting?
> Need to find it.


what?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Are we breaking Telegrams records here? 

In just 15 minutes, the views for this second prediction thread went from 49000 to more than 53000.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> they are still making the movie?




Peter Jackson said he saw the absolutely final finished cut of Return of the King for the first time in its premiere. Could have been joking, but gives the accurate picture. The post-production can last till the chalk lines.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

That we have so many views is not really suprising. It's the end of the manga and it's about pairings


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

what the hell is going on around here? I MUST KNOW!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 5, 2014)

So it's all over. Might as well participate like shit is '06 or something. Easiest prediction, I would say, is that we get the conclusion to the fight and a bittersweet epilogue. When Kishimoto really wants to be, he can be a very good writer, so I think he's putting his all in this one.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> what the hell is going on around here? I MUST KNOW!



Answered you in the convo thread


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> This is sarcasm, right? Please tell me it's sarcasm.



.

Why wouldn't it be?

Did kotaku do something to deserve hate?

Or is this some elitist thing I don't care about?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> what the hell is going on around here? I MUST KNOW!



pairings are confirmed:
Naru/Hina
Sasu/Saku
Anko/someone Evil is trolling us about
Couji/Lee/Ino
Karui/chouji i think.
and perhaps some more.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> what the hell is going on around here? I MUST KNOW!



NaruHina is canon + they have kids
SasuSaku potentially canon + kid/s
Might Guy is in a wheel chair
Chōji is with Karui
And a few other things

edit

damn,  was too slow! lol


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I what to now what the  salad means. Only thing I can think off is toss salad. Like SS was toss away.



personally I think they meant a mixture. There's a fan, a cherry tree and the salad, which includes tomatoes, carrots, that purple stuff, and green leaves. With a stretch of logic you got the abominable NH/SS offspring, which can offer an explanation to the gender charts that were posted, that will pair up in the future, to bring the pairing wank to full circle.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope HxH comes back now that Naruto is over


----------



## Boom Burger (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Who's the girl next to Konohamaru? Anyone know?



I think it's Hanabi Hyuuga.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Why wouldn't it be?
> 
> ...



Google gamergate.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Google gamergate.



.

I thought so.  Kotaku is a decent site.  They can't help the fact their readers aren't the brightest.  Thx for confirming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

forkandspoon said:


> I hope HxH comes back now that Naruto is over



Not happening, the author's hostpitalized for back problems.


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto hokage yet?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Not happening, the author's hostpitalized for back problems.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!  

I was wondering why HxH hadsn't updated. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> pairings are confirmed:
> Naru/Hina
> Sasu/Saku
> Anko/someone Evil is trolling us about
> ...



You forgot Gai/Kurenai. That little girl is his daughter with Kurenai. Why else do you think Gai is giving us the thumbs up? He's telling us I tapped that.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

> *NaruSaku*


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Pairings really are serious busines.

I doubt even Sasuke winning his fight while sparing Naruto and calling him a small time dropout would grab as much attention as this pairing armageddon.

It even reached over 2000 users watching this thread. Only Pain destroying Konoha and maybe Sasuke being potentially taken over by Oro as Kabuto asks him ever come close to that.

Ah...and maybe Sakuras confession chapter to Naruto and Hinatas confession and being stabbed by Pain.

Though the Obito reveal was possibly even eclipsing all that..,but the again everyone was crazy about that reveal.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> I think it's Hanabi Hyuuga.



pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2014)

This wait is the longest ever. Why can't they hurry up


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

The leaked photos haven't ruined it for me. There's still a lot to know about. 

(And I'm hoping Kakashi is at least Sannin-level in the movie. He could get a dog/wolf boss summon or something, "lightning feet" or shroud for increased speed and reflexes, unique jutsu from Sakumo...anything.)

Now I'm suddenly having this "New Year's Eve" feeling. Now that things are really about to explode, I can almost smell a faint scent of fireworks.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

The only thing that could break Gai was Gai.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> You forgot Gai/Kurenai. That little girl is his daughter with Kurenai. Why else do you think Gai is giving us the thumbs up? He's telling us I tapped that.



Asumas ghost strike him dead.

That said Shikamaru might have tapped Kurenai by now. He told her that he would protect her and Asumas kid...so he decided to really go all out!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn what happened to this place last night, can somebody catch me up  ?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> That said Shikamaru might have tapped Kurenai by now. He told her that he would protect her and Asumas kid...so he decided to really go all out!!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn what happened to this place last night, can somebody catch me up  ?



Movie spoilers. NaruHina confirm two kids.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn what happened to this place last night, can somebody catch me up  ?



Pairings and offspring.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Leaked images are of the Naruto movie.

How closely does the movie tie in to the last two manga chapters?  

.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Kotaku is a decent site.



I've got a fuck huge reaction image folder, but nothing can really express my reaction at this.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Just imagine if this is a troll! 

Greatest troll in manga history! Period! :rofl


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Patrick said:


> This wait is the longest ever. Why can't they hurry up



I must make my all-nighter worth it


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> going by all the pics and the designs it seems like these are true leaks and they are also spoiling the movie story with the wedding stuff and all.



yup, even if the manga doesn't end with children, and pairings where you only see this in the movie, that was spoiled already, and i think they were banking on people rewatching the movie for it's ending (if it has a scene with the kids at the end). however, the movie will be released a month from now, and people already know how it ends, so the hype wont be the same as actually seeing it for the first time. people might watch the movie only once if they watch it at all.

kind of sad for the movie team when you think about it as they have been hush hush for at least a year and half only for some douche to spoil everything on the last month


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Leaked images are of the Naruto movie.
> 
> How closely does the movie tie in to the last two manga chapters?
> 
> .



A lot, from Kishimoto's own words.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The only thing that could break Gai was Gai.



I think I laughed more than I should have at this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> He has Rinnegan so he'll be fine, he can always just use Asura path to compensate for the arm  and Susanoo.



Yup, that and/or potentially a mokuton arm. 

Whatever suits his fancy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> I've got a fuck huge reaction image folder, but nothing can really express my reaction at this.



Kotaku ≠ Kotaku's user base


----------



## AaaaNinja (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is all about dojutsu haxxx anyway. Lacking an arm hardly prevents from spamming PS or other eye based jutsus.
> 
> And there are characters in all kinds of mangas that became epic once being crippled.



One arm won't stop him from being an archer.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasuke is smashing Sakura and Karin at the same damn time!!!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Leaked images are of the Naruto movie.
> 
> How closely does the movie tie in to the last two manga chapters?
> 
> .



we dont know. all we have are two contradicting statements.

one says the movie fills a gap in the manga, while the other says it's a continuation


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

So it seems Studio Pierrot had taken down those Images from that Chinese Site, apparently demanding the uploader not to spread more.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Pairings really are serious busines.
> 
> I doubt even Sasuke winning his fight while sparing Naruto and calling him a small time dropout would grab as much attention as this pairing armageddon.
> 
> It even reached over 2000 users watching this thread. Only Pain destroying Konoha and maybe Sasuke being potentially taken over by Oro as Kabuto asks him ever come close to that.



There just hasn't been anything for people to get truly fired up about in the manga for a long time. The manga has been on its last legs for atleast two years now. There were no great controversies anyone cared enough for to get invested in. 
All that was left were the pairings. Pairing tards are the most steadfast of them all and this is what they have been waiting for. So even this outcome which smells to me like Kishi really didn't care much about it either way and was convinced by his editor to put in pairings as one final piece of fanservice is enough to unleash this storm.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> kind of sad for the movie team when you think about it as they have been hush hush for at least a year and half only for some douche to spoil everything on the last month



nah. the naruto fandom has nothing else to look forward to after the last 2 chaps; the movie will be fine.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yup, even if the manga doesn't end with children, and pairings where you only see this in the movie, that was spoiled already, and i think they were banking on people rewatching the movie for it's ending (if it has a scene with the kids at the end). however, the movie will be released a month from now, and people already know how it ends, so the hype wont be the same as actually seeing it for the first time. people might watch the movie only once if they watch it at all.
> 
> kind of sad for the movie team when you think about it as they have been hush hush for at least a year and half only for some douche to spoil everything on the last month



Evil's spoilers are for the manga though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Just imagine if this is a troll!
> 
> Greatest troll in manga history! Period! :rofl



If it turned out that for example Sasuke hooks with Anko while Naruto hooks with Karin?

Or no pairing turning out to be canon and we have an open ending?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Movie spoilers. NaruHina confirm two kids.



WTF ? lol. Did not expect that


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> There just hasn't been anything for people to get truly fired up about in the manga for a long time. The manga has been on its last legs for atleast two years now. There were no great controversies anyone cared enough for to get invested in.
> All that was left were the pairings. Pairing tards are the most steadfast of them all and this is what they have been waiting for. So even this outcome which smells to me like Kishi really didn't care much about it either way and was convinced by his editor to put in pairings as one final piece of fanservice is enough to unleash this storm.



Tobi being Obito was a nice try.

To a lesser extent the coffin that Kabuto used having the real Madara.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Kotaku ≠ Kotaku's user base



Actually, the problem in question is their own journalistic integrity, not the user base.
But let's stop veering off-topic.

Anyone got NaruSaku fans going batshit at this? I need my yearly tear supply.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yup, even if the manga doesn't end with children, and pairings where you only see this in the movie, that was spoiled already, and i think they were banking on people rewatching the movie for it's ending (if it has a scene with the kids at the end). however, the movie will be released a month from now, and people already know how it ends, so the hype wont be the same as actually seeing it for the first time. people might watch the movie only once if they watch it at all.
> 
> kind of sad for the movie team when you think about it as they have been hush hush for at least a year and half only for some douche to spoil everything on the last month



Evil gave the spoilers from the last chapter, so apparently all the pairings will be confirmed in the last one.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> *Answered you in the convo thread *





vered said:


> pairings are confirmed:
> *Naru/Hina
> Sasu/Saku*
> Anko/someone Evil is trolling us about
> ...





Terra Branford said:


> *NaruHina is canon + they have kids
> SasuSaku potentially canon + kid/s*
> Might Guy is in a wheel chair
> Chōji is with Karui
> ...









oh this gon b gud.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Just imagine if this is a troll!
> 
> Greatest troll in manga history! Period! :rofl



That would be... beautiful.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder where Tsunade goes. 

Must be with A at some motel in Amegakure (since all these pairings are suddenly all over the place). She's got to have some fun, at least, before it's too late.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> WTF ? lol. Did not expect that



yes and evil hints that sasuke's son marries naruto's daughter


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Madara fodderized 5 kage with PS. I think Sauce will be just fine.



Keyword there is _Madara_. JK 

It's obvious Sauce will be fine I just don't like the permanent loss and addition. Also his stamina now wouldn't compete with the then Edo Madara's. With The Last I hope Sasuke isn't just some character who comes when he's not even needed. 

Also, what's this shit going around about Kurama?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> A lot, from Kishimoto's own words.





Addy said:


> we dont know. all we have are two contradicting statements.
> 
> one says the movie fills a gap in the manga, while the other says it's a continuation



Thx.  Would rep.

I ran out of rep long before I ran out of noob questions it would seem.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Asumas ghost strike him dead.
> 
> That said Shikamaru might have tapped Kurenai by now. He told her that he would protect her and Asumas kid...so he decided to really go all out!!



Shika MILF SCORE 



MS81 said:


> So Sasuke is smashing Sakura and Karin at the same damn time!!!



That's nothing compared to Chouji who is doing Ino, Karui and Lee. That guy has a big and broad appetite



Arles Celes said:


> Tobi being Obito was a nice try.
> 
> To a lesser extent the coffin that Kabuto used having the real Madara.



Both happened more than two years ago.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

On the Chinese Naruto desk they say some of the spoilers are fake, and they are always right... 

What is going on!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

And this: 
His new one

She is kinda known for it...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> On the Chinese Naruto desk they say some of the spoilers are fake, and they are always right...
> 
> What is going on!



Of course there will be tones of fake spoilers at this time. But those pictures was release by a credible source.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't take it anymore ffs.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Evil was giving us hints from the same spoilers we are seeing right now, and those spoilers (the pics we are seeing are fake, maybe)


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Actually, the problem in question is their own journalistic integrity, not the user base.
> But let's stop veering off-topic.
> 
> Anyone got NaruSaku fans going batshit at this? I need my yearly tear supply.



Check out NaruSaku.com and Tumblr. Lots of denial there.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

My body is (still) ready


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Of course there will be tones of fake spoilers at this time. But those pictures was release by a credible source.



The pictures are almost certainly from the movie.

The issue is if the kids are real and not part of a dream or something, and more importantly, if Evil is trolling us all or not.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Actually, the problem in question is their own journalistic integrity, not the user base.



Their content isn't as heavily moderated as some other sites.  But, its nothing out of the ordinary.  They use a publishing process that is more flexible and rapid deployment oriented.  It can benefit them by allowing them to get content out faster.  It can also be a negative in that things that shouldn't be published can sometimes sneak through.

If anything I wouldn't mind it if people blamed the gain "lulz" at the suffering of others culture.  Anyone can publish something silly.  It takes a whole nother type of mob mentality for things to get as out of control as they did.  That has nothing to do with Kotaku or the people who run it, I don't think.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Anything about Sasuke & Sakura ? Lol If they have kids, an one of them has pink hair 

EDit: just read LMAO, oh this gonna be a epic week in telegrams, i wont get any work done, ill be to busy reading the meltdowns


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

_*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...


I seriously don't know it anymore.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

eem wait i just noticed...



> Chōji is with Karui
> *
> Chōji is with Karui *




all the sudden i don't trust these spoilers anymore. this has got to be a troll, right?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> NaruSaku.com




This actually exists?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Keyword there is _Madara_. JK
> 
> It's obvious Sauce will be fine I just don't like the permanent loss and addition. Also his stamina now wouldn't compete with the then Edo Madara's. With The Last I hope Sasuke isn't just some character who comes when he's not even needed.
> 
> Also, what's this shit going around about Kurama?



Since when has stamina been an issue for Sasuke? Have you watched the last 3 fights? He's been spamming non stop and is only just now completely exhausted. Sasuke will be fine.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesus said:


> That would be... beautiful.



"i want to show you something beautiful.... people screaming....... of fear over their lives....."

is spoosibly what evil is thinking XD


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> _*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know it anymore.



Is Sakura ending up with Kakashi possible? Didn't Evil post a picture of them or something. Unless I'm going crazy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Anything about Sasuke & Sakura ? Lol If they have kids, an one of them has pink hair



Assuming we understood Evil's riddle, Sasuke and Sakura have a kid. No physical details or anything except the child might be called "salad". 



Jizznificent said:


> eem wait i just noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> *all the sudden i don't trust these spoilers anymore. this has got to be a troll, right?*



Evil wouldn't lie to us!!!!!!!!! 



Weapon said:


> This actually exists?



I was just as surprised.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The pictures are almost certainly from the movie.
> 
> The issue is if the kids are real and not part of a dream or something, and more importantly, if Evil is trolling us all or not.



Yep movie, but like others have said already, Kishi's involvement in the movie is extensive so this movie is pretty much canon.

As far as Evil, he/she release some pretty accurate spoilers before the real spoilers was out previously such as Kakashi having sharingun.

Apparently he/she release it on other sites which deemed him/her as credible source also, so there's no denying it. No one with such a large reputation on the internet would ruin it in 1 day for a big troll.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> This actually exists?



Yup.
And they didn't even know who Hashirama was.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> This actually exists?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil wouldn't lie to us!!!!!!!!!



But, if there were ever a week that Evil did choose to lie...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup.
> And they didn't even know who Hashirama was.



What...? _Really_?



Marsala said:


> But, if there were ever a week that Evil did choose to lie...




I would like to believe Evil would not toy with our hearts on our final Naruto chapter.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why don't you guys just calm down and wait for the chapters to be released tomorrow? You're going crazy over spoilers despite not even knowing the legitimacy of them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Is Sakura ending up with Kakashi possible? Didn't Evil post a picture of them or something. Unless I'm going crazy.



Perhaps SS getting Salad tossed was the answer to one?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Tobi being Obito was a nice try.
> 
> To a lesser extent the coffin that Kabuto used having the real Madara.


I don't think so. Tobito was quite obvious, although I had really wished for...a creepier alternative.

The Madara reveal and his over-the-top techniques caused some immediate shock, but that was about it. The fact that someone else had been playing his role (Tobi) severely deadened the perceived weight of his villainy from my point of view.

As far as I'm concerned, the general mood and quality of the manga really took a nosedive after Nagato's defeat.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> _*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know it anymore.





Well well. Does she say anything else about Sasuke? And is she always right, the way Evil is always right?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura ending with Kakashi sounds like those fanfics that i read on "that side" of fanfiction.net when i'm not sober xD


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesus guys, chill. No one gives a fuck if NarSak is not your cup of tea.



CuteJuubi said:


> _*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know it anymore.



We didn't really know anything before either...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Is Sakura ending up with Kakashi possible? Didn't Evil post a picture of them or something. Unless I'm going crazy.



Or Sasuke with Karin?

I don't know. Most famous Naruto spoilers confirm NaruHina, but many don't confirm the SasuSaku.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Why don't you guys just calm down and wait for the chapters to be released tomorrow? You're going crazy over spoilers despite not even knowing the legitimacy of them.



Evil is very legitimate.


----------



## kzk (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Is Sakura ending up with Kakashi possible? Didn't Evil post a picture of them or something. Unless I'm going crazy.



There's no chance Sakura ends up with Kakashi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> _*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know it anymore.



So either its a maybe ever after for SS with Sasuke leaving on a journey of self search....


Or SasuKarin actually happens!!!

Sakuras romantic fate unknown?!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Well well. Does she say anything else about Sasuke? And is she always right, the way Evil is always right?



In what way do you think Evil's spoilers hint towards SasuSaku? 

NaruHina spoilers are pretty clear, altho some keep claiming it's false too.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Or Sasuke with Karin?
> 
> I don't know. Most famous Naruto spoilers confirm NaruHina, but many don't confirm the SasuSaku.



WE'll know for sure once the last chapter comes out.
But if sakura ends up alone the true shitstorm will begin


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Or Sasuke with Karin?
> 
> I don't know. Most famous Naruto spoilers confirm NaruHina, but many don't confirm the SasuSaku.



SasuKarin...and either SakuKaka or SakuAlone...like Tsunade.


Still...one would expect some SasuKarin stuff by now. Such shitstorm....


----------



## ryz (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil is very legitimate.



But does he troll? Or accidentally be wrong?

Maybe he decided to be funny and slip in a troll inbetween the legitimate spoilers...


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil is very legitimate.



I'm not talking about Evil. I'm talking about all the art images that are being thrown around. And we don't even know the exact thing Evil is talking about. People may think they know, but what they think is never what actually happens.

Hence why I said it's better to calm down and wait. Flooding the forums and posting nonsense about this pairing and that pairing just impairs everybody's ability to post.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Or Sasuke with Karin?
> 
> I don't know. Most famous Naruto spoilers confirm NaruHina, but many don't confirm the SasuSaku.



Well to be honest, both the pairings respectively are as big of news as eachother. SasuSaku is probably the more surprising / bigger one and I doubt it would of stayed canned for this long when NaruHina is out. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke is with Karin / Ino and Kakashi is with Sakura now.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

^ Imo any Sasuke related pairing is a big reveal.



CuteJuubi said:


> In what way do you think Evil's spoilers hint towards SasuSaku?
> 
> NaruHina spoilers are pretty clear, altho some keep claiming it's false too.




You mean the fan + cherry tree + salad image? True, that could be interpreted in multiple ways. But afterwards she didn't deny the SasuSaku assumption, and instead did deny the SasuKarin assumption. 

Oh well. These are going to be some interesting last hours. 

It could be thought that Naruto and Hinata get definitely together - kiddies forever after kind of definitely - but SasuSaku is just teased, like with the forehead tap etc.



Altair21 said:


> Hence why I said it's better to calm down and wait. Flooding the forums and posting nonsense about this pairing and that pairing just impairs everybody's ability to post.




It's so easy to say...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> In what way do you think Evil's spoilers hint towards SasuSaku?
> 
> NaruHina spoilers are pretty clear, altho some keep claiming it's false too.



Guess the fan and cherry tree spoiler hints to sasusaku kinda.


But not their kids.


It could also just be a pairing moment and no confirmation.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> WE'll know for sure once the last chapter comes out.
> But if sakura ends up alone the true shitstorm will begin



i never thought in a million years the only thing would be thinking about when waiting for the spoilers of the last chapter would be sasusaku


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys, I am just reading different sites (famous for spoilers) from the US, South-Korea and China and... I honestly don't know it anymore! 

Give me the chapter!  NAAAW!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You mean the fan + cherry tree + salad image? True, that could be interpreted in multiple ways. But afterwards she didn't deny the SasuSaku assumption, and instead did deny the SasuKarin assumption.



No, the SasuKarin denial was about the Uchiha + Uzumaki image, and that was because Evil mixed up the male and female symbols and gave the wrong implication.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ryz said:


> But does he troll? Or accidentally be wrong?
> 
> Maybe he decided to be funny and slip in a troll inbetween the legitimate spoilers...



There could always be that chance but I don't remember Evil ever being wrong. Of course, I haven't been on the forums in a while but before then, never saw his/her spoilers get proven wrong.

@Altair21

Oh, the images. They were confirmed by Kishi and were leaked by someone from the production team. I believe the Chinese forum was contacted because of this, too.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil is very legitimate.



True but what happens if Evil gave us hints from the same images we are seeing (way before anyone else)...and those images turned out fake.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Guys, I am just reading different sites (famous for spoilers) from the US, South-Korea and China and... I honestly don't know it anymore!
> 
> Give me the chapter!  NAAAW!




So what do those sites say?



Marsala said:


> No, the SasuKarin denial was about the Uchiha + Uzumaki image, and that was because Evil mixed up the male and female symbols and gave the wrong implication.




But still, it was a SasuKarin denial.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ah, dropped that manga on chapter 5
> 
> RIP old breaker



Then you are missing a good mahwa


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Guys, I am just reading different sites (famous for spoilers) from the US, South-Korea and China and... I honestly don't know it anymore!
> 
> Give me the chapter!  NAAAW!



24 hours to go.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Just noticed the Chouji x Karui. What!  



Jad said:


> True but what happens if Evil gave us hints from the same images we are seeing (way before anyone else)...and those images turned out fake.



This is an interesting theory.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> True but what happens if Evil gave us hints from the same images we are seeing (way before anyone else)...and those images turned out fake.



Unlikely. Evil revealed information before and was, at times, the only source. I doubt Evil would be basing the riddles/spoilers off the images.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Ha ha, now I wish I hadn't been spoiled in the first place.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Really how does it make sense for both girls to be with someone who tried to kill them?????
i saw in a series once how that character tried to kill the woman but they end up together after all despite trying to kill her! WTH.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been here for years. I can't believe it's ending.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Ha ha, now I wish I hadn't been spoiled in the first place.



I said I wasn't going to come on NF during the last week because I would like to read the last chapter and go into it blind. That got ruined and now the movie.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> There could always be that chance but I don't remember Evil ever being wrong. Of course, I haven't been on the forums in a while but before then, never saw his/her spoilers get proven wrong.
> 
> @Altair21
> 
> Oh, the images. *They were confirmed by Kishi* and were leaked by someone from the production team. I believe the Chinese forum was contacted because of this, too.



No they weren't. And either way all I've seen is hearsay. We've gotten nothing legitimate. No sources, no confirmation, nothing. If it all ends up being fake then you people rage because they acted like lunatics from the jump instead of waiting.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> So what do those sites say?



3 confirm NaruHina
2 don't confirm NaruHina, one says NaruSaku.
2 confirm SasuSaku.
3 say SasuSaku won't happen.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Then you are missing a good mahwa



idk, it just wasnt my taste


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> _*"NaruHina will happen but Sasuke is not ending with Sakura"*_ - Yugo, famous Chinese Naruto spoiler...
> 
> I seriously don't know it anymore.


Where did that come from? Are you sure it's not someone impersonating Yugo or something?  Evil pretty much confirmed SasuSaku, after all. It's not hard to be right on the NaruHina part, with the movie and spoilers and all.

Anyway, to those who are upset because of the pairings: calm down. I bet during the last few years, you didn't care that much about the series anymore anyway. We were wrong, too bad, life goes on, congratulations to those who got what they wanted.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Really how does it make sense for both girls to be with someone who tried to kill them?????


Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Naruto hasn't tried to kill either girl.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> 3 confirm NaruHina
> 2 don't confirm NaruHina, one says NaruSaku.
> 2 confirm SasuSaku.
> 3 say SasuSaku won't happen.



site was either hacked or the guy running the spoilers/posting it, says shit from evil XD


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> 24 hours to go.



Can't wait! 

The forum will explode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> No they weren't. And either way all I've seen is hearsay. We've gotten nothing legitimate. No sources, no confirmation, nothing. If it all ends up being fake then you people rage because they acted like lunatics from the jump instead of waiting.



Yes it was, but believe what you want to believe. It is *that* simple.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes it was, but believe what you want to believe. It is *that* simple.



No they weren't and of that I'm certain. Kishi doesn't outright confirm anything, especially when it pertains to possible leaks.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes and evil hints that sasuke's son marries naruto's daughter



No way Naruto's daughter is hooking up with Gaara's or Shikamaru's son  She ain't going to be into Uchiha unless it is sis-mance.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

I never gave a shit about pairings but it seems to be the focal point of this thread now despite this being a discussion for the chapter not leaked designs. All I care about now though is who Anko got down with since I believe my man Kabuto could be a front runner for it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Really how does it make sense for both girls to be with someone who tried to kill them?????
> i saw in a series once how that character tried to kill the woman but they end up together after all despite trying to kill her! WTH.



dude, sasuke put a hole in naruto, and he is still acting like sasuke's D is all there is in life 

what he did to sakura and karin is tamed compared to naruto


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

seems like it isn't a fake but who knows?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Naruto hasn't tried to kill either girl.



i was referring to sasuke
he tried to kill both women at least once.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> No they weren't and of that I'm certain. Kishi doesn't outright confirm anything, especially when it pertains to leaks.



lol if it means that much to you...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You mean the fan + cherry tree + salad image? True, that could be interpreted in multiple ways. But afterwards she didn't deny the SasuSaku assumption, and instead did deny the SasuKarin assumption.



Yep!!


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

That picture, explosion incoming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Open the spoiler thread so I can translate please


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> seems like it isn't a fake



That looks very authentic. If that's truly real then the art image leaks are indeed authentic as well.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> seems like it isn't a fake



confirmed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Where did that come from? Are you sure it's not someone impersonating Yugo or something?



It's most definitely Yugo. I am a follower for years and Yugo is together with Evil the 'best spoiler' to understand.

SO OR Evil is trolling (or misunderstood) OR YUGO is. 

Edit:

Evil: NH and SS.
Yugo: NH and SK. (SK : Sakura Kakashi or Sasuke Karin )


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

No way this one is fake.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, that image pretty much confirms NH.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Assuming that's Neji's grave.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

That face... poor girl.


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> And here I thought Kiba and Karui were more likely.
> 
> Props Choji. Damn




I predict Kiba and Ino. Do want .


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

the idea of having whiskers for the girl is just terrible.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> So what do those sites say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it wasnt a denial but a tease. Male sign with Uchiha simbol representing Sasuke and Female with Uzumaki sign representing Karin. Maybe he changed it to avoid being obvious.

But then again that fan stuff with the cherry tree isnt half bad either.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> seems like it isn't a fake but who knows?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

This also confirms the movie images!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

cute. minus the child.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

If that picture is true, NH's daughter...


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> No way Naruto's daughter is hooking up with Gaara's or Shikamaru's son  She ain't going to be into Uchiha unless it is sis-mance.





evil implies a male uchiha with a female uzumaki.

only other option is sasukarin


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

The little girl looks cute, shaddap yall


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

OPEN DA SPOILER THREAD


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> If that picture is true, NH's daughter...



poor kid. she looks........ .. yeah


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> The little girl looks cute, shaddap yall



I know, right? I think she's as cute as can be. <33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
>1341 guests

Your're slowing down the forum


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is this real?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

the girl is fine looking the only thing is the wiskers.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Hinata looks well drawn, but that kid looks like she was drawn by a 12 year old kid.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

it begins.



mrsaphen said:


> seems like it isn't a fake but who knows?



Too good to be fake. They're visiting Neji, aren't they?


----------



## elinra (Nov 5, 2014)

omg so it's true
NH babies   
She's cute, she just needs a different haircut.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yugo leaked that shot, so it 98% confirms NaruHina. Still some others keep saying it's just a troll.

Yugo claims Hinata and the child are visiting Neji's grave. So no "return for Neji"...  Well, Kishi plays it hard. *


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> It's most definitely Yugo. I am a follower for years and Yugo is together with Evil the 'best spoiler' to understand.
> 
> SO OR Evil is trolling (or misunderstood) OR YUGO is.
> 
> ...


Sasuke x Kakashi. 

That or Sasuke gets a harem?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

That means the boy is also confirmed.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> It's most definitely Yugo. I am a follower for years and Yugo is together with Evil the 'best spoiler' to understand.
> 
> SO OR Evil is trolling (or misunderstood) OR YUGO is.
> 
> ...



The salad thing was a little vague and Evil did post a Sakura and Kakashi picture, too.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

elinra said:


> omg so it's true
> NH babies
> She's cute, she just needs a different haircut.



The child is adorable!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So, is this real?



It looks way too authentic not to be. I mean it looks exactly like Kishi's color pages.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

You can see the scanlines bleeding though the page, it is either a very dedicated troll or they're real


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Translation by some Anon on /a/:
>"Mama, do you think uncle will like it?"
>Of course
>It's the flower with the same name as yours


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo leaked that shot, so it 98% confirms NaruHina. Still some others keep saying it's just a troll.
> 
> Yugo claims Hinata and the child are visiting Neji's grave. So no "return for Neji"...  Well, Kishi plays it hard. *



It's 100% confirmed. This is a legit manga panel that also confirms the movie shots.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> the girl is fine looking the only thing is the wiskers.



she looks like something from thundercats 

what do the two say?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> They're visiting Neji, aren't they?



Rin*


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Translation by some Anon on /a/:
> >"Mama, do you think uncle will like it?"
> >Of course
> >It's the flower with the same name as yours



Well that confirms that it's Neji's grave.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Whoever doubted Evil should be flogged.


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Too good to be fake. They're visiting Neji, aren't they?



I don't think this is fake, but there are some artists who can draw exactly as Kishimoto.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo leaked that shot, so it 98% confirms NaruHina. Still some others keep saying it's just a troll.
> 
> Yugo claims Hinata and the child are visiting Neji's grave. So no "return for Neji"...  Well, Kishi plays it hard. *



Didn't you also say she said that there was no Sasuke and Sakura? If that's the case then perhaps Sasuke ends up with Karin or ends up alone as Yugo seems to be legitimate when it comes to spoiler providing.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

I still can't believe there is no RT. :rofl


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

So the shit about Neji is confirmed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Translation :

Himawari : Mum, do you think Uncle Neji will be happy ?

Hinata : Of course he will, dear.

You gave him the flower who has the same name as you.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Translation by some Anon on /a/:
> >"Mama, do you think uncle will like it?"
> >Of course
> *>It's the flower with the same name as yours*



So the child's name is Sun or Sunflower


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

that means raws are out. fuck someone upload them


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how the NaruSakus are taking this.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Translation :
> 
> Himawari : Mum, do you think Uncle Neji will be happy ?
> 
> ...



thanks!!!
so himawari is her name confirmed.
so boruto is the other one.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> that means raws are out. fuck someone upload them



It's a photo, not a scan.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Translation :
> 
> Himawari : Mum, do you think Uncle Neji will be happy ?
> 
> ...



Well there's the flower hint that Evil posted.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah can we just have the raws now so I can concentrate on my work tomorrow


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That looks very authentic. If that's truly real then the art image leaks are indeed authentic as well.





Im sorry but this has to be said, Hinata's tits are even huger


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope they are twins. Would be absolutely precious. <33


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so...... still no sasusaku pics


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee's rivarly with Neji's gravestone. Who  will win?


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 5, 2014)

That pic is really cute though.

Can't wait for the chapter!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so...... still no sasusaku pics



SHUT UP U!


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Dat NH kid... Woah... It's finally sinking in...



CuteJuubi said:


> It's most definitely Yugo. I am a follower for years and Yugo is together with Evil the 'best spoiler' to understand.
> 
> SO OR Evil is trolling (or misunderstood) OR YUGO is.
> 
> ...




I could live with Kakashi x Sasuke, oh most definitely. But the Uchiha clan must go on. 

I doubt Evil would be trolling, so if SS doesn't happen, then I say she was misunderstood.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

But isn't yugito is the ones who says that sasuke and sakura dont end up together???
oh oh the real shitstorm is about to commence


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so...... still no sasusaku pics



I'm not sure if there is a Sakura and Sasuke pairing. CuteJuubi was saying that Yugo (the one who provided that image) was saying that there was no Sasuke and Sakura pairing.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh wow. Blew my mind.  Well it only proves me right that Hinata pic.
I want to thank all the people that believed me.
Also where is Seto Kaiba? I miss him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Dat NH kid... Woah... It's finally sinking in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If SS isn't canon she was most definitely misunderstood.




Wait, is Evil a girl?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler thread has been unlocked 

Is there anything else besides that one pic?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Im sorry but this has to be said, Hinata's tits are even huger



poor girl. sagginess and back problems will haunt her....... if this was real life


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> seems like it isn't a fake but who knows?



Holy shiy!!!!


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> boruto


----------



## noyha76 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow! The leaks looks awesome and well done.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

So that page is apart of the bridging special chapter for the New Era since it's colored. Still want to see what happens in 699 over that!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so...... still no sasusaku pics



No other pairing pics in fact.

Though eith the movie madness giving so much NH it was obvious that most of the focus would be on it.

Maybe the most shitstormish stuff for last though. 

Whether that is SasuSaku or SasuKarin.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> poor girl. sagginess and back problems will haunt her....... if this was real life



What in the


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Rin*



For fuck's sake.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

If Naruto already has 2 kids, an Sasuke has none, that would be so retarded, considering Sasuke has been hung up on "restoring" an reviving his Uchiha Clan lol


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

GodRealmPain said:


> Sakura ending with Kakashi sounds like those fanfics that i read on "that side" of fanfiction.net when i'm not sober xD



Exactly, cant get more crack pairing than that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

there's another pic on /a/


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Imagine is Evil spoiler actually intends to say that sasuke ends up with karin.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> But isn't yugito is the ones who says that sasuke and sakura dont end up together???
> oh oh the real shitstorm is about to commence




Yep, if SS doesn't happen after what was already said then it's going to be even more epic.

Anyway, I'm happy about NH. 



Terra Branford said:


> Wait, is Evil a girl?




Yep, she's a she.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> SHUT UP U!



come on, i am joking. as much as i would like to see sasukarin, i know it wont happen.

i can at least have fun by fucking with yal 


Altair21 said:


> I'm not sure if there is a Sakura and Sasuke pairing. CuteJuubi was saying that Yugo (the one who provided that image) was saying that there was no Sasuke and Sakura pairing.



well, this is interesting 

maybe sasuke gets both


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so...... still no sasusaku pics



Well.. I took 700 chapters before Sasuke finally acknowledged Naruto as a friend, so how long would it take for him to acknowledge Sakura in a romantic setting?


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh I will have a lovely evening today. Now where did I put my tears cup?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> so boruto is the other one.



I was hoping it was fake.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

God damn it!! Realease the chapter already!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> there's another pic on /a/



Post it damnit!


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> there's another pic on /a/



post it please.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Didn't you also say she said that there was no Sasuke and Sakura? If that's the case then perhaps Sasuke ends up with Karin or ends up alone as Yugo seems to be legitimate when it comes to spoiler providing.



Yugo doens't mention a word about Sakura or Sasuke, but 'misteriously' mentions the "SK pairing"...

I don't think this is a good sign for the SS fans, honestly. Yugo is literally correct with all other spoilers so far. 



Terra Branford said:


> I wonder how the NaruSakus are taking this.



At this moment, the SasuSakus shouldn't be comfortable either. Yugo still doesn't mention a word about these 2 together!

I expect the chapter any hour now!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

People talking about SK when Evil said nope to that. 

The fan, the sakura three more salad....isn't that obvious ....


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

> seems like it isn't a fake but who knows?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> there's another pic on /a/




Oh don't be a tease, do show us.



vered said:


> Imagine is Evil spoiler actually intends to say that sasuke ends up with karin.




Oh my. Heh, the blood lines would then be joined. Uzumaki + Uchiha and Uzumaki + Hyuga. Hmm.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so...... still no sasusaku pics



Maybe it just isn't the main of the focus of the movie, but... Sakura and Sasuke don't seem to be together in the trailer.

Come to think of it, wouldn't it require Sakura to be a wanderer like him?


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

No SasuSaku then? Whatever happens to Sakura, Kakashi pairing or forever alone, will be funny as hell then


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Imagine is Evil spoiler actually intends to say that sasuke ends up with karin.



GOD NO, this would be by far the worse thing, if he ends up with one crazy bitch who's in love with him, then why not just fuck Sakura an call it a day, since you knew her much longer lol


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

His new one


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Imagine is Evil spoiler actually intends to say that sasuke ends up with karin.



Or if the colored buttons spoiler a day before didnt mean Asui and Samui but blue and red for Sasukes and Karins colors.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's the semen demon


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> But isn't yugito is the ones who says that sasuke and sakura dont end up together???
> oh oh the real shitstorm is about to commence



evil, our vetrin spoiler provider or yugito, a guy who provided the pic.


which one to believe? 

all jokes aside, i think sasusaku will have a kid named salad and he will merry sunflower making even cattyer children


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> At this moment, the SasuSakus shouldn't be comfortable either. Yugo still doesn't mention a word about these 2 together!
> 
> I expect the chapter any hour now!



That doesn't matter. I still want to know how the NaruSakus are taking NaruHina being canon.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

whose the girl in glasses?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Another spoiler is talking about Sakura x Kakashi... 

Evil posted a picture too....


No, I don't believe this AT ALL, c'monn.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

SasuKarin child!!!! 


Oh god the troll



She is going to be OP


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Woah at that other pic. But... it can't be Karin, she has black eyes and hair. Is it SakuKarin child? Those glasses...


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahaha did sasuke score both gals that would be epic hahaha both shippers would be pleased right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> His new one



That forehead and that looks just scream SasuSaku.

The glasses say SasuKarin though.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

Still wonder why there is only one panel? The religion didn't allow them to post the whole page?


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto? Naruto and Hinata will really have a son named Boruto? 
This is great, it's like Albus Severus and James Sirius all over again. 



vered said:


> Link removed



She looks like a possible daughter of Sasuke's and Karin's.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasu/Karin??/???


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> People talking about SK when Evil said nope to that.
> 
> The fan, the sakura three more salad....isn't that obvious ....



Yugo is the Evil from China, but faster. Evil never confirmed SS. Yugo speaks about a 'SK'...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Was clapping out of happiness.My hands are red as fuck.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

OH MY GOD
SasuKarin O___O


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruSaku fans on suicide watch, shits going to hit the fan iF Sakura ends up alone LMFAO!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is that...Karin?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Another spoiler is talking about Sakura x Kakashi...
> 
> Evil posted a picture too....
> 
> ...




Waaaat? Kakashi x Sakura? For real? I can't...  

If this is true, then it's the most glorious troll ever, but one that I can't help but to like, because KakaSaku is one of my ships, I just never thought it would happen.


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously, whose the girl in glasses? 
omfg


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

who is that? wait, is that meant to be sasuke's kid?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

The greatest troll in manga history!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sakura not ending with either of the heroes!!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Link removed



I've no idea who that is.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

If Sakura doesnt get Sasuke , man her character just gets left out in the cold ? lol. Hopefully Rock Lee bags her


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

So, Sasuke ends up with Karin?

.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank god. At least the Uzumaki/Uchiha spawn is attractive.  I AM SATISFIED


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

That's gotta be Orochimaru and Karin's kid.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Boruto? Naruto and Hinata will really have a son named Boruto?
> This is great, it's like Albus Severus and James Sirius all over again.



True dat hahahahaha


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sakura ends up alone? Honestly did not expect that 

Edit: oh, nvm (the new pic)


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishimoto just needs to have Sasuke name his pet dog Sakura.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

So, SasuKarin? Cause the girl's eyes and glasses more like Karin's.

Well, fuck Sakura? Kishimoto, oh you...


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

How can she be a SasuKarin kid, though? If NaruHina kid is only 4 years or so? The alleged SasuKarin kid is adult.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations Sasuke x Karin fans!


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Shitstorm is going to shut down the forums, and i can assure you there will be rage in japan!


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

If if I can truly believe that Kishimoto decide no SS, I would say the man actually has some sense.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

There's another one


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Side note, an Uchiha with glasses.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 5, 2014)

it seems kishimoto screwed up with SS and NS fandom :/


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Waaaat? Kakashi x Sakura? For real? I can't...
> 
> If this is true, then it's the most glorious troll ever, but one that I can't help but to like, because KakaSaku is one of my ships, I just never thought it would happen.



Awww god please no, no pedo stuffs in my manga, no pedo stuffs pleeaaase!!!

Not to end this manga please no! 

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## gershwin (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Sai/Karin?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

SS confirmed


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

welp I got my hopes up for nothing.
Why is the girl wearing glasses tho?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

NO, IT BETTER NOT BE SASUKARIN'S KID! I'LL DIE FROM SADNESS! T-T


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Sakura. :rofl


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

So wait, that girl looks way to old be Sasuke's kid though, isnt the skip like 6 years ?


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

the girl in the glasses, cant unsee


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

I've always been a fan of Taka (and Karin actually) so I quite like the idea of SasukexKarin. Waiting for the SasuSaku fanbase metldowns


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

it is sakura's child


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 5, 2014)

I got my pairing so I'm happy as heck. That other pic does look a lot like karin though..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG LOL 

I like the suspense for a minute there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> The greatest troll in manga history!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sakura not ending with either of the heroes!!!



Ive got that feeling with those uchiha and uzumaki signs.

Hooo boy...sakura forever alone like Tsunade.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Wait? Sakura, Sasuke and that kid?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Imagine if Sasuke's been fucking both Sakura and Karin to revive the Uchiha clan


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's Sakura's kid.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome stuff ahahahhahahha


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I am so confused right now


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




"Mom, Boruto's a baka"
Oh shit


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



HOT DAMN!

Is it....SasuSaku afterall?!


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




SS confirmed!!!! 

so where is your SK dummies?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> So, Sasuke ends up with Karin?
> 
> .



we dont know yet and i say this as  deep sasukarin shipper.

hell, i think it might be from another manga or can still be sasusaku's kid :/

now, the real question is if that is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 5, 2014)

That kid honestly looks a lot like Karin, what the hell is going on?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> "Mom, Boruto's a baka"
> Oh shit




Really? She says that?

EVIL WAS RIGHT

ALL HAIL EVIL

EVIL FOR THE OVERLORD OF UNIVERSE


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit Sasuke Sakura confirmed lmao


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil wasn't lying, she's actually named Sarada/Salad


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Omg....

So Sasuke and Karin shack up, have a kid and Sakura is their maid who cleans the place and is also a nanny to the kid?


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

She looks nothing like Sakura. More like Karin.


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did someone say SK?  You jumped the gun too fast!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo: "SK confirmed"


WHAT IS SK   



Edit: It's KARIN'S CHILD THO!!!!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Imagine if Sasuke's been fucking both Sakura and Karin to revive the Uchiha clan


Hahahaha dat uchiha swag


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So sakura/Sasuke is confirmed!!!!!???


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Death blow to NarSak. Ouch.
I can hear their world fallig apart.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> How can she be a SasuKarin kid, though? If NaruHina kid is only 4 years or so? The alleged SasuKarin kid is adult.



same thoughts here. must be some random fodder 




or itachi's kid........


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

GAARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Wait? Sakura, Sasuke and that kid?



Whaaaaa!!??

Its not over yet!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Fucking Gaara


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i wonder if the confusion comes from the facts that Sasuke got both


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

So it's an SS kid? Welp, at least no pink hair to burn the image into my retinas forever.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll say it right away: Sasuke's daughter looks better than those mutants Hinata spawned. 

It's a smarter mix of the parents appearance.

I would compare the NH kids to... shall we say, pink haired Uchihas.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

SS is the most toxic relationship in the manga 

Fucking Kishi


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi, you fucking troll. With the Karin-like glasses


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Another picture
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow! drawings are great! 

Sakura looks gorgeous here...


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit.... my mind.... : /
I can't figure it out ahahah


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

It makes sense that Sasuke kid would be a few years older than Naruto's, he probably wasted no time going balls deep to restore his clan once they ended the Mugen Tsukiyomi


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Is she sakura/Sasuke kid??
or are they threesome?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

What's going on?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> I'll say it right away: Sasuke's daughter looks better than those mutants Hinata spawned.
> 
> It's a smarter mix of the parents appearance.
> 
> I would compare the NH kids to... shall we say, pink haired Uchihas.



oh do shut the fuck up


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasusaku child after all? Or adoption shenanigans?



Sakura's back to cleaning where she belongs. Oh Kishi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

ALL HAIL EVIL.

EVIL > EVERYONE SPOILER PROVIDER IN EARTH


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura is playing her new role perfectly

The Housewife


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

gaaAAARRAAA

He looks fine

I always knew he would look fine

Even in that sketch


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara looks like he's straight out of Avatar: The Last Airbender. 

:rofl


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke had a child with Karin and ended up with Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> So sakura/Sasuke is confirmed!!!!!???



yup           

and baruto is  stupid name XD


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Im not japanese expert but sakura does refer to her as sarade.

Hooo boy.

And the girl calls her mama i think.

?...!


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

darkap89 said:


> Sakura is playing her new role perfectly
> 
> The Housewife


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is that seriously Sakura and Sasuke's kid?


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit guests lol. 

Pairing meltdown. Let's face it, it was the only interesting thing left in the manga.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

however it goes, keep the jokes coming


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

IT'S
FUCKING
HAPPENING


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'll say it right away: Sasuke's daughter looks better than those mutants Hinata spawned.
> 
> It's a smarter mix of the parents appearance.
> 
> I would compare the NH kids to... shall we say, pink haired Uchihas.



Mos def hahaha dat uchiha genes game to stonk


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke had a child with Karin and ended up with Sakura?



The glasses must have confused Yugo.


----------



## Morati (Nov 5, 2014)

Lmao, strong style


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Wtf has Gaara done to his hair? 

Naruto's kid looks like a Super Saiyan


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

darkap89 said:


> Sakura is playing her new role perfectly
> 
> The Housewife



NinHousewife please... 

Is she nursing SasuKarin child?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

That child has a big ass forehead. It's Sakura's kid.

And Gaara looks like Hitler.

Awesome.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ALL HAIL EVIL.
> 
> EVIL > EVERYONE SPOILER PROVIDER IN EARTH




ALL BOWN DOWN TO YOU QUEEN EVIL


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Sasuke got Karin, and Sakura is the Housemaid?


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Imagine if Sasuke's been fucking both Sakura and Karin to revive the Uchiha clan



I'm totally here for a soap drama in chap 700


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol it seems Naruto's son is vandalizing the Hokage monument. Just like daddy used to.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

It's Suigetsu-Karin or Sai Karin.
Also it looks like Sakura lives in a tree stump, is that Sasuke in the bottom panel?


----------



## lathia (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke had a child with Karin and ended up with Sakura?



For real? God damn it Sakura...


----------



## Radice (Nov 5, 2014)

HAHAHAHAH

SASUKARIN FUCK UP


SASUSAKU!!!!!!!!


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto is hokage!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

We need an Evil Fanclub asap.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone translate that raw please!!!! :33


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gara looks like a pedo priest


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's Hokage, confirmed


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe he got Karin earlier than Naruto got Hinata, would explain the age and all


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> It's Suigetsu-Karin or Sai Karin.
> Also it looks like Sakura lives in a tree stump, is that Sasuke in the bottom panel?




SuiKa yes yes yes yes yes yes pelase


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto is hokage
yay!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> IT'S
> FUCKING
> HAPPENING



I literally screamed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto is hot


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Lel. Some of you people really are retarded.

Now, where's the congrats for the salad bottle.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn so Sasuke had a daughter after all, all i ask is for her to show us her Sharingans once, would be so badassed if she were born with it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

FUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAH! He's the FUCKING HOKAGE!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh man, just realized what the glasses might mean.

And she did make a Karin esque face in one of the panels.

We need a DNA exam on this shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

His son was painting the Hokage faces


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto has this weird Gokuish thing about him


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Too damn much! Ahahahhaha im gonna get fired!


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

the most beautiful picture of them all

all hail Evil and Naruto the Seventh Hokage!


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Burrito x Salad let the next gen shipping commence!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so baruto is an asshole?

nto gonna lie, i am starting to like him. he takes after his great great great grandpa's brother, indra.

honorary uchiha :ignoramus


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*PEOPLE!!!!!*

You all need to understand that it's *YUGO* (famous Chinese spoiler) who's leaking all these pictures! 

Yet she still hasn't confirmed SS, and she talked previously about SK! 
(maybe she trolls a little and she's talking about Sai or Shikamaru, tho )


NH is confirmed!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage Naruto!!!!!!!!

We made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

what did they do to Gaara, ffs


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

So is that Sakura or Karin's child?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to admit. Nardo's son doing the same antics he used to do is pretty funny. Adult Sasuke looks badass.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> FUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAH! He's the FUCKING HOKAGE!



indeed  son


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

MAIN CHARACTER PICKED BEST GIRL
MAIN CHARACTER REACHED HIS LIFE GOAL

What a great ending for the series


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

As usual Sakura has no self esteem. Sasuke shags Karin, has a kid, Karin leaves him or he leaves her then Sasuke chooses Sakura as the leftovers to be a house maid 

Naruto's kid is boss though


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

This is hilarious.

I expected NaruHina but I didn't expect kids this early.


----------



## Karura (Nov 5, 2014)

The girl has Sakura's eyelids. Karins are heavier.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> IT'S
> FUCKING
> HAPPENING


Lol at the bolt strapped around his neck.


----------



## elinra (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage Naruto yeeeah 

sasunaru will live on through their children   beautiful


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Morati (Nov 5, 2014)

Still laughing @ burrito. What a way to end a story that started so promising. All went to sh!t these past two years. At least it provides the laughs 

Rip Itachi
Rip Jiraiya


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Bro i cant take this, the joy this brings is too much, im not even a big Naruto (the character) fan, but seeing him training with his son is just


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

and Naruto, fucking finally


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Worst ships win. Too bad.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage naruto finally.
And sasuke looks great!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

IT'S PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERFECTOOOO!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke has too much supressed love to give! He neeeded 2 wives


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *PEOPLE!!!!!*
> 
> You all need to understand that it's *YUGO* (famous Chinese spoiler) who's leaking all these pictures!
> 
> ...




Did she specifically say no to SS? Because that looks like SS, and SK can refer to other things than SasuKarin.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so fucking happy that naruto and hinata are canon and havin' babies is a fucking dream come true


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

x


----------



## Moac (Nov 5, 2014)

is this even sasuke? maybe sai?

Hope SasukeXkarin is true. :/


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yugo confirmed Naruto as Hokage with a picture too (seen here already)! *


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, Sasuke looks fine.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh Evil is here too!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *PEOPLE!!!!!*
> 
> You all need to understand that it's *YUGO* (famous Chinese spoiler) who's leaking all these pictures!
> 
> ...


im starting to think Karin had a child with Sasuke, but he ends up with Sakura


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe he got Karin earlier than Naruto got Hinata, would explain the age and all



Yeah, maybe it is what Karin did to him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So is that Sakura or Karin's child?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada is calling Sakura mom, I don't think she's Karin's


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Sasuke has too much supressed love to give! He neeeded 2 wives



the fuck are you talking about ?


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto my man, the sage of the seven paths, the seventh hokage. 
Also, Sasuke's daughter is wearing glasses, doesn't she have sharingan? An Uchiha with poor eyesight not named Itachi?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL evil, thank you so much for being here. Thank you.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm just trying to figure out why Sasuke and Sakura would hook up after all those burns Sasuke threw at her...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

People that were talking about SK ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So is that Sakura or Karin's child?



Nope, Sakura became a babysitter. 

It is her kid.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Moac said:


> is this even sasuke? maybe sai?
> 
> Hope SasukeXkarin is true. :/





That's Sasuke. Sai's skin is more pale, and he doesn't give expression like that.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage Naruto. Now it is a good end.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

........ I cant breathe.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, so Sasuke is a badas Ronin, he had a child with Karin and Sakura is his maid...


this pleases me.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Found Madara


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Evil wasn't lying, she's actually named Sarada/Salad


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

And now the end is near, so many many wasted ideas...
No Madara flashback, no real reason for Orochimaru
And no effin Sharingan-Tank


----------



## jazz189 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Naruto actually achieved his goals? I'm okay with that.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn 


Cuteness overload


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

WE need a part 3 with Naruto Son, an Sasuke's daughter being the main characters


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Sarada is calling Sakura mom, I don't think she's Karin's




Lol at people thinking Sakura would become Sasuke and Karin's housemaid.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh crap I missed out.:sanji

Nardo and boy.


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

He killed his own son


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke looks badass as fuck!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Damn, Sasuke looks fine.



Looks like Fugaku.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn Sasuke looks like a fucking G, kinda looks like Madara a little


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit Kurama


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> WE need a part 3 with Naruto Son, an Sasuke's daughter being the main characters




I'm all in. Kishi, take my money.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 5, 2014)

Welp, so much for a part 3. It's really over for good.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahahahahahah ou melhor huehuehuehue10/10!!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *PEOPLE!!!!!*
> 
> You all need to understand that it's *YUGO* (famous Chinese spoiler) who's leaking all these pictures!
> 
> ...




I think she was confused by the glasses. Or you're misinterpreting.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

750ml at 12% and it's all mine.

I wish naruto's dumb kid had a better hair srly.


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Sarada is calling Sakura mom, I don't think she's Karin's



I cant believe people are still having doubts over that. Yes, Sakura retired from her shinobi life to babysit Sasuke and Karin's kid. Makes so much sense!

Really, people?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage Naruto! Finally! phew


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

oh god

my Sauce looks manly and hot 

im dying of fangirliness


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 5, 2014)

WHO'S THE CUTEST LITTLE GIANT MONSTER? YOU ARE, YES YOU ARE!


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

He looks a bit... small?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sexy madara sasuke 

to think he has changed more than naruto lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

That isn't Sakura's kid. Why would Sasuke's daughter say Sakura has something in common with her...that would be obvious anyway if they were mother and daughter. That's Karin's kid.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

oh god

my Sauce looks manly and hot 

im dying of fangirliness


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

and he got his hand back. I'm satisfied!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

The girl seemed to have Karin's face/expression to be truthful


----------



## Radice (Nov 5, 2014)

No. Sasuke really looking a Madara's clone...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Has this thread already moved that fast? 

The time to post and 5 piges have passed...


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 5, 2014)

WHO'S THE CUTEST LITTLE GIANT MONSTER? YOU ARE, YES YOU ARE!


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is criminally hot.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> WE need a part 3 with Naruto Son, an Sasuke's daughter being the main characters



wonder if they only had one child ? 


and that pic evil posted.... the first one was true which means....... evil


----------



## Morati (Nov 5, 2014)

Dont bash your Burrito Naruto, It'll get soggy


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke looks like young madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke!!!!



Dear lord... his light is so intense it blinds the eyes of the weak.

But why does he look so different from the sketch?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Drums said:


> I cant believe people are still having doubts over that. Yes, Sakura retired from her shinobi life to babysit Sasuke and Karin's kid. Makes so much sense!
> 
> Really, people?



IKR?!?! The denial of some people!!!!


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Part III with the kids as main characters incoming. 
Also, Naruto and Sasuke look pretty good, Kurama has grown fat. lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

KONOHAMARU looks pretty tight there.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

The girl seemed to have Karin's face/expression to be truthful, even though she's with Sakura... we would need a translation. Maybe she's in the village with Sakura even though Sasuke is more of a Hermit.

Naruto's son painting the Hokage faces is funny


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Confirmed


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit Sasukeh is hot. He looks like Madara. I'm pleased.

This is the first time I got dokidoki looking at him.

Much wow.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to see my boy Kurama safe and sound, now wheres Kabuto.

NF starting to load slow, fuck off peasant guests.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Wtf? Why do all the characters look so old? They shouldn't have wrinkles already when their kids are still so young.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

SasukexKarin would've been a nice twist... very predictable ending otherwise.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke poked Sakura's forehead


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Sasuke is criminally hot.



They're all gorgeous! 

I will definitely cry at the end of this chapter!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sauce looking fine


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Is.. the kyuubi outside naruto in konoha?

okay now I am confused


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Sauce is such a man


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's so hot!!!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

gai..... looks like shit


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> That isn't Sakura's kid. Why would Sasuke's daughter say Sakura has something in common with her...that would be obvious anyway if they were mother and daughter. That's Karin's kid.



Pretty sure she means Boruto.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

So SasuNaru will be happening through their kids instead. This is like fanfic.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 5, 2014)

Wheelchair Gai confirmed


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope Shikamaru and Temari have a kid


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> KONOHAMARU looks pretty tight there.



He looks great, here's to our Part 3 hero.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Holy shit Sasukeh is hot. He looks like Madara. I'm pleased.
> 
> This is the first time I got dokidoki looking at him.
> 
> Much wow.


i cant hold my pants


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke looks amazing.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Bolt wearing an actual bolt as a necklace?



Sacrass said:


> Confirmed




SHIKATEMA

This just gets better and better

Thank you Kishi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi and Gai look old


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikatema whut


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh the ****storm is real xD


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought Kishi would keep Sasuke as a Minato-like bishonen but he's all man now.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

lmao jesus I thought the series would end without any canon pairings


----------



## Annabella (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke!!!!



i screamed out loud 

 Sasuke's so gorgeous, even more than before :ho


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

There's the forehead poke!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

DId Naruto learn FTG ? LOL :rofl Prime Naruto


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh my Sauce. He ia reaching Madara level of looks.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn Kakashi and Gai are old.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

SasuSaku is vomit inducing and totally unearned.

Fuck Kishimoto.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

j0hnni_ said:


> The girl seemed to have Karin's face/expression to be truthful, even though she's with Sakura... we would need a translation. Maybe she's in the village with Sakura even though Sasuke is more of a Hermit.
> 
> Naruto's son painting the Hokage faces is funny



She call her mom .... stop with all this retarded shit!!!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto looks so great and he's Hokage, I am so happy!!!! 
Hinata looks hot! 

I honestly think Sasuke doesn't look well, clearly Madara 2.0 version, not really original. His face looks wrecked, tho!


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Should I keep uploading?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Pretty sure she means Boruto.



Boruto is a he, Karin's kid says a she 

Temari looks fine as fuck, dang


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Drums said:


> I cant believe people are still having doubts over that. Yes, Sakura retired from her shinobi life to babysit Sasuke and Karin's kid. Makes so much sense!
> 
> Really, people?



Sasuke and Karin bang. Karin Dies in Part 3. Sasuke and Sakura Hook up and Sakura adopts Karin's child and becomes the mom.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Nov 5, 2014)

grrr sasuke 
how old are they supposed to be? They look like around 35


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke and naruto...

holy they crap, they turned into some straight up pimps


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Part III with the kids as main characters incoming.



Yup.  Salad x Burrito future pairing


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Movie Leaks were real


Poor sap gonna get his ass fired all the way to Pluto.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> lmao jesus I thought the series would end without any canon pairings



Me too .


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Double post >_>


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Current me:


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

^



Yes keep doing it!


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

SHIKAMARU HAS AGOTEEE AHOjsfkjslkdfhsdfsdsdf


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

shikamaru looks the manliest so far

easy win


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Nobody answered my question.

Why does Sasuke look so different from the sketch?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

SasuSaku is vomit inducing and totally unearned.

Fuck Kishimoto.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Kishi for hot!Sasuke. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto looks like goku. Man so goku like...


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto look sooo badass


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Gai kicked Madara so hard he lost the use of his legs. 

And is Kurama like the village pet or guardian?


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2014)

We better see Asuma's son, or that entire arc was worthless.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

I honestly think Sasuke is the ugliest from them all 


Hinata, Shikamaru and Naruto are best!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru looks dope as hell in that pic.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi and Gai in the ending gives me life. Brotp.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Should I keep uploading?



Leak everything.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> Should I keep uploading?




YES

Yes please do


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Well this was... not a surprise at all.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto is probably in his mid to late 30s should be pushing 50.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo: "People already cheering... time to get pissed soon"



STAAAAAAAAAHP


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> SasuSaku is vomit inducing and totally unearned.
> 
> Fuck Kishimoto.



Don't blame Kishimoto for what you deluded yourself into believing "should" happen. 

It is your own fault for denying every single fact that came up. Time to get over it.


----------



## Nimaiya Oetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Mind blown, loving everyone design so far. Gg Kishi you got me with fan service


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto learned hirashin??/
i know they are written like shunshin can someone clarify that?


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Leak everything.



I second this


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo: "People already cheering... time to get pissed soon"



STAAAAAAAAAHP


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

New Naruto short series focusing on the kids starting next Spring it seems


----------



## Tora of Fire (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out today?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nobody answered my question.
> 
> Why does Sasuke look so different from the sketch?



I'm starting to think the special chapter (700) might be after The Last now.


----------



## Uruboros (Nov 5, 2014)

Too many emotions.

I am not ready - please don't end


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto, Sasuke, and Shikamaru all look dope as fuck. They damn sure aged nicely.


----------



## OilMagnate (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's son looks like a super sayan.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well this was... not a surprise at all.




Sasuke being Madara tier handsome was a surprise.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Current us:


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Nooooooooooooo Gai 

Sasuke and Sakura moments are so fucking cringeworthy...don't tell me he's gonna say some shit like "I've always loved your forehead". Worst relationship in the series.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto learned hirashin??/
i know they are written like shunshin can someone clarify that?


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru definitely the best looking one so far even over Naruto and Sasuke in my opinion.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

part 3 confirmed lol Kishi


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo: "Naruto will get a part 3, not sure if Kishi..."


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto looks like goku. Man so goku like...


no, he doesnt


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo: "Naruto will get a part 3, not sure if Kishi..."


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> New Naruto short series focusing on the kids starting next Spring it seems



It seems to just be focusing on the characters in the future in general. Says the first part is about Kakashi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura are just like Edward and Bella


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Leak everything.



Why are they only doing single panels at once?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 confirmed with the kids? What a surprise... not.

Though, it's not Kishi? What do people say?


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

faceless man is jizzing himself


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Don't blame Kishimoto for what you deluded yourself into believing "should" happen.
> 
> It is your own fault for denying every single fact that came up. Time to get over it.



This is the bad part. Pairing fans feeling like their madness was justified. 

Let's not kid ourselves, Kishimoto did a poor job in that area.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

part 3 confirmed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

.........wow ok a new series? at least the show is going back to its roots....


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Why are they only doing single panels at once?



I'm posting as I find them on /a/, I can't read moon so I dunno how to find them directly from Yugo.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

that means the Rinnegan will not die
we will see ssauke fight with it!!1
this is the greatest day in the history of this forum with all these news.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

part 3?

fucking sweet. even if it's a short one, we can keep this ride going a little longer.

and temari looks like a fucking zombie


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

It will be a part 3 or just one shot?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are just like Edward and Bella


Um, do you mean that as a good thing or a bad thing? 

And frankly, I don't really see how the two pairings are alike.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina makes some level of sense, but SasuSaku? Nah. Fuck it, at least we got ShikaTema, my secondary OTP. Also my boy Kakashi looking dope af in old age.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sacrass said:


> New Naruto short series focusing on the kids starting next Spring it seems


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3!!!!!!

Also:


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 confirmed yes!!! And maybe we will going back to ninja fights and not world bursting tier jutsu nice!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

PART 3 CONFIRMED !

Naruto short series starting in weekly shonen Jump next year in Spring.

Will focus on the children.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3? why


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> part 3 confirmed!!!!!!!!!!



Could be a gaiden.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Um, do you mean that as a good thing or a bad thing?



Bad

and someone get an admin so we can get rid of these guests


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 5, 2014)

So SasuSaku did become conan?
Shot when i saw the girl I thought it was Karin kid do to the glasses.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> part 3?
> 
> fucking sweet. *even if it's a short one*, we can keep this ride going a little longer.
> 
> and temari looks like a fucking zombie



My body's ready for 10 more years!


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Insulting tbh... part 3 without tying up part 2's loose ends.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 5, 2014)

i just want a chapter release already hnfhh


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3!?

The Boruto Chronicles!?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see Sasuke beating Sakura in a drunken rage. I mean, that's how the relationship is likely to play out, it's fucking toxic and horrible and the _only_ pairing I didn't want to happen.


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit, part 3 incoming!?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is SasuSaku confirmed??


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, boo.

I wanted to have more fun.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This is the bad part. Pairing fans feeling like their madness was justified.
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves, Kishimoto did a poor job in that area.



That's your opinion on how YOU wanted it to end. You need to get over it. Kishi did what he always intended to do. There is no "madness" here. 

But whatever floats your boat.



Sacrass said:


> I'm posting as I find them on /a/, I can't read moon so I dunno how to find them directly from Yugo.



I meant why is the person leaking the images doing it one image at a time?


----------



## hussamb (Nov 5, 2014)

and its over ... wow ... wonder what feeling will i get when OP is over, although that i started naruto like 4 years before OP


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> It seems to just be focusing on the characters in the future in general. Says the first part is about Kakashi



in spring, right? 

good, i will foget about it by then :/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

I told people that there would be a fucking part 3.

You guys KNEW this was coming. 

We're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, boo.
> 
> I wanted to have more fun.



Sorry Master Evil.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 5, 2014)

We did it guys, we made it to the end!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> PART 3 CONFIRMED !
> 
> Naruto short series starting in weekly shonen Jump next year in Spring.
> 
> Will focus on the children.



"Short series" aka gaiden. 

There is no Part 3.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

thank you Evil!
you're awesome


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 5, 2014)

So SasuSaku did become conan?
Shot when i saw the girl I thought it was Karin kid do to the glasses.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Part 3!!!!!!
> 
> Also:



Some people need to have a little humility. Damn. Don't blame Kishi for you not seeing the facts.


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Part 3!!!!!!
> 
> Also:



Are you retarded?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Part 3!?
> 
> The Boruto Chronicles!?



not gonna read it


----------



## Sacrass (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, boo.
> 
> I wanted to have more fun.




Sorry, I'm overdosing on NS tears so I'm pretty hyped right now


----------



## Fireball (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3: The ride never ends


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Short? NO DAMNIT! Make it a full manga series. No shorts, please! T-T


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Side note, team Gai got it rough. Gai's in a wheel chair and Neji is dead. I thought, when he died, a mass resurrection was certain but kudos to Kishimoto for letting the consequences stick.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

even if it's shorter that means we'll get at least another year.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura ending up with Sasuke literally turns my stomach. Worst pairing in the history of manga. And by God their daughter is ugly.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

With spoilers running wild how long until we get a full chapter release?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

imgur blocked in my country, I want to see kyuubi


----------



## sasuki-chan (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so ready for part 3 or small stories whatever. I want to see more of them


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Need more leaks.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, boo.
> 
> I wanted to have more fun.



Well you could have


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

>short series

my ass doe

if kishi isn't jumping on the mario wagon, then he's realized this series is his milk ticket for life


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

So there's gonna be part 3 that is focusing on the kids? That sounds so uninteresting.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

The Kakashi Gaiden was called a "short" and yet we saw how long that lasted. Imagine a massive amount of those things especially starting with Kakashi? 

This is hilarious. You knew they couldn't let the series die.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> So SasuSaku did become conan?
> Shot when i saw the girl I thought it was Karin kid do to the glasses.



It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

At least Naruto did end up becoming a Pokemon Mast.. err... Hokage in the end thats nice xD


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 will have more Kakashi? Yay!



Ferno said:


> Insulting tbh... part 3 without tying up part 2's loose ends.



Part 3 will tie up the loose ends of part 2?



Evil said:


> Oh, boo.
> 
> I wanted to have more fun.




You had enough. Thank you for what you've done thus far.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Fucking 1000+ lurking guests slowing the hell out of the forum, go away!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Sakura ending up with Sasuke literally turns my stomach. Worst pairing in the history of manga. And by God their daughter is ugly.



Guys, tell me you all thought it was Karin's kid at first glance, what with the glasses. She looks like Karin's kid, and hell, I still believe it.



Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.



Spoilers say that she calls Sakura "mum". But I still think it's Karin's kid. Now Naruto's kids on the other hand, there's no question there. Both have the same hairstyle and whisker marks. Not the same hair-color though, since the daughter has her mother's hair color. That means that Hinata is the mother. 100% certain there.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, that happened quickly. Last week's Sasuke "Sakura? Who's that? Do I know her?", this week's "Heya Sakura why don't you run home and prepare breakfast for two. I'm going to be staying over. Oh and you better have some lube in the house"


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.



Its been confirmed this kid is sakura and sasuke child.the apperance made at first for some confusion but this is her and sasuke daughter.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter is a little Bayonetta.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.




Give up. She called Sakura her mom.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

The Kakashi Gaiden was called a "short" and yet we saw how long that lasted. Imagine a massive amount of those things especially starting with Kakashi? 

This is hilarious. You knew they couldn't let the series die.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> "Short series" aka gaiden.
> 
> There is no Part 3.



Dude use Google translate if you cant read japanease at all.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.



She calls Sakura "mom" also did you see the forehead poke? They're canon.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

everybody go and trend naruhina/ナルヒナ on twitter.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

So another series about the children even if short should be interesting


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

The butthurt here is hilarious.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Guys, tell me you all thought it was Karin's kid at first glance, what with the glasses. She looks like Karin's kid, and hell, I still believe it.



Maybe that's what Karin "did" to Sasuke?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well you could have



So Naruto has 2 childs with no Byakugan... 

Sasuke has one daughter... Seriously Sasuke... You need a son


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe i wasted 15 years of my life on this for it to turn out this way.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope, I'm not going to bother with that part 3


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

So how big is the timeskip? They all look pretty grown up.


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.



This is ridiculous.

Let's put aside the fact that the kid called Sakura "mom", or let's not because it's the most important, how much sense does the scenario you posted make to you?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That's your opinion on how YOU wanted it to end. You need to get over it. Kishi did what he always intended to do. There is no "madness" here.
> 
> But whatever floats your boat.
> 
> ...



I'll admit, a few arguments were sound like Sasuke's "You're annoying" and the ankle shaking.

But in most of the time folks would pick ordinary panels  and blow them out of proportion.

That's part of what wrecked SS, NS and NH's reputation.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit is crazy as fuck!!!!!

Release the chapters already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sasuke sakura (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasusaku FTW


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Was the pussy good Sasuke? How was it for you Naruto?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Short? NO DAMNIT! Make it a full manga series. No shorts, please! T-T



Its not short. Its not gaiden.

And kishi said in the last interview that he wants to write about naruto being a father and his kid


----------



## Mayaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't believe that it's over. It had been so many years.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not saying it ain't Sakura's Kid.But I call bullshit if you don't see the Karin resemblance.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

We all know Sasuke's daughter is going to boss the shit out of Naruto's son.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

it seems that the page is 699 and the movie basically ends with sasuke coming back thus tying with him returning to be with Sakura.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So how big is the timeskip? They all look pretty grown up.



Looks like they're all in their late 20s/early 30s.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.

The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> So Naruto has 2 childs with no Byakugan...
> 
> Sasuke has one daughter... Seriously Sasuke... You need a son



did you see how sasuke stares with those empty eyes? it is a good thing he didn't have a son. like worst parent ever


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its not short. Its not gaiden.
> 
> And kishi said in the last interview that he wants to write about naruto being a father and his kid



Oh I hope so. Would be so awesome. I would get my DB/Z again!


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

We made it mofos!!


----------



## Radice (Nov 5, 2014)

God why SasuSaku's childrens has to use glasses?

This a fucking troll to remember Karin


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

So 699 is before The Last and 700 is after. I mean look at the ages and appearances of everyone. This is so confusing. Although I can't wait to see Part 3 / Gaidens


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Was the pussy good Sasuke? How was it for you Naruto?



it must have been embarrassing for Hinata having 9 Bijuus watching.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Massive salt and denial lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

OUIHEIUHOIEUHEOIU


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh and someone tell the guys over in the movie section that Tsunade will survive. And that that rumor of her demise is just nonsense as most of us knew.

She's still pretending to be young. Even A and Oonoki are still alive.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

what a glorious day, guys! so much laughter will be had.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.



Expected...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.



Well I thought so, explains the movie.


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

All those guests slowing down the forum 
Please make this subsection private. It's annoying.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Im sooo confused about 699. It seems to be soo close to what happened. But Sasuke looks to be in such good condition. And Sakura is really surprised by the interaction. Something is mad fishy.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW Sasuke still isn't wearing a Konoha headband and seems to wander the world.

Once in a time he comes back to bang Sakura and after it she is left behind with all the work.

What a PIMP


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto has a bolt on his neck


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm not saying it ain't Sakura's Kid.But I call bullshit if you don't see the Karin resemblance.



The eyes are Sakura's and the smirk is Sasuke's, maybe the glasses are a gift from aunt Karin.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm not saying it ain't Sakura's Kid.But I call bullshit if you don't see the Karin resemblance.



I agree... Unless Sauce forces his daughter to cosplay Karin for pervy reasons...


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so fucking happy.

There are no words.

*clap clap*

All is forgiven Kishi.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

this day will go down as the greatest in naruto forums history!


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.





YES

Just as we thought

Thanks for confirming


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So how big is the timeskip? They all look pretty grown up.



That's a good question... it seems more like the movie is something inbetween.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> I can't believe i wasted 15 years of my life on this for it to turn out this way.



Come on, winning the pairing wars was all you cared about?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> She calls Sakura "mom" also did you see the forehead poke? They're canon.



Where did she call her "mom"? I can't even find the word "mom" in the spoiler thread. 

If the kid is Sakura's then oh well, abusive relationship confirmed


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Massive salt and denial lol.



Man, that place is legit a mess. Best leave it to rot.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.


AAAAAAHHHHHHH i knew he would do this! Soul searching!


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Hokage Kakashi, and Naruto are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

So Gai reallybis a vripple forever. Fuuuuuuuuuck that. Anyone can translate the convo between him abd Kakashi in the hospital.

I feel like a bitter old man. Everyone in the forum is prancin, holding hands and singing and im just stewing in my own hatred.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's not confirmed whether the kid belongs to Sakura or Karin but judging from the appearance and what she said, she belongs to Karin with Sakura being some sort of a house maid or a nanny of some sorts, hence why she's wearing the housewife getup.



Oh that make scent then. 
Really it be hard for me to believe that it is Sakura kid. I really dont see any of her in there. I cn see Sasuke and with those glasses and smirk panel I can see Karin. Sort of remind me of Karin when we first saw her and ever one gave her black hair.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Evil what happens with Sasuke and Naruto's arms?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> faceless man is jizzing himself



yes i am.... im going to rape klue.... anal rape...


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

I really hope Boruto has a nickname, Bolt is a cool name but Boruto sounds awful it just doesn't translate well.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasukra and Sasuke are living in a cave?
it seems they live at the outskirts somewhere.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Massive salt and denial lol.



"_Guys. I want to Cry. And im a 22 Year old Male and A Police Officer T_____T_"

I died


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> All those guests slowing down the forum
> Please make this subsection private. It's annoying.



This please.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasukra and Sasuke are living in a cave?
it seems they live at the outskirts somewhere.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Hokage Kakashi, and Naruto are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.



AS if anyone but Naruto could


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW Sasuke still isn't wearing a Konoha headband and seems to wander the world.
> 
> Once in a time he comes back to bang Sakura and after it she is left behind with all the work.
> 
> What a PIMP



doesn't even parent his own child 

lucky bastard


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't you guys just love Temari's expression? Even without words you just know she is thinking about two deadbeats.



Darkhope said:


> Boruto has a bolt on his neck



It's a screw. Another reminder for Neji I believe


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.




I fucking told you guys.

EdWin.

They got an EdWin ending.

Thank you for everything Evil. You were awesome and won't be forgotten.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Evil what happens with Sasuke and Naruto's arms?



Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Hokage Kakashi, and Naruto are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.



fucking figures, Sasuke never gets what he deserves


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 5, 2014)

I never hated NaruHina, so at least Naruto realised his dream of becoming Hokage and got a family of his own. Too bad the manga couldn't have actually developed that pairing.

As for SasuSaku though, that shit is straight up garbage.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn at one point, there was 2500 guest lmao in the spoiler thread


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Realization.....

The Shipping War.......we survived it
There were casualties, there was salt, but it's over.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I fucking told you guys.
> 
> EdWin.
> 
> ...



who?            

well, at least the chapter will be out soon at this rate


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

"Most users ever online was 5,061, Today at 02:11 PM."

It's been done and on the rise


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Just saw Gai and Kakashi. Damn, they look old


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.



So they do both get their arms back.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, thank you so much.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

So they both get replacement arms from hashis cells. What can't his cell not do


----------



## La buse (Nov 5, 2014)

posting in an history thread.


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

This day will be etched in my memory forever...


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.



Any idea why Gai doesn't get same treatmemt?


----------



## Monster (Nov 5, 2014)

In on this legendary thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.


nice!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasukra and Sasuke are living in a cave?
> it seems they live at the outskirts somewhere.



Has to be within Konoha though otherwise Salad wouldn't know Bolt. Naruto and Sasuke both deserve to get shot for what they did to their children with those names. At least Naruto has the excuse of being named for a ramen topping, but Sasuke could have given his daughter a better name.


----------



## Panaema (Nov 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> All those guests slowing down the forum
> Please make this subsection private. It's annoying.



Yeah, well then we'll just come out of hiding


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Short series coming in 2015


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

did sadara just call her own mother an idiot? :rofl


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Hokage Kakashi, and Naruto are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.



Hatred...

Naruto has a lot of work cut out!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Awww... I just saw the spoiler thread... They all look stupid.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2014)

So glad I came back for this. It's amazing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not sexist but I must agree... Sasuke needs a son. You know what Kishimoto does to female characters.

That girl is gonna suck at fighting.

But oh well. There's always the chance for a grandson.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

But Sasuke has no arm in the movie pics


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> "Most users ever online was 5,061, Today at 02:11 PM."
> 
> It's been done and on the rise


omg did they finally reach it?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke!!!!



So damn handsome. Tears are gonna flow like the River Nile today.



Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.



Sasuke becomes a wanderer. I wanted and expected it, but here it is, and I'm speechless.:sanji


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

GUYS.
In all seriousness we NEED an Evil Thread when chapter is out.
If nobody does it I will.This is fucking Internet History, and Evil is at the centre.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

No suprises...
Oh, Kishi, so predictable 



But I like :33


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Wtf happened?  One moment there were 40 pages the next 70?



Chaelius said:


> Sasuke's daughter is a little Bayonetta.



Pics. NOW!


----------



## UchihaBrothers (Nov 5, 2014)

But what happens to Karin and Taka?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh SHIT PART 3 CONFIRMED  ??????????


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> did sadara just call her own mother an idiot? :rofl



Like father like daughter.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

i've figured it out guys, sakura is the surrogate mother of karin and sasuke's kid. everybody win! :ignoramus

you heard it here first.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But Sasuke has no arm in the movie pics


you know, years passed and Sasuke was just returning from a soul searching mission, it doesnt mean he wont get an arm later


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Any idea why Gai doesn't get same treatmemt?


Gai has Green Beast cells, he'll be fine.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> GUYS.
> In all seriousness we NEED an Evil Thread when chapter is out.
> If nobody does it I will.This is fucking Internet History, and Evil is at the centre.



Yea I agree !!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, you are literally the greatest person on the internet. Forever. <33


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.



Do Orochimaru or Taka get any panel time?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 5, 2014)

Damned secondaries...fuck with with your guestness.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter is probably going to have a SERIOUS *Attitude *problem , between her Dads Cockiness, and her moms bitchy attitude, lawd lol


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

So does this mean Boruto x Sarada confirmed? BoruSara?

It's a better pairing than NH, NS and SS already.


----------



## Panaema (Nov 5, 2014)

UchihaBrothers said:


> But what happens to Karin and Taka?



The tree probably ate them. I don't count on seeing them again..


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> omg did they finally reach it?



Yeah but it's only like...legit 600 members, the rest are thousands of guests. But counting the guests to make a 4 digit number looks more fancy than 3 digits ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Panaema said:


> Yeah, well then we'll just come out of hiding



no go away you won't post here anymore once it's finished anyway


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But Sasuke has no arm in the movie pics




Perhaps he only gets it once he returns to Konoha from his atonement trip?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> GUYS.
> In all seriousness we NEED an Evil Thread when chapter is out.
> If nobody does it I will.This is fucking Internet History, and Evil is at the centre.


i agree, Evil made history


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Say, do we get to see what happened to Yamato? I suddenly remembered him.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

why naruto face dont age


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Hokage Kakashi, and Naruto are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.



Yep. 

Those 2 pretty much got the entire world to pardon Sasuke's ass.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

But evne on this pic we see no arm at Sasuke... But I will let suprise myself


----------



## son_michael (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> I guess, since the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> The reason Sasuke gave Sakura the forehead tap is because he's leaving Konoha to go on a trip of atonement for what he did, she asks to go with him, and he does the Itachi tap.




how disgusting.

"Sasuke kun! after almost killing me 3 times, after abusing me...you're finally ready to come back to me right?!"

*forehead tap*

"I'll fuck you later Sakura"

worst pairing ever, worst message to women ever and my God what a disappointment Kishimotto..

I can be happy for Naru Hina(even though it came form barely any development)  but not THIS


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been a fun ride


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Oh SHIT PART 3 CONFIRMED  ??????????



Just a short story, aka a gaiden. :ignoramus


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its not short. Its not gaiden.
> 
> And kishi said in the last interview that he wants to write about naruto being a father and his kid



Dude it flat out says "short term serialization"


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But Sasuke has no arm in the movie pics



You can't definitively say that as the sleeve is likely concealing it. I'd trust Evil on this matter anyway.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

As if some cheap ass mass produced Hashi-ripoff limb could stand up to the stress that Gai would put it through.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 2014)

End already


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

La buse said:


> posting in an history thread.



If DBZ had had a forum, I bet his pred thread would worth gold today...


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke!!!!



Fuck yes, he looks Madara.


----------



## UchihaBrothers (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically Taka are thrown away like trash? So much wasted potential.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

So Nardo's son, is his name *Boruto* or *Bolt*?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> "Most users ever online was 5,061, Today at 02:11 PM."
> 
> It's been done and on the rise



Well, as it should be


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke's daughter is probably going to have a SERIOUS *Attitude *problem , between her Dads Cockiness, and her moms bitchy attitude, lawd lol


hahaha god i imagine her with Naruto's kid hahahaha

they are like perfect opposites, all of them

Hinata quiet and shy, Sasuke arrogant and cold, Sakura bitchy and Naruto friendly

Imagine what kind of attitude Naruto's and Hinata's son will have to endure


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

damn sasuke looks like madara so damn much, he really looks like the fanart of madara before madara manga appearance was revealed


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Dude it flat out says "short term serialization"



i think facelessman just committed suicide


----------



## bryntripp (Nov 5, 2014)

All hail Evil.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> how disgusting.
> 
> "Sasuke kun! after almost killing me 3 times, after abusing me...you're finally ready to come back to me right?!"
> 
> ...



I know right they're such idiots


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Dude it flat out says "short term serialization"



Leave him to his weed.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura was injected with karin and sasuke dna to get pregnant making salad actually have the dna of all 3. So both sakura and karin are her moms.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Dude it flat out says "short term serialization"



Just like kakashi gaiden ?  You will see that he will go on with either sequel or part 3 :rofl


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

sakura a stay at home mom and sasuke a deadbeat dad confirmed.
even when they get their happy ending they still look questionable together

Naruto GT is happening so there's still a possibility of sakura leaving for naruto because its not written by Kishi


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree, Evil needs her worshipping thread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Fuck yes, he looks like Madara.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina's children already look like beta failures. Where are the eyes? WHERE THE FUCK IS BYAKUGAN???

Guess it really is only possible through i*c*st


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> So does this mean Boruto x Sarada confirmed? BoruSara?
> 
> It's a better pairing than NH, NS and SS already.



already shipping it


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder, could it be that Konohamaru is the one who is in charge of the academy in the future? It looks like Iruka retired and Konohamaru could be the right man for the job.


----------



## Rai (Nov 5, 2014)

What does it says? 

Link removed


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> how disgusting.
> 
> "Sasuke kun! after almost killing me 3 times, after abusing me...you're finally ready to come back to me right?!"
> 
> ...



If you guys (Anti SasuSaku) can't connect the dots that Sasuke did those things because he was being controled by the Seal of Hatred it is your own fault, not a fault of Kishi's writing.

Time to get over it.


----------



## Erniex (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember me, you glorious mothefuckers, itsa me, l'Ernie! 


Naruto Hokage, NaruHina, children, a part 3.... I am a happy fanboy at the moment! 



I love you all, fucktards! :ignoramus


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I fucking told you guys.
> 
> EdWin.
> 
> ...



Don't compare Ed and Winry to this shit


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh so it really happend


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt is defacing the Hokage monument because he's upset that he has to share his dad with the village.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Gai was in a wheelchair for how many years? 

I guess that's his life now.  I can't believe Kishi did this to him.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I can be happy for Naru Hina(*even though it came form barely any development*)  but not THIS



 are you serious??? NaruHina literally has the best development in the entire series


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> Sakura was injected with karin and sasuke dna to get pregnant making salad acrually have the dna of all 3. So both sakura and karin are her moms.



you are a genius


----------



## Annabella (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Tsunade's making replacement arm(s) from Hashi cells.



that's good to know, it seems Naruto already has his arm fixed (under bandages) in the movie. Hopefully, Sasuke will also get his arm back at some point.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura's kid has to got to have a really bad attitude. The combined cockiness of her dad and craziness from her mom and there you go.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

evil posted an image of  a male uchiha and a female uzumaki. sasuke has another son?


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

old age hit temari like a friend


----------



## Untitled (Nov 5, 2014)

Coming out of lurking to reserve spot in legendary thread

It's finally here men, we made it. I'm proud.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

How come taunade cam heal back an arm for two characteraa using hashi cells but not heal.gai
 PIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt is defacing his dad's Hokage monument because he's upset that he has to share his dad with the village.



Dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. 

Naruto is the best dad.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto looks kinda like Obito in that scene with Bolt 


I'm mad there is no any reference to him apparently  What are Gai and Kakashi talking about?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

For god sake make the forum private it's moving to slow


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe the staff should let all the banned members in for today , or allow their dupes... i mean, it might be sad to miss it with us here in the forum, its the last chapter.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

bigger mystery what happened to Orochimaru?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

naruto is so damn ugly with shirt hair


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 5, 2014)

Back in the day I spent many a time in these prediction threads as spoilers slowly leak out. This brings me back.


----------



## Joseki (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys.


Naruto is over for real now.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt is defacing the Hokage monument because he's upset that he has to share his dad with the village.



i dont want to know why he loves his dad so much ?


----------



## kenji1104 (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's son doing the same old antics just like his old man XD


----------



## Kony (Nov 5, 2014)

Yup that ending clearly reminds me FMA's one


----------



## hinasakuino (Nov 5, 2014)

BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BBY TENTEN AND INO?


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> bigger mystery what happened to Orochimaru?



He's Sasukes side chick.


----------



## Legend777 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty satisfied with most of the designs. 

Boruto looks really cute


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, it was a long run. 

Like the way this is all ending.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Narutos son is very cute.


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt is defacing the Hokage monument because he's upset that he has to share his dad with the village.


such a cute little runt 
Thank you for all the spoilers


----------



## Ghost14 (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> So does this mean Boruto x Sarada confirmed? BoruSara?
> 
> It's a better pairing than NH, NS and SS already.



Boruto x Sarada should be SaradaBoru imho


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Godammit it, Kishimoto! First you pull a J. K. Rowling on us by having chatper 700 being a timeskip epilogue whose sole purpose is to show who ended up with whom and their children and then you announce a new manga focused on the kids of the current generation. 

At least Konohamaru became hot, so there's that.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe the staff should let all the banned members in for today , or allow their dupes... i mean, it might be sad to miss it with us here in the forum, its the last chapter.



But the Jizz dupes


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Don't compare Ed and Winry to this shit



This. Ed and Winry had an amazing, well-developed and supportive relationship that was consistently hinted at being mutual throughout the series. Naruto pairings could never.


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep getting logged out ...

Anyway, Naruto's daughter is cute. 

Sasuke looks awesome.

Also, can't wait for part 3. Seems like NF will continue for a while ....


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto and his son.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Sasuke did those things because he was being controled by the Seal of Hatred



What the fuck is this


----------



## Xero (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, I LOVE that Bolt is a prankster like Naruto was. That was my favorite part of the spoilers ^.^


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Gai was in a wheelchair for how many years?
> 
> I guess that's his life now.  I can't believe Kishi did this to him.



Gai paid the price for power beyond his capabilites. He obviously doesn't consider that a bad deal, so why should we?



Jad said:


> How come taunade cam heal back an arm for two characteraa using hashi cells but not heal.gai
> PIS!!!!!!!



She doesn't heal the arm so much as give them an organic prosthetic. For Gai she probably would have had to replace everything below the neck to make him a capable shinobi again.


----------



## Eveletta (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke and Sakura's kid has to got to have a really bad attitude. The combined cockiness of her dad and craziness from her mom and there you go.



Definitive. 
She sure is a smug, contemptuous, but smart and powerful girl.
btw... what is her name?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

So...where is Ichihime?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's son is pretty adorable, though his name sucks ass. Boruto? Seriously?  And damn I can't get over how dope Naruto and Sasuke look now.


----------



## Dommy (Nov 5, 2014)

Leaving a mark in this legendary thread. 

More than 10 years of following this manga and finally it's come to an end.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Dafuq is up with Gaaras hair thoo........


----------



## ReSuraz (Nov 5, 2014)

Joseki said:


> Guys.
> 
> 
> Naruto is over for real now.



Yeah it is.
I read ns for like 2-3 years now.
Sasuke - Sakura is what i was waiting for. And i got it.
Thanks Kishi it was a good ride.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Please allow me to leave a footprint in this legendary thread.

Not even Bleach's ending will ever be epic as this.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> old age hit temari like a friend


so i'm not the only one who thinks so after all lol.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Back in the day I spent many a time in these prediction threads as spoilers slowly leak out. This brings me back.



Yeah this takes me back to 2007 too.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 5, 2014)

The chapter is still not here. Life is not worth living. Gonna commit sudoku.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> bigger mystery what happened to Orochimaru?



I bet he went into retirement with Tsunade... 

(It's all about pairings after all... )


----------



## son_michael (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> are you serious??? NaruHina literally has the best development in the entire series



I can think of 3 scenes. The medicine scene in part 1. The flashback on the swing with Hinata staring at him and then the pain arc sacrifice and confession.

Hinata disappeared from the manga and Naruto was spending all his time with Sakura, get the fuck outta here that this was a good developed pairing. FUCK NO  

no hate on Hinata, all hate on the god awful development this pairing went through.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> What the fuck is this



That my friend is a prime example of what pairings can do to you. If you believe in them too strongly they'll mess with your head.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Please allow me to leave a footprint in this legendary thread.

Not even Bleach's ending will be epic as this.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Back in the day I spent many a time in these prediction threads as spoilers slowly leak out. This brings me back.



Yup, the lag really makes it feel like old times.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Sasuke did those things because he was being controled by the Seal of Hatred



what a load of shit you and everyone like you just can't admit that SS is a toxic fucked up paring


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> are you serious??? NaruHina literally has the best development in the entire series


No, that would be SasuNaru (if you like Battered Spouse Syndrome) or Gaaruto (if you like healthy relationships). Even The Trollkage approves of Gaaruto.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Such a great day.

Such a great chapter.

Thank you Evil. Thank you NF.

Posting in legendary thread.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasuke + Sakura = Bayonetta?  This pleases me. Also given how they look now I wonder who jumped who first.  

Goddamn Temari, what happened?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> But the Jizz dupes


not the Jizz ones


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

naruhina & sasusaku


----------



## Erniex (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Seeing the spoiler pictures made me realise with all power why Kishi avoided like hell showing us Hashirama and Mito's children: the progeny of ?berpowerful charas is fucking fail. 

No other words to describe it. 

Sasuke, you swore to restore honour of your family: having child with Sakura of all of the people in the world throws that name in perpetual state of eternal disgrace. 

Why not seppuku?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Now spoil the last panel... or Hokage Kakashi


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

only kishimoto would make sasuke leave for atonement after helping save the world.

i mean... isnt that the biggest act of atonement.

then you think... what does he have to atone for? leaving the village? murdering a shinobi who wouldve killed or possibly has killed one of his brethren for eyes? or is it the helping hand given to raikage in losing his own hand... call that being self defense


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> If you guys (Anti SasuSaku) can't connect the dots that Sasuke did those things because he was being controled by the Seal of Hatred it is your own fault, not a fault of Kishi's writing.
> 
> Time to get over it.



What the fuck am I reading? Sasuke chose his own darkness and willingly committed those actions. He was fully aware of what he was doing. Did you not see how he spoke to Gaara about darkness? Did you just forget about his revelation and the commitment he had in killing Naruto and anyone else who stood in his way? 

No matter what he still tried to kill Sakura multiple times and neglected her where he didn't care about a romantic relationship, this is why this relationship is the biggest pile of shit there is. Everything was all sorted out in one chapter and the usual "Forgive me, Sakura"...really? That's bad writing at its finest.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> What the fuck is this




Maybe "controled" was too strong of a word.  "Influenced" seems more accurate. 

Why else do you think once Sasuke let go of his hatred the seal broke? Why else do you think that once he got bitten (and woke) that he was drastically more violent/different? It wasn't just a power up, you know.


----------



## OilMagnate (Nov 5, 2014)

What the hell did Kishimoto do to Sasuke's design?

He looks horrible with that big jawline.

And Naruto looks bad with that short hair.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Boruto x Sarada should be SaradaBoru imho



Brilliant. I'm sure it'll be a beautiful, healthy relationship.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> so i'm not the only one who thinks so after all lol.



She married to a man who finds everything troublesome. What you're seeing is frustration.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

its ending guys, all aboard


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

why does iruka look older than kakashi


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Translate it please:



If you mean the little blurb about Naruto, the text is cut off


----------



## TamedTanuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank You Based Evil


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

why can't you guests go away to another forum to crash and slow to a crawl?


----------



## Erniex (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> not the Jizz ones



You allow me, right!


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 5, 2014)

Let’s have a big yay for Sakura becoming a housewife and a walking uterus instead of a strong, independent woman.


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> So Sasuke + Sakura = Bayonetta?  This pleases me. Also given how they look now I wonder who jumped who first.
> 
> Goddamn Temari, what happened?



Yeah thought so too..

For Temari.. i think Shikamaru happend


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> what a load of shit you and everyone like you just can't admit that SS is a toxic fucked up paring



Draco in Leather Pants


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

It has been a good run people.


----------



## Lapluie (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so happy. Leaving my mark here on this legendary thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> only kishimoto would make sasuke leave for atonement after helping save the world.
> 
> i mean... isnt that the biggest act of atonement.
> 
> then you think... what does he have to atone for? leaving the village? murdering a shinobi who wouldve killed or possibly has killed one of his brethren for eyes? or is it the helping hand given to raikage in losing his own hand... call that being self defense


think of it more as a way to reflect about everything that happened and get this hatred out of his system


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

It's kind of funny. 

Boruto and Sarada= Naruto x Sasuke and Naruto x Sakura; at least that's what their fans will argue. 

Nice of Kishimoto to throw them a bone.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi put in the work! 
The 7th hokage! too bad his outfits are still lame. Those colored pages are gorgeous though (especially the Sakura shot and Guyyyyyyyy)
No comment on the content since we don't know the plot...I'm screaming internally though,


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

So Boruto it is......goddamn.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

what about kankuro and team hebi/orochimaru
did kishi just not care about them?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I can think of 3 scenes. The medicine scene in part 1. The flashback on the swing with Hinata staring at him and then the pain arc sacrifice and confession.
> 
> Hinata disappeared from the manga and Naruto was spending all his time with Sakura, get the fuck outta here that this was a good developed pairing. FUCK NO
> 
> no hate on Hinata, all hate on the god awful development this pairing went through.


Exactly why all the pairings are idiotic, theres no decent development for any of them, talk about shoehorned.


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada's face resembles too much of Karin..ain't like it..


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems the story is going to continue next year.


ShadowReij said:


> *So Sasuke + Sakura = Bayonetta? * This pleases me. Also given how they look now I wonder who jumped who first.
> 
> Goddamn Temari, what happened?


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt is defacing the Hokage monument because he's upset that he has to share his dad with the village.



That's adorable



Evil said:


> Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.



SHINO?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Erniex said:


> You allow me, right!


you are the reason i said this


----------



## Lapluie (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.



That's so adorable. Thanks for all these spoilers.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2014)

Long time lurker, but I've been reading this since 02 around the same time dragonball z aired in the UK and it's nice to finally see the end of this long road even if it isn't exactly how I'd want it too be.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> She married to a man who finds everything troublesome. What you're seeing is frustration.


stress can do that to you. :ignoramus


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Shino gets panel time??


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is moving too damn fast 
Over 1000 viewer :los


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its ending guys, all aboard



Choo... choo.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

We all know why Naruto and sakura didn't end up together. elephant in the room named sasuke that sakura just couldn't get over


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Sakura ending up with Sasuke literally turns my stomach. Worst pairing in the history of manga. And by God their daughter is ugly.



my drunkness laughs at your despair.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke tossed the salad so they named her salad


----------



## Saucesano (Nov 5, 2014)

Please allow me to leave a footprint in this legendary thread. 

OT: NH FTW!!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> think of it more as a way to reflect about everything that happened and get this hatred out of his system



nah i see it he wants to sow his royal oats before returning to sakura.

karin must be pisssssssssssssssssed


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> Let?s have a big yay for Sakura becoming a housewife and a walking uterus instead of a strong, independent woman.



Yes girls, if love is strong enough, eventually you won't have to tell anyone that you walked into a door a fell down a set of stairs. The love of your hubby's best friend that is.


----------



## Tora of Fire (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter...Please.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.



How cute


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

why naruto still look like teen


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't with Salad-chan being SasuKarin child. Not even with 750ml at 12% I believe you. HAHAHSHHAHAHAHAH  STAY BITTER WORHTLESS ASS.


----------



## kenage (Nov 5, 2014)

Just wanted to contribute a bit.

Looks like everyone is pretty disappointed with the name of Naruto's boy, while most translations will write is as Boruto, the fact is that they are just trying to emulate the pronunciation of the word "Bolt", in reference to Neji's name.

Bolt maybe be as bad for a name as Boruto, but at least Kishimoto seams to consider it cool ^^


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What the fuck am I reading? Sasuke chose his own darkness and willingly committed those actions. He was fully aware of what he was doing. Did you not see how he spoke to Gaara about darkness? Did you just forget about his revelation and the commitment he had in killing Naruto and anyone else who stood in his way?
> 
> No matter what he still tried to kill Sakura multiple times and neglected her where he didn't care about a romantic relationship, this is why this relationship is the biggest pile of shit there is. Everything was all sorted out in one chapter and the usual "Forgive me, Sakura"...really? That's bad writing at its finest.




Could you post the Gaara panel for me? I'm not sure what you are referring to.  And I'm sure this is during his time with the Seal of Hatred that amplified his hated and changed him. 

You didn't see me deny that Sasuke tried to kill her, did you? No. You didn't.

But if you guys really want to believe that the Seal of Hatred had no effect on Sasuke's character then by golly gee, I'm not surprised. This is coming from the same userbase, I'm sure, that heavily denied Tobi = Obito despite all the evidence and then claimed that was terrible writing just because it didn't go the way they wanted. I'm sure the NaruSakus are crying the same thing. 

Just because you don't like the direction of the story does not mean it is "terrible" writing. Leave that description for Twilight.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.



Shino actually getting to do something? Does this mean he'll get serious screentime in Part 3? That's great, I really hope so. The one good thing to come of this so far.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> evil posted an image of  a male uchiha and a female uzumaki. sasuke has another son?



Evil corrected it to the other way around. It was a reference to Sarada/Boruto.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Posting in the most epic thread I've ever posted in in an online forum. Seriously, this manga changed my life for the better and in some points in the past couple years it was the only thing I had to look forward to. Will miss it. part 3 won't be very long and probably won't have the same effect but really glad to have been witness to this with you all. All 2000 of you.

But seriously, is Sasuke WITH Sakura or did he just lay the pipe to propagate the  uchiha line? That relationship seems twisted


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Evil

Thank you NF

Thank you everyone

Good memories were made  


But seriously why does Temari look so old?!!!!!


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

*?*

Guys, where is all this being posted from? haha i'm so confused.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> my drunkness laughs at your despair.


the amount of salt


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> We all know why Naruto and sakura didn't end up together. elephant in the room named sasuke that sakura just couldn't get over



Naruto definitely got the better woman looks/talent/emotion-wise, he had puppy love for Sakura but Hinata is wife/mother material.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Do I need another bottle. Somehow I don't think this one's enough,
Long live thathuthaku.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone please translate gai and kakashi convo?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke tossed the salad so they named her salad



Oh god.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Allow me too to leave my Mark on this legendary thread.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I can think of 3 scenes. The medicine scene in part 1. The flashback on the swing with Hinata staring at him and then the pain arc sacrifice and confession.
> 
> Hinata disappeared from the manga and Naruto was spending all his time with Sakura, get the fuck outta here that this was a good developed pairing. FUCK NO
> 
> no hate on Hinata, all hate on the god awful development this pairing went through.


Well, this is Kishimoto, why were you expecting a good romantic development in the first place, when the guy admitted he can't write it for shit 


At least admit it's cute :33 Naruto achieved all his dreams, got with someone who loved him from the very childhood, why would any fan of his be disappointed in this development?



Oh, and posting in a legendary thread


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke tossed the salad so they named her salad



I'm astonished she's not called Kakarotto.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the amount of salt



my laugh sounded like a pig on the slai?ughter. i'm too happy.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

If this is anything to compare it to 
I can't wait until ichihime or Ichiruki become canon because that will surely break the internet all over again


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol and everyone said they are 100% sure no part 3 was going to happen. Well I guess those rumors of the prologue being 6 years after the movie where true. 2+ years make them 19ish. Then another 6+ years I guess they are about 25 years old. Prime Konoha 12 here we come.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> Guys, where is all this being posted from? haha i'm so confused.


well there is the spoiler thread and Evil posts 

its hard to keep up with what Evil is saying though, the forum is slow and the thread is moving too fast


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke & Sakura are together. They got together after his atonement journey (maybe before but the "next time" indicates he just left with a promise and they made it official when he came home).

He was on a mission in 700, it looks like?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Bolt called Konohamaru Sensei, but it appears that Shino is Bolt's teacher so it's probably a relationship like Naruto - Konohamaru had.



SHINO-SENSEI

FUUUUCCCKKK


YEAAAAH

  I CAN'T HOLD ALL THESE FEELİNGSSSSS


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Here we are...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, in terms of pairings, I feel bad for those who didn't see it coming, but we told you so. 

The glasses really did throw me off for about a second, though.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh god.



with sakura you dirty person


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

If I were a psychiatrist, some of this shit would be interesting. There's some legitimate, full-blown delusion going on.

Anyway, it's been a fun ride. Whew.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Milady1 said:


> Thank you Evil
> 
> Thank you NF
> 
> ...



Depends on how many years passed.
Could very well already be in her 30's.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

So when can we expect translations? A couple of hours or what?


So...ChojixKarui was true!


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> only kishimoto would make sasuke leave for atonement after helping save the world.
> 
> i mean... isnt that the biggest act of atonement.
> 
> then you think... what does he have to atone for? leaving the village? murdering a shinobi who wouldve killed or possibly has killed one of his brethren for eyes? or is it the helping hand given to raikage in losing his own hand... call that being self defense


Planning on destroying Konoha? Trying to murder Naruto and all of the Kages? Battling all of the Kages to the death at the Kage Summit? Trying to murder Sakura? Kakashi? Naruto? Kidnapping Killer Bee, delivering him to Obito and almost helping ending the world?

*Shut the fuck up!*


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG that's a lot of Anko.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Shino as teacher. Sounds great.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> my laugh sounded like a pig on the slai?ughter. i'm too happy.


im having a hard time processing everything

i want to read many things at once, check many places, and im happy and sad at the same time, its ending after all


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Lol and everyone said they are 100% sure no part 3 was going to happen. Well I guess those rumors of the prologue being 6 years after the movie where true. 2+ years make them 19ish. Then another 6+ years I guess they are about 25 years old. Prime Konoha 12 here we come.


Implying that's good.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the full chapter. We have seen only 5-6 pages, the most important ones.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji's kid.  And I guess Ino and Sai's kid?  Holy shit.


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

In Fairytail I want Gray to get with Juvian.

Overall, I'm glad my ship won xD But I don't like the way Naruto and Hinata's daughter looks. She needs to ditch the whiskers.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Can someone please translate gai and kakashi convo?



They are talking about Burritos and Salads


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

ANKO WTF.

SaixIno???
KaruixCHouji???


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and that black chick ?

The fuck, how random is that ?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

The f... Ino  had a kid with Sai?! 

Why did a beauty like Ino have to have an ugly kid like that with Sai?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Just ready for this chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

ia have no idea what you peope are sayingat the lmoment.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit. Karui and Chouji really did get together.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke tossed the salad so they named her salad





Last Rose of Summer said:


> I'm astonished she's not called *Kaka*rotto.


i see that you did there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

firedragonde said:


> Yeah thought so too..
> 
> For Temari.. i think Shikamaru happend


Shit, either she's stressed, or they just don't sleep.


Gunners said:


> It's kind of funny.
> 
> Boruto and Sarada= Naruto x Sasuke and Naruto x Sakura; at least that's what their fans will argue.
> 
> Nice of Kishimoto to throw them a bone.


Little Burrito is going to have a hard time with that fucking fire cracker so good luck with that.


AoshiKun said:


> It seems the story is going to continue next year.


Well at least we know she'll kick a whole lot of ass. 


Luiz said:


> Choo... choo.


Ha! I feel nothing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Anko. Got so fat. 



Addy said:


> with sakura you dirty person


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

it seems sasuke's kid is not at the same school as the rest. poor girl, no wonder she is bitchy :ignoramus


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Choji x Karui
Ino x Sai

I'm going to vomit at these designs lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

What is this, Xavier's School For Gifted Youngsters?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> So when can we expect translations? A couple of hours or what?
> 
> 
> 
> So...ChojixKarui was true!



so much ugliness. or maybe i'm not seeing correctly at this point.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Can someone please translate gai and kakashi convo?



wheelchair Gai confirmed...


please bottle your tears and mail them to PO Box 4412, *Salt* Lake city, UT.


----------



## sagroth (Nov 5, 2014)

I think for once someone can use the infamous Ando line "It's over, we won" without irony.


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> So when can we expect translations? A couple of hours or what?
> 
> 
> 
> So...ChojixKarui was true!



What the F***


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well there is the spoiler thread and Evil posts
> 
> its hard to keep up with what Evil is saying though, the forum is slow and the thread is moving too fast




OH okay thanks much. LOL
i'll try to work my way through the lag and make it to that thread.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> In Fairytail I want Gray to get with Juvian.
> 
> Overall, I'm glad my ship won xD But I don't like the way Naruto and Hinata's daughter looks. She needs to ditch the whiskers.



THIS WILL BE CANON.

I called NaruHina back in 2006.  Gray x Juvia will be canon too MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## maymay (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil , where are you? is all real????


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Cant wait for the movie and the spin off....  i feel that one day we will all be here back with Naruto... either part 3 or a sequel with Naruto kids doing their stuff and Sasuke kids doing stuff also.

DBZ... with gohan aka baruto ... future trunks ( sasuke future kid )


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Choji x Karui = Precious


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai got the hottest Konoha 11 chick in the end ?

Lol, wtf ?


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Karui
that's so.................random


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does the girl in the library
A. look like Karin?
and
B. have glasses?



Her dad is Sasuke and she has glasses



Is Sasuke the last sharingan user?


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> So...ChojixKarui was true!


Who the Heck did Sai marry to give his kid that hair colour and those eyes?! It can't be Ino.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuouji x Karui!??


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Those kids are fucking hideous holy shit


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Omg the new generation, these kids they look, hmm interesting...


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, is that FAT ANKO????


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

darkap89 said:


> Choji x Karui
> Ino x Sai
> 
> I'm going to vomit at these designs lol


The designs mirror the couples, absolutely awful.


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 5, 2014)

ChoujixKarui. I did NOT see that coming.

Also big congrats to NH/SS victory.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Implying that's good.



I rather have a spin off series of something I love to periodically read rather than try an invest another 15 years into a major series.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai's kid.... monstrosity


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil da muthafuckin God. All Hail.

[YOUTUBE]HgzGwKwLmgM[/YOUTUBE]

You got these cats praying for Sasuke and Sakura's kid to be Karin's.  


Also, am I the only one who finds it extremely cool that Shino is Boruto's sensei? Holy shit thats genius.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji/Karui is super random but the kid is adorable. 

Saino child, though


----------



## CHEH (Nov 5, 2014)

AWW This is so damn CUTE.
NARUTOOOOO HOKAGE!!!! YES!!!!
WTF IS  LEE, TENTEN, KIBA


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Chouji's kid.  And I guess Ino and Sai's kid?  Holy shit.



Ino fucked Sai.... that god damn lucky shit


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so fat          XD


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

ChoujixKarui? Most random shit ever.
And is that a fatass Anko? HOLY SHIT


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Sai got the hottest Konoha 11 chick in the end ?
> 
> Lol, wtf ?



Seems like Ino went for someone who looked like Sasuke since Sakura already took care of the original.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko got fat. 

Sai tapped Ino. 

Karui tapped Chouji.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

WTF INO'S KID

WTF IS THIS

FFS


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> THIS WILL BE CANON.
> 
> I called NaruHina back in 2006.  Gray x Juvia will be canon too MARK MY WORDS.


Lol, Gray x Juvia is really damn obvious though xD I mean Mashima pretty much tease it to no limits.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Man some of these kids need to get burned with fire. I hope Sasuke's Amaterasu got a buff because this needs something special to destroy it lol.


----------



## elinra (Nov 5, 2014)

chouji and karui   
but they daughter is cute

ino and sai's kid tho.....poor kid


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2014)

Hinata looks awesome!


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone PM me a link to the spoiler thread ;-; i can't find it


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> OMG that's a lot of Anko.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, Choji is a fucking G. 

WTF HAPPENED TO ANKO?!


----------



## Near67 (Nov 5, 2014)

SAI X INO???!

*HEART ATTACK*

Didn't expect choji x karui. 
Came out of nowehere xD


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai and Inos child  

What a beauty


----------



## Panaema (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai and Ino probably bonded over their godawful fashion sense.  So many panels wasted on kids..


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> so much ugliness. or maybe i'm not seeing correctly at this point.



Ah, don't be mean! 



Yuna said:


> Who the Heck did Sai marry to give his kid that hair colour and those eyes?! It can't be Ino.



I have no idea. I was wondering the same thing. 



Geg said:


> Those kids are fucking hideous holy shit



They really are.


----------



## orochipein (Nov 5, 2014)

ChoujixKarui is canon?!! Sure, the ghetto girl loves some fat cock


----------



## hinasakuino (Nov 5, 2014)

INO/SAI IS ONE OF MY FAVE CRACK PAIRINGS HOLY SHIT DON'T FUCK WITH ME

awwwwww the karui/chouji kid is adorable. it's nice to see inoshikachou babies.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> ChoujixKarui? Most random shit ever.
> And is that a fatass Anko? HOLY SHIT



Sad thing is we all get fat eventually. Such a sad life


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino and Sai child's though ....


----------



## Elias (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugly children. I wonder if Gaara is still forever alone.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)

CHEH said:


> WTF IS  LEE, TENTEN, KIBA



Yeah, I'm wondering too.

Evil?


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> why naruto still look like teen


To everyone who keeps asking this:
Why did Kushina look younger than Minato? Because the Uzumaki are known for their longevity. It stands to reason that they would also age very slowly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai x Ino doesn't surprise me.

Sasuke is taken so Ino went for the inferior version. 

Sai even copied Sasuke's hairdo to seduce her.


----------



## Kyosuke (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji X Karui's daughter so cute! I want to pinch her XD


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2014)

fat Anko as a teacher? Sai and Ino had a baby? how the fuck did that happen and who is the random ass black girl?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

PROCESS OF ELIMINATION:

Tenten,Lee,Shino and Kiba.

Pick your fantasy.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

sai doesn't like penis? 


lol wow


chiji likes chocolate


----------



## Uruboros (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh my god Chouji and Karui's kid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is Gaara's spawn? Kiba's? I hope they don't have fugly children.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko no what happened to you?


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Ino's children are gross ... 

Wow ... Kishi destroyed them.

Would have been better if it was Ino and Chouji while Bee and Darui or something ...


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishimoto you fucking madman. 

This is like Babbys First Naruto fanfic, SS, NH, ST, SI and then random as fuck pairs haha.


----------



## xanxus987 (Nov 5, 2014)

any pic for orochimaru, plz


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Saino child, though


I think I'm most upset about this couple/child, in the end. Wtf? Ino had turned into such a beauty (strong and smart too), and This is the brat she gets? Why couldn't she get with Kiba and have a wild good-looking kid?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't translate the whole page, some stuff doesn't make much sense without context, but a few key points:

-Anko is their academy teacher
-Chouji's daughter's name seems to be Chouchou
-On the edge of the prior page, there's another name that looks something like Shinatai/Shinadai/something like that. Can't read it without the full page, but it seems to be the name of Sai and Ino's kid.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji got with Karui. 

She got with him because he's the only dude that can hold her down.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

all these kids are adorable, stop being so bitter.


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Ino's children are gross ... 

Wow ... Kishi destroyed them.

Would have been better if it was Ino and Chouji while Bee and Darui or something ...


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Lol, Gray x Juvia is really damn obvious though xD I mean Mashima pretty much tease it to no limits.



NaruHina was obvious too. 

Honestly, people who didn't see it were just reading the manga wrong.  Understandable.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuck Sai/Ino but at least InoShikaChou next gen are together.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Could you post the Gaara panel for me? I'm not sure what you are referring to.  And I'm sure this is during his time with the Seal of Hatred that amplified his hated and changed him.
> 
> You didn't see me deny that Sasuke tried to kill her, did you? No. You didn't.
> 
> ...



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Sasuke always knew what he was doing. You act like he was possessed for the entirety of the manga where in reality he allowed himself to distance himself from others and gain more hatred. He willingly wanted to accomplish this and the actions then came after it. Even after witnessing the war he made up his mind on the direction he wanted to take. Don't blame it on some outside entity to justify Sasuke's actions.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

why did Ino's child have his father's skin?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh wait no, it's "Shikatai" I think. So that's Shikamaru's son's name


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet Lee x Tenten


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

I knew Sai would get with Ino, tbh. Since Sasuke gets with Sakura.

Kishi is predictable. Save for Chouji x Karui


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ls0IE8uPp4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

yoooo so only kankro and gaaraa don't have kids?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko ate Orochimaru


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

So _everyone_ gets married and has children, even Sasuke. What a cheesy and shallow ending. This is fanfic.

698 should've been the last chap, perfect ending.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 5, 2014)

SCREAMING A BIT


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto fucked Anko up soo bad he made her depressed ice cream eating teacher lol. How did she ever get picked as one of Orochimaru's finest.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Those kids are fucking hideous holy shit



I said the same thing.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Kishimoto you fucking madman.
> 
> This is like Babbys First Naruto fanfic, SS, NH, ST, SI and then random as fuck pairs haha.



NH and ST are the only ones NOT "random as fuck"


----------



## Yozora (Nov 5, 2014)

Still waiting for my damn chapters and wow Hinata is hot as hell.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Sai got the hottest Konoha 11 chick in the end ?
> 
> Lol, wtf ?



Excuse me, sai didn't get with hinata 

Seriously though NH seems to be the only healthy relationship.  Temari looks like she made a terrible mistake. Sasuke laid the pipe then bounced and is now an absentee father. Chouji and kauri have nothing in common and they made a sweet mulatto baby that looks more like chocolate than an actual person. Sai got with ino because he can straight up lie to her face and call her beautiful and she's still likely pining after Sasuke. Seriously, how many affairs are going on here?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

Those children must be Orochimaru's new mutations. I mean...good grief.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

The most interesting pairing in this manga is probably ChoujixKarui

I already dig it


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THIS GOT RANDOM LOL


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sakura being a housewife.

didn't see that coming


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm excited for the last two chapters. The whole spread of the character designs made me really happy. I will admit, it's nice seeing panels of Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesus Christ we got Monster High Ninja version.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to know why Sasuke has a child who wears glasses.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> why did Ino's child have his father's skin?



You mean his father's skin condition...


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesus christ bayoneta was the only one who ended up looking good. Dem sauce genes


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I bet Lee x Tenten


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Put it back inside Mugen Tsukiyomi please....


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 5, 2014)

is there a new kid Kyuubi?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, too many random pairings  That's like something I used to read on fanfiction.net when I was 13 


Oh, Kishi and his cheesiness.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I think I'm most upset about this couple/child, in the end. Wtf? Ino had turned into such a beauty (strong and smart too), and This is the brat she gets? Why couldn't she get with Kiba and have a wild good-looking kid?



Kishimoto more than likely did what he did on purpose. In series, Sai is supposed to be an attractive character which is why Ino fantasised about him and Sasuke quibbling over her. 

It wouldn't have been difficult for Kishimoto to create your typically bishie youth by using the features of Sai and Ino. However, he probably went down this route because he finds the irony funny.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Couples that made sense and had development
NaruSaku
SasuKarin
ShikaTema

Couples that lack one or both or simply had no development
every canonical pairing Kishi decided to go with


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

ChoujixKarui's kid will be a hit when she gets older. 

She'll lose all that weight, let her hair down and still had some added fat cells. When she's 16 you better believe those Konoha kids want to be messing around.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji's daughter looks like a cabbage patch kid. 

Seriously, wtf ?


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Nov 5, 2014)

Leaving my mark on this historic thread! It's been a good ride, people! May Naruto live on forever! May NH live on forever!! May all other pairings minus SasuSaku live on forever! thank you, Kishi!


----------



## Yuna (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> sai doesn't like penis?


Sai and Kiba ended up together (Kiba's never ever shown any interest in girls in the manga, as far as I can recall) and Ino was their surrogate. Makes much more sense than Sai x Ino based on a single scene they shared where Sai lied about Ino being beautiful.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> NaruHina was obvious too.
> 
> Honestly, people who didn't see it were just reading the manga wrong.  Understandable.



Yep. Agreed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Karui - Fat and Flat.

No.That was rude.Pardon me.Still random as fuck.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter is the only decent looking kid.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Couples that made sense and had development
NaruSaku
SasuKarin
ShikaTema

Couples that lack one or the other or both
every canonical pairing Kishi decided to go with except for ShikaTema


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd be telling Ino and Sai  to never send me to school if I looked like that.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I want to know why Sasuke has a child who wears glasses.



bookworm and wants to impress her pappy. did you see how serious sasuke looked? XD


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Guuuuys  wheres all this stuff being posted?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Anko ate Orochimaru



  

Poor Anko, what Kishi did to her!  

She used to be a gorgeous girl though...


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

The fuck is this. ChojixKarui really did happen.:sanji

I'm betting her name is Precious.

Just occured to me SaixIno happened. Lovely. She couldn't have the real Sasuke, so it's a nice consolation to have his clone.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai's kid is a member of the living dead. That Choo-choo train better watch out or she'll have her brains eaten one day.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

I want the chapter already.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> I'm excited for the last two chapters. The whole spread of the character designs made me really happy. I will admit, it's nice seeing panels of Sasuke and Sakura.



lol

I'd like to see panels of Sasuke and Sakura TOGETHER.

Unlike the SS shippers, I still do not see the connection and will not until he does something suggesting he likes and wants her.  A forehead poke is just another torturous tease that reminds me of this

[YOUTUBE]QZuOKUrwoys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chouji got with Karui.
> 
> She got with him because he's the only dude that can hold her down.



Keep spitting truth my man


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

A bit disappointed that Shika's kid looks basically exactly like him.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys can hate all you want but as a child of mixed race (white and Black) I find Chouji and Karui's kid to be absolutely adorable.  

SaiIno is obvious considering she wanted the Sauce D so bad,  Look at ShikaTem's kid tho. 

Already the boss of the next generation.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Sasuke always knew what he was doing. You act like he was possessed for the entirety of the manga where in reality he allowed himself to distance himself from others and gain more hatred. He willingly wanted to accomplish this and the actions then came after it. Even after witnessing the war he made up his mind on the direction he wanted to take. Don't blame it on some outside entity to justify Sasuke's actions.



I knew it would be during the time where he still had the Seal.

I never once implied that he was "possessed through the entire manga". Stop seeing content in my posts that simply isn't there. I said that the Seal of Hatred fed off his hatred, amplified it and turned him into what he became.

There is a reason Kishi instantly made Sasuke a different person once he woke with the Seal and why he changed, once again, when the Seal was finally broken.

But I can't convince you, so oh well.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi you couldnt have just made Choji have a son instead huh ? SMH lol. At least we have Raikage n Killer Bee lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Jesus christ bayoneta was the only one who ended up looking good. Dem sauce genes


she will be a sexy Uchiha woman, i can feel it 

and she got Naruto's son who is cute as hell, they will make a great couple


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh wait I just noticed that the Sai/Ino kid is named too

So the names are:
Shikatai
Chouchou
Inojin


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji's daughter looks like a cabbage patch kid. 

Seriously, wtf ?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

You know i can almost picture Kishimoto and his editors drunk as F*** with this dartboard with the name of the main caracters not counting "Naruto Hinata Sauce and Sakura" and yeah you guys know where im going with this.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe glasses are kind of inderect pun from Kishi on sharingan and Uchihas having good eyes and shit? 



With all these random pairings, I don't see Kakashi and Anko. Damn


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's kid is literally the only normal looking kid so far.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm guessing this happened and the rest is history


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

choji kid is okay.... but that ino kid with sai is horrible


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's daughter is the only decent looking kid.



Sasuke used some Izanagi on her. 

I still can't get over Boruto wtf is Kishi smoking?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2014)

these new kids might just ruin the finale for me. what was Kishi thinking?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Oh wait I just noticed that the Sai/Ino kid is named too
> 
> So the names are:
> Shikatai
> ...



New Ino-Shika-Cho team? :amazed


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

There has been no progress or happy ending if a regular kid has to walk around wielding swords.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> bookworm and wants to impress her pappy. did you see how serious sasuke looked? XD


man Sasuke might be a hardcore dad if he followed Fugaku's footsteps


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Oh wait I just noticed that the Sai/Ino kid is named too
> 
> So the names are:
> Shikatai
> ...



The InoShikaChou formation lives on.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I want the chapter already.



me too 

wonder what sasuke is surprised about?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she will be a sexy Uchiha woman, i can feel it
> 
> and she got Naruto's son who is cute as hell,* they will make a great couple*





Let's bet on the futur pairings already!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, one thing is certain already. Bolt has a far better fashion sense than his dad. No orange blight with him, just classy black and red.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Couples that made sense and had development
> NaruSaku
> SasuKarin
> ShikaTema
> ...


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

kishi didn't even try with ino and sai's kid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> There has been no progress or happy ending if a regular kid has to walk around wielding swords.



War doesn't have to be rampant to practice swordsmanship.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Couples that made NO sense and had development
> *NaruSaku
> SasuKarin*



Fixed. No bro , aside from ShikaTema, the rest were your delusions , stay pissed.

Naruhina canon

Sasusaku canon

Shikatem, so canon.

Narusaku? Never was possible , Kishi trolled you and ya feel for it. 


Just enjoy ShikaTem


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

As if it could not get any more predictable  Sasukes child and Narutos will probably end up together


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> There has been no progress or happy ending if a regular kid has to walk around wielding swords.



TenTen is upset because her weapon shop isn't very profitable because it's so peaceful.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke needs a boy called Itachi...


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuck, SaiIno is literally "getting the consolation prize", she went for the closest Sasuke replacement she could find.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i cant get over Ino's kid

Kishi could have given it a normal skin and changed the eye/hair

unless he chose the main thing that makes him really different from Sasuke, his skin


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm telling you these two are next


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe that's anko's kid?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Sasuke needs a boy called Itachi...



Nah I think it's good that he had a girl.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, Sai's kid is disturbing looking.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee has a kid. Please tell me he does


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Those kids. Anko.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

What I would love is if on the very last page we saw a picture of the Shinju with Madara standing in front of it laughing at Naruto and Sasuke hanging down like fruits from a branch. Would be so fucking funny.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Baby inflation in Konoha I see. 

Also two girls in new T10. First time in manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

I really would love to know how Kishi came up with ChoujixKarui.

Not even joking.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so evil, where does sasuke and saura live? in the woods?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I know why the wars in Narutoverse need to happn regulary: it helps the natural selection, just compare:



Best generation ever.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusaku


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol, Ino and Sai?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why did Kishi have to pair everyone with somebody? Naruto, Sasuke, Hinata, and Sakura should've been it. This just reeks of garbage.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Am i the only one who is glad that Sasukes child looks like his dad but not his mother ?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> TenTen is upset because her weapon shop isn't very profitable because it's so peaceful.



Is she married to Lee? Or is his humpback baby with someone else?


----------



## DonutHero (Nov 5, 2014)

Lmao, Naluto's children both look fucking ugly as fuck. Why would Kishi give them whiskers? Sasuke's girl look so much better than those freaks of nature


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

I wanna know if the seniors had any kids like Tsunade, Raikage, Mizukage etc

It's like that generation has totally been skipped of kids


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, Kakashi and Gai. Almost old farts 



Kusanagi said:


> Am i the only one who is glad that Sasukes child looks like his dad but not his mother ?



I think green eyes would be an icing on a cake. Sakura's eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the greatest day of this forum ever so much hype, an the chapter isnt even out


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

wait does shika have a boy or a girl?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Please tell me Shikamaru and Temari have an older child that is not a total Shikamaru clone just like Shikaku. Surely those two found their way to each other before effin Karui and Chouji did.


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a matter of simple logic.

Sai X Ino -- the only two Ninjas in the WORLD known to pretty much always bare their midriffs

Chouji x Karui --  works for Karui a little well-placed baika-no-jutsu can go a long way for a sister.  works for Chouji, because you KNOW he loves him some chocolate.

Kishi's reasoning on both pairings, guarantee


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so evil, where does sasuke and saura live? in the woods?



A cave. He hit her over the head cave-man style and resumed his hobo ways.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Lee has a kid. Please tell me he does



Please!!

With Tenten!?

A Girl please.
Tentens hairbuns with lee's bushy brows and eyes.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

...So what the Konoha rookies all made a pact to fuck and get their spouses pregnant at teh same time...? Kinda creepy.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Am i the only one who is glad that Sasukes child looks like his dad but not his mother ?



Yeah I like salad too.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Nah I think it's good that he had a girl.



Naruto's son is gonna be smashing Sasuke's daughter's naughty bits in a few years, finally proving Uzumaki's dominance over Uchiha.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


>




Is this legit?  This looks like OC's pulled from deviantart


----------



## Panaema (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't mind the pairings (karin/suigetsu would be cute but I doubt they'll reappear at this point) but whyyyy do all of them have to produce some offspring? can't they just have fun like normal people?!


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyone's having kids so Kishi can write part 3/short stories based off children again. That's why he's forcing all this crap


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Nov 5, 2014)

Karui and Chouji? Did Kishi pick names out of a fucking hat for that? She's a little cutie, though.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, Kakashi and Gai. Almost old farts



Dey Could of been the Sannin if Asuma Stayed alive. They just have Kurenai now


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i think its good Sasuke had a girl because its basically Sasuko, and little Naruto manages to stay with her. Its what the main story would have been after all


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Weren't Karui and Choji in the same Team during the War?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Now I know why the wars in Narutoverse need to happn regulary: it helps the natural selection, just compare:
> 
> 
> 
> Best generation ever.



Asuma & Genma so fucking G!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

"Boruto is an idiot." lmao.


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Please tell me Shikamaru and Temari have an older child that is not a total Shikamaru clone just like Shikaku. Surely those two found their way to each other before effin Karui and Chouji did.



That's what i'm hoping for x__x


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

WTF happened to Anko. I understand gaining a few, but damn it looks like she ate her younger self. 

:thisshit


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's daughter is the only decent looking kid.



As I said Bayonetta is the only one with the good looks ahahaha She's got a bit of the sauce in her 

she gonna look good when she is older


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

Overkill Kishi,overkill...


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 5, 2014)

QUEEN BAYONETTA

let me stan ha in 2015


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> A cave. He hit her over the head cave-man style and resumed his hobo ways.



seems so. 

wonder if there is another child or this is it?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> ...So what the Konoha rookies all made a pact to fuck and get their spouses pregnant at teh same time...? Kinda creepy.



Havent you heard the latest thing with these kids these days entering group pregnancy pacts is an actual thing in the world. smh


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

must be mating season during times of peace.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd laugh pretty hard if the next kid that gets revealed is Yamato's / looks like Yamato. Don't show him or what happened to him for forever, here's his ugly ass kid that he had with Samui.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Weren't Karui and Choji in the same Team during the War?



Nope.Short and Mid Range.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Weren't Karui and Choji in the same Team during the War?



No they weren't. Karui was with Kiba, Ino, Shino and Hana. Chouji was with Gaara, Temari and Shikamaru until Team 10 reformed to fight Asuma and the Ginkaku brothers.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think its good Sasuke had a girl because its basically Sasuko, and little Naruto manages to stay with her. Its what the main story would have been after all



If Sasuke had a boy, the short series would be guaranteed to replicate the same relationship between Naruto and Sasuke into those kids, with the parallels and all that jazz.

Chouji and Karui is random as fuck. Here's hoping Omoi banged Samui


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> you are a genius





Golden Witch said:


> Please!!
> 
> With Tenten!?
> 
> ...



Part 3 Gaiden short story needs to have a mini Lee!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Am i the only one who is glad that Sasukes child looks like his dad but not his mother ?


not. I was really scared of the pink hair


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

>foreshadowing


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

WT said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ls0IE8uPp4g[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]yG8_tTImLdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you all see the stuff Saiyan Island just posted for the Last? They think it's fanart, but I'm pretty sure with the new spoilers, it's legit. Boruto and Himawari are in there, and it's just too close to be faked. And hey, Kurenai is there! I thought we had forgotten about her way back when Asuma died.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

What if Anko is just pregnant thus gained weight?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh shit. Do you think Evil could have meant that Sasuke had a Uchiha Girl and a Uzumaki Boy. Sasuke you dog you...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

This all too much for me to process.

With all these pics I thought the chapter would be out by now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

The ChoujiKarui kid is cute. She has Karui's eyes. 

Looks like Sai and Ino though? Not Lee?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> If Sasuke had a boy, the short series would be guaranteed to replicate the same relationship between Naruto and Sasuke into those kids, with the parallels and all that jazz.
> 
> Chouji and Karui is random as fuck. Here's hoping Omoi banged Samui


exacly, now that they can fuck and have a child, the curse is gone


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> >foreshadowing



She mated with skinny choji and woke up to a fat choji. Ahahaha.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko ate Orochimaru to make sure he never returns. :sanji


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Panaema said:


> Don't mind the pairings (karin/suigetsu would be cute but I doubt they'll reappear at this point) but whyyyy do all of them have to produce some offspring? can't they just have fun like normal people?!


"Normal" people get married and have kids.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. Do you think Evil could have meant that Sasuke had a Uchiha Girl and a Uzumaki Boy. Sasuke you dog you...



Rebuilding the Uchiha.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Jesus christ bayoneta was the only one who ended up looking good. Dem sauce genes


Damn straight. 


Super Chief said:


> Couples that made sense and had development
> NaruSaku
> SasuKarin


No they never did, ever. 


Jeαnne said:


> she will be a sexy Uchiha woman, i can feel it
> 
> and she got Naruto's son who is cute as hell, they will make a great couple


Bayonetta or Ceresita is going to have that poor boy so whooped. 


Max Thunder said:


> Sasuke needs a boy called Itachi...


Yeah, where's Itachi?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish they'd just leak the entirety of chapter 700. Want to see all of it!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone who can read/speak the language confirm this analogy?

Kirabi : Killer B
Boruto : Bolt


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Guy is confirmed to be out of commission forever.



Fruit Monger said:


> Can someone who can read/speak the language confirm this analogy?
> 
> Kirabi : Killer B
> Boruto : Bolt


What do you mean analogy? There is nothing to translate. The left hand side is simply how they pronounce english words on the right.


----------



## Wado (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta pay respect where respect is due:

Even though my interest in Naruto went downhill pretty fast in the last year, I still followed it to the end.

It was fun seeing this story come to this point, thanks for all the good times!


----------



## Blaizen (Nov 5, 2014)

What a ride. I can't believe we are finally here. I started reading this manga in 2006.  I am a long time lurker and sometime poster. I will leave this post here and I am glad that I got to post in this historic thread. lets see where the future takes us now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> >foreshadowing



Chouji - Dark.
Nah.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> There has been no progress or happy ending if a regular kid has to walk around wielding swords.



I don't know if this has been said already....but there is no way, genetically speaking that that is sai's kid. orange hair? Ino has yellow hair and would need someone with red hair in the genes to get a kid like that (not irl, ofc, but in the manga world  this makes sense)What clan is famous for its red hair? And who is the only known male survivor of that clan? If this was a seinen, that would be narutos illegitimate love child with ino.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2014)

Former Gokage just sit around and hit the liquor now days like bros.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Anko ate Orochimaru to make sure he never returns. :sanji



She's actually an Akamichi, and she only just discovered it.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko ate too much dango.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rebuilding the Uchiha.



You know in the alt reality Sasuke was a player. Lol He aint a player he just crush alot......No "pun" intended.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> >foreshadowing



Choji though?

Granted he was never hideous, but this came out of fucking nowhere.



Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]yG8_tTImLdM[/YOUTUBE]



So good.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

There are too much girls.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahh, right my mistake , guess they weren't part of the same squad.

@Arya: Holy shit , Kishi. 

Dat new Era Ino-Shika-Cho doe.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh god, just noticed...imagine if they show Obito and Rin's kid in the afterlife


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh gosh, now to see what Kishi made of Mei.


----------



## falconzx (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I don't know if this has been said already....but there is no way, genetically speaking that that is sai's kid. orange hair? Ino has yellow hair and would need someone with red hair in the genes to get a kid like that (not irl, ofc, but in the manga world  this makes sense)What clan is famous for its red hair? And who is the only known male survivor of that clan? If this was a seinen, that would be narutos illegitimate love child with ino.



Are you trying to find hair color logic in a manga ?

Was there ever a blonde Senju ?


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. Do you think Evil could have meant that Sasuke had a Uchiha Girl and a Uzumaki Boy. Sasuke you dog you...



This better be true. Ninja needs to resurrect his clan somehow.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

this reminds me of a fan fic i've read.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2014)

There's a reason why Kishimoto's manga shouldn't be in colour. chapter 700.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So Guy is confirmed to be out of commission forever.



Nope. gais manliness still outweighs all these other chumps, exception of garuto. He could still bust out 8 gates and take anyone in the naruverse  with the exception of naruto and Sasuke. The guy went toe to toe with juubi Madura and rotfl stomped for goodness sakes


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Oh god, just noticed...imagine if they show Obito and Rin's kid in the afterlife



Uhmm, aren't they like 13 there?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, where's Itachi?



can you recreate god?


----------



## Gortef (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet jesus those spoiler pics!



Hinata and Himawari are so god damn lovely 
Naruto and Boruto are indeed like father and son.

The rest of the gang look good too... but Anko wtf  I guess she really liked eating.
And Gaara became a gentleman.

Oh boy what a ride this has been. I can't lie, I'm really happy for Naruto and Hinata to end up together. That's the best end there is.

Honestly I can't wait for those short stories. I really hope there will be more too.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]yG8_tTImLdM[/YOUTUBE]




The feels are real


----------



## lynxie (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> ...So what the Konoha rookies all made a pact to fuck and get their spouses pregnant at teh same time...? Kinda creepy.



Actually it makes a lot of sense.
Babyboom happens a lot after a war.

Also on my work, all my colleagues got kids around the same time (the ones who have a relationship ) 
I guess when you hear someone wants a kid, or is pregnant it make people around them think, or something.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Uhmm, aren't they like 13 there?



People age, as if Kishi needs a reason for them to not age


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2014)

what happened to Anko?!? and where's Yamato


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> As I said Bayonetta is the only one with the good looks ahahaha She's got a bit of the sauce in her
> 
> she gonna look good when she is older



Boruto is sooooooo fucked.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

D4truf said:


> This better be true. Ninja needs to resurrect his clan somehow.



Only Sakura's Failovaries could produce a child with the strongest Uchiha ever that needs Classes lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Man kishi better have made Killer Bee Fuck some sexy ass white Ninja from Konoha to make up for this Choji x Karui shit lol


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> She mated with skinny choji and woke up to a fat choji. Ahahaha.



She'll just have to work hard each night to make him skinny again.



Golden Witch said:


> Oh gosh, now to see what Kishi made of Mei.



Mei is together with Gaara. She always liked them young and Kakashi ended up with Samui.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Nope. gais manliness still outweighs all these other chumps, exception of garuto. He could still bust out 8 gates and take anyone in the naruverse  with the exception of naruto and Sasuke. The guy went toe to toe with juubi Madura and rotfl stomped for goodness sakes



Are you serious? 

His fighting days look done and done. Unfortunately.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Oh gosh, now to see what Kishi made of Mei.



I'm hoping she's with Kakashi. They would make a great couple.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess it's pairings here, pairings there, pairings everywhere in the last chapter!


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Oh gosh, now to see what Kishi made of Mei.



Some boy called Chojuro got really lucky.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

From what I understand of translations, Salad-chan seems to have a tsundere crush on Bolt.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

starr said:


> what happened to Anko?!? and where's Yamato



Every character who doesn't appear in 700 was eaten by Anko.


----------



## Awaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Fck! I've wasted years of my life reading this crap! For me the manga ends at 698. I don't need this J. K. Rowling bullshit!!! 

And Kishi is the biggest chauvinist ever. Japanese government pay him lots of money for this crappy ending to encourage not reproducing Japanese people to have children.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if Tsunade still looks the same after all these years. If that?s the case she?ll probably look younger than Temari.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> She'll just have to work hard each night to make him skinny again.
> 
> 
> 
> Mei is together with Gaara. She always liked them young and Kakashi ended up with Samui.



Sorry man. Karui died by being crushed  I wish I wasn't the one to tell you.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Some boy called Chojuro got really lucky.



That's Rokudaime Mizukage to you buddy.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

that kid became mizukage


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Man kishi better have made Killer Bee Fuck some sexy ass white Ninja from Konoha to make up for this Choji x Karui shit lol



Samui.


FUCK.
This would be perfect for Mabui x Bee.


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, does shikatema have a girl child????


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

xXHancockXx said:


> I wonder if Tsunade still looks the same after all these years. If that?s the case she?ll probably look younger than Temari.



Apparently she does. Atleast from the little piece of her we see in that spoiler pic.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi deserves a family too...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

^
Yeah, it seems so.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

All of that work to never lose to Sakura... and Ino ends up with off brand Sasuke and a shitty looking kid.  Why you gotta do Ino like that Kishi ? Couldn't she have been a badass solo kunoichi? I feel like he dumped Sai on Ino and Karui on Choji just to shoehorn next gen T10.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Panaema said:


> Don't mind the pairings (karin/suigetsu would be cute but I doubt they'll reappear at this point) but whyyyy do all of them have to produce some offspring? can't they just have fun like normal people?!


It's a typical ending, everyone has to have kids, even if they never interacted during the series.


----------



## Keribels (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


>


WTF. These new kids' chara designs are horrible 

I know baby booms are inevitable after wars, but really...


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys put your thirst for the chapter and fangirling over new child characters aside, and realise how damaging this is to the manga's legacy. The war was bad but the fanfic ending 100x worse.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only Sakura's Failovaries could produce a child with the strongest Uchiha ever that needs Classes lol.



Lol. Bad genes are bad.

That's why he's leaving Sakura in those panels to return to his side chick (wife).


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

That Karui panel.  Chouji clearly used the soldier pills to match that statement. Chouji...what a fucking boss.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Sorry man. Karui died by being crushed  I wish I wasn't the one to tell you.



No. It can't be. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbxsZjagMVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Im Calling Chouji Daughter CoCo lol she is fierce. Inojin called her fatty and she just like bitch please!!!! you look like bean paste


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> That's Rokudaime Mizukage to you buddy.



Seriously? Why the hell did Mei step down?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

